# Givenchy Chat Thread



## DisCo

Yey!!! We finally have our Givenchy forum!!!!  

Thanks Vlad!!!


----------



## azjavagirl

It's so great to have a "home base"!!


----------



## hanana

I just noticed today and did a double take.  It's great you ladies got a Givenchy forum!  I hope to join soon with my first (preowned) Givenchy purchase today.  I actually posted it on the "Authenticate This" thread a few days ago but have not heard back.  Do you know if there is a way to contact an authenticator (or whether that's appropriate)?  I apologize if this is not the right place to post this...


----------



## littlerock

How exciting is this! I've been pushing for a Givenchy sub for almost a year now. I am so happy to see it is here! 

We need a reference library! 

My head is racing..


----------



## lara0112

this is great!! I am still waiting for my first pre-owned givenchy bag but I got into the brand because of the givenchy new line bag I saw in some of the shops. couldn't justify the purchase in the end but maybe I find it preowned at some point....


----------



## randr21

Good job DisCo for being the head cheerleader for this forum.  I hope to eventually get around to sharing my givenchy collection.


----------



## dunkandF

Would love a Givenchy, but can anyone tell me if an Antigona brown croc stamped leather be shiny or dull? What should be the colour and fabric used in its lining? Purchased one from Ebay serial number is TU 0A3951660880.


----------



## kobe939

I can't believe my eyes when I saw a Givenchy sub forum, this is awesome!!! 

Thank you Vlad!!!
Also, Thank you DisCo and Littlerock, you gals have been great!!!

I can't express how much I love the pandora, it's my #1 bag at the moment!!! Just love this style!!!


----------



## DisCo

randr21 said:


> Good job DisCo for being the head cheerleader for this forum.  I hope to eventually get around to sharing my givenchy collection.





kobe939 said:


> I can't believe my eyes when I saw a Givenchy sub forum, this is awesome!!!
> 
> Thank you Vlad!!!
> Also, Thank you DisCo and Littlerock, you gals have been great!!!
> 
> I can't express how much I love the pandora, it's my #1 bag at the moment!!! Just love this style!!!



Awww shucks glad all our efforts paid off!!


----------



## REREsaurus

DisCo said:


> Yey!!! We finally have our Givenchy forum!!!!
> 
> Thanks Vlad!!!





azjavagirl said:


> It's so great to have a "home base"!!





littlerock said:


> How exciting is this! I've been pushing for a Givenchy sub for almost a year now. I am so happy to see it is here!
> 
> We need a reference library!
> 
> My head is racing..



Hooray! Finally, a home for Givenchy lovers. When did this baby start up anyways? Right now I'm totally diggin on the Givenchy celebrities thread.


----------



## riry

DisCo said:


> Yey!!! We finally have our Givenchy forum!!!!
> 
> Thanks Vlad!!!


 


littlerock said:


> How exciting is this! I've been pushing for a Givenchy sub for almost a year now. I am so happy to see it is here!
> 
> We need a reference library!
> 
> My head is racing..


 
I'm so excited for this Givenchy subforum!! Thanks to you ladies for pushing for it, and to Vlad for givng it the green light.


----------



## Janicemph

I haven't been on tpf for a while and was surprised when I saw this forum!  So excited.  I really like the Givenchy line yea! Thanks!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

DisCo said:
			
		

> Yey!!! We finally have our Givenchy forum!!!!
> 
> Thanks Vlad!!!



Great job DisCo!! Just got my first givenchy and I'm just lovin' it!! I initially wanted an orange pandora but got a the black nightingale instead!! I'm glad I did! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Kylie Humble

This brand is highly admirable. My mom loves the Very Irresistible perfume and I am a huge fan of the leather goods.


----------



## Ardens Sol

Can anyone help me research if the Pandora medium or larfe black will be ok for a straight asian guy to handle?


----------



## prettyneurotic

Do you guys wear your black pandoras in the summer?


----------



## alouette

prettyneurotic said:
			
		

> Do you guys wear your black pandoras in the summer?



Oh yes. I wear my black bags throughout the year no matter what season. I wore mine two days ago.


----------



## Monamiqu

Anyone advised how to fix the blue jeans transfer color to sand medium pandora....thanks


----------



## cbags

hello all ! I am confused whether I should buy givenchy bag, or celine phantom?? Or should I just buy the balenciaga bag? Suggestions please !


----------



## randr21

Monamiqu said:


> Anyone advised how to fix the blue jeans transfer color to sand medium pandora....thanks


 
very hard, depending on how bad the transfer is.



cbags said:


> hello all ! I am confused whether I should buy givenchy bag, or celine phantom?? Or should I just buy the balenciaga bag? Suggestions please !


 
youre in the g forum, so ofcourse my answer is going to be biased.  a lil more info on what you need would help.


----------



## airina666

Hi ladies, I saw this Givenchy bag at Myer in Sydney yesterday. However I dunno the name of it. The size is like a Nightingale but not so slouchy. It has a gold zipper around the corners of the bag, has top handles and a strap. It was cheap too, only AUD1020. I was wondering if someone could point me to a thread or somewhere where I can find a list of all G bags? Many TIA!


----------



## airina666

^^^ Further to my question... I think I found a bag that's similar to the one i'm looking for, it's Givenchy ELME.


----------



## randr21

airina666 said:


> ^^^ Further to my question... I think I found a bag that's similar to the one i'm looking for, it's Givenchy ELME.


 
havent seen this style in recent collections, but i think bluefly.com sometimes carry it, or else, ebay.


----------



## lea_uy

Hi. I recently got a givenchy pandora from nordstrom rack and i was lucky that i was the first person to find it in the store since it just came in and that was the only piece. It was really a good deal, the original price was $2,345 but i only bought it for $499 the catch is it didn't come with the dust bag. Does anyone here have any idea if we can buy a dust bag from a givenchy retail store? Coz the nearest to me is 100miles away.


----------



## ibrarmohammed

DisCo said:


> Yey!!! We finally have our Givenchy forum!!!!
> 
> Thanks Vlad!!!


i dont undesrtand how to navigate through this website could you help with this please?


----------



## alouette

lea_uy said:


> Hi. I recently got a givenchy pandora from nordstrom rack and i was lucky that i was the first person to find it in the store since it just came in and that was the only piece. It was really a good deal, the original price was $2,345 but i only bought it for $499 the catch is it didn't come with the dust bag. Does anyone here have any idea if we can buy a dust bag from a givenchy retail store? Coz the nearest to me is 100miles away.



Awesome score!!!!
try calling a Givenchy store and ask them your recourse.  If none available, I just use a pillow case.


----------



## pellarin22

I'm thinking of buying a Nightingale in purple or burgundy this fall. Do they ever go on sale? Is it worth just waiting for a sale and buying it then??
I really want to buy it from a store rather than online. Who are the reputable online sellers?
I want the leather to be really strong , not prone to scratches. Is the goatskin or calf skin better?


----------



## scoreee

Love Givenchy! Will be looking forward on more updates on this forum, as I am a beginner here, and I wouldn't rather be anywhere else!


----------



## randr21

lea_uy said:


> Hi. I recently got a givenchy pandora from nordstrom rack and i was lucky that i was the first person to find it in the store since it just came in and that was the only piece. It was really a good deal, the original price was $2,345 but i only bought it for $499 the catch is it didn't come with the dust bag. Does anyone here have any idea if we can buy a dust bag from a givenchy retail store? Coz the nearest to me is 100miles away.


 
if you're close by a nordie's that carries G, you might get one too if you show your receipt. another option is a nemains that carries G, and if you have a good relationship w/ the handbag SA.



ibrarmohammed said:


> i dont undesrtand how to navigate through this website could you help with this please?


 
go to 'browse forums' to find the subforum you want
each subforum has threads
in order to post, you have to register

lemme know if you have a specific question..



scoreee said:


> Love Givenchy! Will be looking forward on more updates on this forum, as I am a beginner here, and I wouldn't rather be anywhere else!


 
welcome and hope to read your posts and contributions.


----------



## hedgwin99

Hi~ in case anyone wants a Givenchy Nightingale Shopper
http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY6&d=Womens

this website have it on sale for 30% off


----------



## randr21

hedgwin99 said:


> Hi~ in case anyone wants a Givenchy Nightingale Shopper
> http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY6&d=Womens
> 
> this website have it on sale for 30% off


 
we have a thread for givenchy shopping deals and intel.  posting it there will help ppl find this lovely.


----------



## jpnocom

Hi girls, are some bags of Givenchy really made in China?!  i just purchased mine in duty free shopping in Dubai International Airport and when I got home, I saw that it has a tag inside that it's made in China.. I doubt that Duty Free sells counterfeit goods...or can they?! Hope you ladies can enlighten me  thanks!


----------



## black orchid

Hello ppl, just one question
Does Antigona ever go on sale?
Thanks a lot


----------



## jpnocom

black orchid said:


> Hello ppl, just one question
> Does Antigona ever go on sale?
> Thanks a lot



Sometimes I see antigonas On sale at www.bluefly.com


----------



## black orchid

thank you jpnocom


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you guys like the pandora in the Dark grey pepe leather color? Is it too similar to black? I already have black but I'm looking for a 2nd color


----------



## randr21

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you guys like the pandora in the Dark grey pepe leather color? Is it too similar to black? I already have black but I'm looking for a 2nd color


 
love dark grey, and it's still very low maintenance like black, but different, kwim?  and pepe will bring out the color even more, so i'd say go for it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

randr21 said:


> love dark grey, and it's still very low maintenance like black, but different, kwim? and pepe will bring out the color even more, so i'd say go for it.


 what about between dark grey, red, or cigar color?? all in pepe. those are the ones Im trying to decide on. thanks


----------



## randr21

luvmy3girls said:
			
		

> what about between dark grey, red, or cigar color?? all in pepe. those are the ones Im trying to decide on. thanks



Do u have other red or bright colored bags?


----------



## laurenychu

randr21 said:


> we have a thread for givenchy shopping deals and intel.  posting it there will help ppl find this lovely.



could you link me to that thread? i could not find it for the life of me!


----------



## randr21

laurenychu said:


> could you link me to that thread? i could not find it for the life of me!


 
http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-shopping-finds-and-intels-675426-27.html


----------



## Changa

Hey all.

I feel a tad like a fish out of water but stumbled upon you guys via google.

Long story short is my old work gave me a Givenchy ladies wallet (new in box with cloth and all papers) a couple of years back, I in turn gave it to my wife (yes I'm a bloke...lol) who never utilised it as she was not a fan, I came across it again today while looking for a cd.

I know this is not a "valuation" site and I am not sniffing around for an appraisal but I like to do my homework on things before I sell/trade it, so my question is do Givenchy wallets/purses have any way of id'ing them, model/year etc.

Thanks in advance!

Changa.


----------



## randr21

Changa said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I feel a tad like a fish out of water but stumbled upon you guys via google.
> 
> Long story short is my old work gave me a Givenchy ladies wallet (new in box with cloth and all papers) a couple of years back, I in turn gave it to my wife (yes I'm a bloke...lol) who never utilised it as she was not a fan, I came across it again today while looking for a cd.
> 
> I know this is not a "valuation" site and I am not sniffing around for an appraisal but I like to do my homework on things before I sell/trade it, so my question is do Givenchy wallets/purses have any way of id'ing them, model/year etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Changa.


 
welcome.  unfortunately, there is no way to find out the info you're looking for via the item itself.  if it was a women's bag, there may be a chance to do so based on members' memories since that's our main focus, but men's wallets would be much harder...


----------



## Changa

Thanks for the prompt response.

The item in question is a female purse/wallet. Is it ok if I put pics up?

Changa


----------



## randr21

Changa said:
			
		

> Thanks for the prompt response.
> 
> The item in question is a female purse/wallet. Is it ok if I put pics up?
> 
> Changa



Sure, will try our best.


----------



## Changa

Ok'd infers crossed this works, sorry for the dodge iPhone pics



















Fingers crossed that worked!

Changa


----------



## Changa

Whoop whoop...pics worked ...apologies for the quality.

Changa


----------



## Jolayla

I have a question.  Different stores give different sizes for the medium black ball chain pandora (the one with the gold studs in two horizontal lines) - differing by an inch or more.  Does anyone know what it really is?   (and can anyone find it in a large?)  Thanks!


----------



## randr21

Changa said:


> Ok'd infers crossed this works, sorry for the dodge iPhone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that worked!
> 
> Changa


 
hmm, this is a toughie b/c wallets, even if it's for women, are not as popular as handbags, so it's hard for us to discern it's origins.  in addition, certain givenchy accessories are only carried in certain markets so i've never seen this particular wallet before in the US.  i can tell based on the fabric of the sleeper bag, that's it's at least 2 -3 years old, but that's all i can tell you.  g'luck though.


----------



## randr21

Jolayla said:


> I have a question. Different stores give different sizes for the medium black ball chain pandora (the one with the gold studs in two horizontal lines) - differing by an inch or more. Does anyone know what it really is? (and can anyone find it in a large?) Thanks!


 
there's been a slight variation in some of givenchy bags, even if it's labeled "medium nightingale" or "medium pandora" so i don't think there's one exact measurement being used for production of bags across all the seasons.  sorry, haven't seen it in lrg anywhere but will keep an eye out.


----------



## Changa

Thanks Randr, 

I am based in Australia so that makes sense, I will continue to have a sniff around.

Thanks again it is much appreciated!

Changa


----------



## Jolayla

randr21 said:


> there's been a slight variation in some of givenchy bags, even if it's labeled "medium nightingale" or "medium pandora" so i don't think there's one exact measurement being used for production of bags across all the seasons.  sorry, haven't seen it in lrg anywhere but will keep an eye out.


Thank you!


----------



## gymangel812

Did the nyc boutique close? Yelp says it did but the site is not working on my phone.


----------



## Jolayla

Sorry for the non sequitur, but I'm not yet able to start my own thread and this is color-related: trying to decide between camel calfskin and black with gold studs (pandora).  Does anyone have either?  What is the camel like?  (I love the black goatskin, but am partial to gold hardware...)


----------



## randr21

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> Did the nyc boutique close? Yelp says it did but the site is not working on my phone.



Dont think there was a store in nyc in the past 5 yrs at least.


----------



## randr21

Jolayla said:
			
		

> Sorry for the non sequitur, but I'm not yet able to start my own thread and this is color-related: trying to decide between camel calfskin and black with gold studs (pandora).  Does anyone have either?  What is the camel like?  (I love the black goatskin, but am partial to gold hardware...)



Someone may have a camel, cant remember. Y dont u do a search in this forum?  I think the blk goatskin with the studs is beautiful and rocker chic.  doesnt it come w/ gold hw?


----------



## thithi

Jolayla said:


> Sorry for the non sequitur, but I'm not yet able to start my own thread and this is color-related: trying to decide between camel calfskin and black with gold studs (pandora).  Does anyone have either?  What is the camel like?  (I love the black goatskin, but am partial to gold hardware...)


would love to see the black with gold studs!  if it looks as good as it sounds then definitely go with black.


----------



## Jolayla

thithi said:


> would love to see the black with gold studs! if it looks as good as it sounds then definitely go with black.


 
Yeah, that's actually what I've been leaning toward.  It's really great looking:  http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Medium-Ball-Chain-Pandora-Messenger/00505018870367,default,pd.html  (ooh, and I just saw it in Cigar, also...)  The camel color just also has an elegance to it...


----------



## thithi

Jolayla said:


> Yeah, that's actually what I've been leaning toward.  It's really great looking:  http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Medium-Ball-Chain-Pandora-Messenger/00505018870367,default,pd.html  (ooh, and I just saw it in Cigar, also...)  The camel color just also has an elegance to it...


I don't think you could go wrong with either, but go with the color that would work best with your wardrobe.


----------



## Jolayla

randr21 said:


> Someone may have a camel, cant remember. Y dont u do a search in this forum?  I think the blk goatskin with the studs is beautiful and rocker chic.  doesnt it come w/ gold hw?


The black with studs does come with gold hardware. I posted a link with a picture at post #58 on this page.  My only hesitation is that it's lambskin, not goat.  I've been reading the leather thread to try to figure out if that's too delicate for an every day bag...  But I do love it.  (The camel one is in calf).  I'll post a picture of what I get, if I get it - crossing my fingers for a contribution in the form of birthday money in a couple weeks...)


----------



## bronzebeauty719

dont know wear to post this but insane sale alert for Red Givenchy Nightingale at Barneys!!

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Med...9187,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=6


----------



## melian08

jpnocom said:


> Hi girls, are some bags of Givenchy really made in China?!  i just purchased mine in duty free shopping in Dubai International Airport and when I got home, I saw that it has a tag inside that it's made in China.. I doubt that Duty Free sells counterfeit goods...or can they?! Hope you ladies can enlighten me  thanks!



i have been wondering about that myself. i've seen online sellers sell made in china nightingales, the leather ones, and say it's authentic. the made-in tag really says "made in china". so, if you really want to sell a replica or fake item, wouldn't you copy every detail, especially the made-in tag? and i doubt Duty Free would sell fakes.

i hope someone could enlighten us on this one, because i've been wanting a nightingale and the made in china ones are relatively cheaper.


----------



## christymarie340

melian08 said:
			
		

> i have been wondering about that myself. i've seen online sellers sell made in china nightingales, the leather ones, and say it's authentic. the made-in tag really says "made in china". so, if you really want to sell a replica or fake item, wouldn't you copy every detail, especially the made-in tag? and i doubt Duty Free would sell fakes.
> 
> i hope someone could enlighten us on this one, because i've been wanting a nightingale and the made in china ones are relatively cheaper.



I believe this was already confirmed/discussed in another thread here. When in doubt, no matter where you buy, post in the auth this thread.


----------



## via_italia

ladies can you help me? can you tell me the price in Europe for Antigona medium bag? thanks a lot


----------



## redish

via_italia said:


> ladies can you help me? can you tell me the price in Europe for Antigona medium bag? thanks a lot



I bought my medium antigona croc embossed nubuck 2 weeks ago in Paris about 1,490 euro. HTH


----------



## via_italia

redish said:


> I bought my medium antigona croc embossed nubuck 2 weeks ago in Paris about 1,490 euro. HTH



Thank you so much. it really helps.


----------



## stylin76

Need some advice I alreday have a black and red chanel bag and now im looking toward's the Givenchy antigona mini,well should I get the red or black ? I'm confused and my husband is no help lol


----------



## randr21

stylin76 said:


> Need some advice I alreday have a black and red chanel bag and now im looking toward's the Givenchy antigona mini,well should I get the red or black ? I'm confused and my husband is no help lol



Both are hard to find, but the small red antigona is my pick


----------



## redish

stylin76 said:


> Need some advice I alreday have a black and red chanel bag and now im looking toward's the Givenchy antigona mini,well should I get the red or black ? I'm confused and my husband is no help lol



even though I like red, but antigona in black is a nice classic bag, so I choose black. HTH


----------



## randr21

confession, ive been using my corseted textured med gale daily for over a month now!  i need to change to another one.


----------



## bostonchic

I'm fairly new to the forum, so I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right spot but I had to share.  I just purchased 2 nightingales from Roan Shop in Richmond, VA for about $650 each!!!!  And no sales tax because I'm out of state!

They went 70% off today! I cannot tell you how many years I have yearned for a nightingale.  I'm over the moon!  And I have the forum to thank. I saw Roan Shop mentioned in a few Givenchy threads. The sales staff at the store was wonderful.  Can't wait to receive them!

http://roanshop.com/givenchy-nightingale-black-white-red-trim.html

http://roanshop.com/givenchy-nightingale-shopper-brown-leather.html


----------



## randr21

bostonchic said:


> I'm fairly new to the forum, so I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right spot but I had to share.  I just purchased 2 nightingales from Roan Shop in Richmond, VA for about $650 each!!!!  And no sales tax because I'm out of state!
> 
> They went 70% off today! I cannot tell you how many years I have yearned for a nightingale.  I'm over the moon!  And I have the forum to thank. I saw Roan Shop mentioned in a few Givenchy threads. The sales staff at the store was wonderful.  Can't wait to receive them!
> 
> http://roanshop.com/givenchy-nightingale-black-white-red-trim.html
> 
> http://roanshop.com/givenchy-nightingale-shopper-brown-leather.html



Welcome to the givenchy community. I can't believe you got such good deals on new gales w/o tax no less!  You'll get so much use outta these babies so we cant wait to see the reveals and have you contribute in the future!


----------



## bostonchic

randr21 said:


> Welcome to the givenchy community. I can't believe you got such good deals on new gales w/o tax no less!  You'll get so much use outta these babies so we cant wait to see the reveals and have you contribute in the future!


Thanks! I can't believe it either.  I'm having a hard time justifying buying 2, but at that price I think I would have regretted it if I'd let one go.  I'll post pics when I get them.


----------



## randr21

bostonchic said:


> Thanks! I can't believe it either.  I'm having a hard time justifying buying 2, but at that price I think I would have regretted it if I'd let one go.  I'll post pics when I get them.



you might be lucky enough to get a black or brown based gale on evilbay for the sum of two or your sale bags, but it's rare, so pls enjoy and dont feel guilty about your purchases.  they're classic colors, and the stripey accent is a nice twist.


----------



## kiwanja

Question for you all Givenchy lovers...what is the difference between sand and linen? 

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Med...7,default,pd.html?q=givenchy antigona&index=1

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Satchel-Bag-Linen/prod82120029/

And why is there a $400 price differential? The colors look similar to me based on the photos online - curious to hear from people that have seen these in real life whether the colors are interchangeable or significantly different.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## randr21

kiwanja said:


> Question for you all Givenchy lovers...what is the difference between sand and linen?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Med...7,default,pd.html?q=givenchy antigona&index=1
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Satchel-Bag-Linen/prod82120029/
> 
> And why is there a $400 price differential? The colors look similar to me based on the photos online - curious to hear from people that have seen these in real life whether the colors are interchangeable or significantly different.
> 
> Thanks for any input!



different leather, and the cheaper one was from an earlier release, not to say they changed the design (maybe a tweak?), but just different run.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^I wondered the same thing about Sand v Linen, I  thought my eyes were just bad lol!


----------



## missmoimoi

I don't know where to post this. Is it ok to post here?  Kate Spade has pretty much made a copy hasn't she?  Small simplified version of antigona and named after Pippa Middleton:


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> I don't know where to post this. Is it ok to post here?  Kate Spade has pretty much made a copy hasn't she?  Small simplified version of antigona and named after Pippa Middleton:



Interesting. I wonder if anyone has seen it irl. Looks a bit softer than the ant.


----------



## jedantony

Does anyone know of any reputable websites selling past season Givenchy for men? When I say past season I'm talking up to a few years old...there's things I missed out on which I'm still desperate to get! 

I've come across a website called ioffer but they just seem to sell very good fakes!


----------



## randr21

jedantony said:


> Does anyone know of any reputable websites selling past season Givenchy for men? When I say past season I'm talking up to a few years old...there's things I missed out on which I'm still desperate to get!
> 
> I've come across a website called ioffer but they just seem to sell very good fakes!



Unfortunately, you will have to stalk ebay or bonanza, or maybe some reseller sites like ****** or malleries. Men's givenchy is much harder to find imo. G'luck.


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> Interesting. I wonder if anyone has seen it irl. Looks a bit softer than the ant.



I've seen them irl in 3 shades (mint, pink, black w/white handles). They are softer but not slouchy and on the small side.  I suppose more & more copies of the antigona are going to spring up.  I'm always shocked when I find a copycat that is too close for comfort though...here is a Charles Jourdan leather bag that I found today at our dwntwn Winners:




It's supposed to be croc embossed and is very slouchy.


----------



## randr21

missmoimoi said:


> I've seen them irl in 3 shades (mint, pink, black w/white handles). They are softer but not slouchy and on the small side.  I suppose more & more copies of the antigona are going to spring up.  I'm always shocked when I find a copycat that is too close for comfort though...here is a Charles Jourdan leather bag that I found today at our dwntwn Winners:
> 
> View attachment 2062368
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be croc embossed and is very slouchy.



wow, you're absolutely right about it being too close for comfort.  interesting concept though...looks like tiles. didn't a designer use this tile motif awhile back?


----------



## missmoimoi

randr21 said:


> wow, you're absolutely right about it being too close for comfort.  interesting concept though...looks like tiles. didn't a designer use this tile motif awhile back?



Yea, I couldn't think of the word at the time...tiles!  The faux croc looks like tiles.

I've since discovered that this CJ bag is called the Aubrey and it comes in silver or gold...there's plenty online.  Only the real deal will do...sigh.


----------



## randr21

Ive noticed givenchy clothing getting a lot of press lately.  Wish they'd open a store in NYC already.


----------



## lourdesrdh

I am planning to buy a medium antigona and I really not sure what color till I saw this at Barneys. Please help me to decide....http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Studded-Medium-Antigona-Duffel/00505022279637,default,pd.html


----------



## randr21

lourdesrdh said:


> I am planning to buy a medium antigona and I really not sure what color till I saw this at Barneys. Please help me to decide....http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Studded-Medium-Antigona-Duffel/00505022279637,default,pd.html



i love it, and it comes in a saddle brown color too that's tdf.


----------



## lourdesrdh

Thank you, randr21. I haven't seen the saddle brown.  Where did you see it?


----------



## randr21

lourdesrdh said:


> Thank you, randr21. I haven't seen the saddle brown.  Where did you see it?



post 579

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-shopping-finds-and-intels-675426-39.html#post23981810


----------



## lourdesrdh

Thanks again, randr21. Its TDF !! Now, I am more confuse what to buy!!


----------



## bunnykang

Hi - Does the Givenchy Antigona hold its value?  Does it ever go on sale?  I own a few LV items so I am more familiar with LV prices and value.  I think the black medium version looks so nice and classy.  I am looking for a black classic bag that I can use for a very long time.


----------



## randr21

bunnykang said:


> Hi - Does the Givenchy Antigona hold its value?  Does it ever go on sale?  I own a few LV items so I am more familiar with LV prices and value.  I think the black medium version looks so nice and classy.  I am looking for a black classic bag that I can use for a very long time.



I think it can, depending on how classic or how desirable the style was when it came out.  Givenchy has bags that imo can last a long tome b/c theyre under the radar, not logo-centric, and is pretty well made.


----------



## bunnykang

randr21 said:


> I think it can, depending on how classic or how desirable the style was when it came out.  Givenchy has bags that imo can last a long tome b/c theyre under the radar, not logo-centric, and is pretty well made.


thanks for the input!  I agree with you that it is an understated bag, no crazy logos and I dont see it everywhere!  I love the photos of Miranda Kerr and her Antigona, seems like she really likes it alot!


----------



## randr21

bunnykang said:


> thanks for the input!  I agree with you that it is an understated bag, no crazy logos and I dont see it everywhere!  I love the photos of Miranda Kerr and her Antigona, seems like she really likes it alot!



Yeah, miranda wears the heck out of her antigona, which looks great whether she's wearing black leather pants or casual jeans


----------



## bagmad73

Hope it's ok to chit chat about colours and leathers here.
I am looking to get a nightingale in sky blue. Am trying to choose between the lambskin and the goatskin. I have seen the goatskin IRL and it is stunning. Has anyone seen the lambskin in sky blue IRL? In pictures the shade looks more muted like a cornflower blue.
Other differences are goatskin comes with silver HW and silver logos on the handles and lambskin is with pale gold HW and embossed logos. Of course durability has been discussed - lambskin is more durable and less probe to scratches than lambskin.
As I already have a goatskin antigona and a calfskin pandora, am thinking lambskin? But I really love the shade of sky blue in goat skin and the silver HW...I am truly digging through the nitty gritty details here so any advice will be really appreciated.


----------



## bagmad73

Here are pics....lambskin is so soft and goatskin is so yummy hahahaha.
This is the goatskin.


----------



## bagmad73

Here is the lambskin nightingale.
As you can see the dilemma is that Different sites depict the colour differently. 
Anyone seen the lambskin IRL. Please chat to me...


----------



## randr21

bagmad73 said:


> Hope it's ok to chit chat about colours and leathers here.
> I am looking to get a nightingale in sky blue. Am trying to choose between the lambskin and the goatskin. I have seen the goatskin IRL and it is stunning. Has anyone seen the lambskin in sky blue IRL? In pictures the shade looks more muted like a cornflower blue.
> Other differences are goatskin comes with silver HW and silver logos on the handles and lambskin is with pale gold HW and embossed logos. Of course durability has been discussed - lambskin is more durable and less probe to scratches than lambskin.
> As I already have a goatskin antigona and a calfskin pandora, am thinking lambskin? But I really love the shade of sky blue in goat skin and the silver HW...I am truly digging through the nitty gritty details here so any advice will be really appreciated.



Youre absolutely right about the lamb version being more muted and a softer blue. If that trumps over all other factors, you should get it. Its such a soft leather and will get very smooshy and lovely. Good variety to your collection and i like how the softness of the color is accentuated by the soft leather.

However, if you love the silver hw and the slightly bolder version of the sky blue, go for the goat...either way, theyre both such yummy bags.


----------



## bagmad73

randr21 said:


> Youre absolutely right about the lamb version being more muted and a softer blue. If that trumps over all other factors, you should get it. Its such a soft leather and will get very smooshy and lovely. Good variety to your collection and i like how the softness of the color is accentuated by the soft leather.
> 
> However, if you love the silver hw and the slightly bolder version of the sky blue, go for the goat...either way, theyre both such yummy bags.



As always, I can count on your advice here *randr* 

Which blue do you think is easier to match and will last the test of time once the trend dies down? And is lambskin really harder to care for than goatskin? I do take care of my bags(but not baby them) and rotate them with other bags in my collection.


----------



## randr21

bagmad73 said:


> As always, I can count on your advice here *randr*
> 
> Which blue do you think is easier to match and will last the test of time once the trend dies down? And is lambskin really harder to care for than goatskin? I do take care of my bags(but not baby them) and rotate them with other bags in my collection.



funny that i just replied to someone else about not babying my bags, but i do take care of them, i.e. try to clean any dirt off right away, condition once in awhile, etc., and i rotate my bags too.

i think lamb wont be that hard to maintain since it's smooshy, you wont see scratches as easily as a brighter blue, kwim?  also, a nice conditioner can do wonders with scratches in my experience.  

as for which one will match and last longer?  i think with the softer one you can wear it with black, greys and browns, and it'll just be a nice color accent, but not too bright.  same with brighter colors, it'll be more subdued, but still nice colorblocking.  

really depends on do you like a bolder shade of this blue, or a softer shade.


----------



## bagmad73

randr21 said:


> funny that i just replied to someone else about not babying my bags, but i do take care of them, i.e. try to clean any dirt off right away, condition once in awhile, etc., and i rotate my bags too.
> 
> i think lamb wont be that hard to maintain since it's smooshy, you wont see scratches as easily as a brighter blue, kwim?  also, a nice conditioner can do wonders with scratches in my experience.
> 
> as for which one will match and last longer?  i think with the softer one you can wear it with black, greys and browns, and it'll just be a nice color accent, but not too bright.  same with brighter colors, it'll be more subdued, but still nice colorblocking.
> 
> really depends on do you like a bolder shade of this blue, or a softer shade.



ITA with you. Thanks for  your insight. Yes, in the end it really is down to personal preference. It would be easier if I could see the lambskin irl. 
Thanks again. Will reveal if I decide to get it


----------



## p.l.s

Does anyone know any Givenchy SA in Paris?


----------



## zodiac_thr

I just wonder with the new Pandora style come out in the fall, will the old Pandora be discontinue soon after?


----------



## randr21

zodiac_thr said:


> I just wonder with the new Pandora style come out in the fall, will the old Pandora be discontinue soon after?



i hope not.  i've got no issue giving the new one a chance, but i'd like to at least be able to decide if i like the new or old before they discontinue.


----------



## zodiac_thr

randr21 said:


> i hope not.  i've got no issue giving the new one a chance, but i'd like to at least be able to decide if i like the new or old before they discontinue.



Well, i see that they still have the old one for fall 2013, the wood pattern one is really nice  I am still not sure about the new one. However, thank you all your help, I am officially become a Givenchy addict


----------



## randr21

zodiac_thr said:


> Well, i see that they still have the old one for fall 2013, the wood pattern one is really nice  I am still not sure about the new one. However, thank you all your help, I am officially become a Givenchy addict



anytime.  besides, it's more fun to be addicted together.


----------



## kimchan

http://web.stagram.com/p/393647851127763086_10466083

Hi there, Im new to this Givenchy thread. I want to buy a new Antigona. Can someone authenticate this for me please? is this a fake Antigona? The Triangular logo is just stitched in the bag it isn't mounted or a bit popped up if you guys know what I mean. TIA


----------



## bagmad73

kimchan said:


> http://web.stagram.com/p/393647851127763086_10466083
> 
> Hi there, Im new to this Givenchy thread. I want to buy a new Antigona. Can someone authenticate this for me please? is this a fake Antigona? The Triangular logo is just stitched in the bag it isn't mounted or a bit popped up if you guys know what I mean. TIA



You need to post it in the authentication thread here
http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html.
And make sure you have the relevant pictures for authentication.
Hope to see you contribute to the givenchy thread more


----------



## Rapunzel1115

Okay-- I'm going to be purchasing a summer color nightingale. I see on barneys and overstock  beautiful pale goat nightingales. Will likely get the one on overstock- cheaper and bigger. But farfetch has one labeled baby blue that I just saw which looks good too and is even cheaper. My question:  are they the same color?

Here's the farfetch one:
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-tote-item-10368899.aspx

And overstock which is def the same color as barneys. 

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ale-Blue-Leather-Satchel/7826873/product.html

Are these the same color?  They look diff by it could just be pics. Someone weigh in please?


----------



## randr21

Rapunzel1115 said:


> Okay-- I'm going to be purchasing a summer color nightingale. I see on barneys and overstock  beautiful pale goat nightingales. Will likely get the one on overstock- cheaper and bigger. But farfetch has one labeled baby blue that I just saw which looks good too and is even cheaper. My question:  are they the same color?
> 
> Here's the farfetch one:
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-tote-item-10368899.aspx
> 
> And overstock which is def the same color as barneys.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ale-Blue-Leather-Satchel/7826873/product.html
> 
> Are these the same color?  They look diff by it could just be pics. Someone weigh in please?


 
to me they look the same.


----------



## Rapunzel1115

I'll trust your more experienced eye.   Thanks.


----------



## Camille1504

Can anyone tell me if this bag is an authentic one? Please, I would be very thankful. It would be my first Givenchy.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ash=item4ac257c8a6#ht_7290wt_1026&h=xAQF0tfc-


----------



## alouette

Camille1504 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is an authentic one? Please, I would be very thankful. It would be my first Givenchy.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ash=item4ac257c8a6#ht_7290wt_1026&h=xAQF0tfc-



Try posting in the Authenticate this Givenchy thread.


----------



## BagMaven4

Hello, ladies!  I was wondering where Givenchy manufactures their leather goods (bags, wallets, etc.) aside from France.  I have been looking online at several vintage Givenchy wallets and some of them are made in Spain and even Japan.  I am no expert so kindly help me and thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

Ive seen italy, and china recently only, maybe spain and France a while ago, but never japan


----------



## BagMaven4

randr21 said:


> Ive seen italy, and china recently only, maybe spain and France a while ago, but never japan


I know randr21,  those are the countries I usually see.  However, I own a vintage wallet passed on to me and the interior label says "made in japan". 

 I have made some further research online and the closest information I could get are online listings of wallets and coin purses made in japan.  I have even found ended listings on ebay that sold the same wallet that I have.  That is why I feel so confused now


----------



## randr21

I dont know too much about vintage, so it might be fine. The only vintage I've seen are handbags, and onlt made in france or italy.


----------



## BagMaven4

Thank you very much, randr21! I hope you could still look at it at the authenticate thread -- just to get the bothersome feeling I have.  Your seal of approval will give me "peace of mind".


----------



## Aluxe

Hmm, me thinks we should start a reference library no? So we can start to watch the evolution of the gale, panda, ant, obsedia, tinhan and the many other bags I haven't mentioned or that will surely come down the pipeline.

Anyone know how we get that started? Does one just start threads for it? Reference libraries have been useful for me in YSL and Celine to learn about the pieces I like. Thanks!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Aluxe said:


> Hmm, me thinks we should start a reference library no? So we can start to watch the evolution of the gale, panda, ant, obsedia, tinhan and the many other bags I haven't mentioned or that will surely come down the pipeline.
> 
> Anyone know how we get that started? Does one just start threads for it? Reference libraries have been useful for me in YSL and Celine to learn about the pieces I like. Thanks!


 
I would love that too, Aluxe, the RLs have been *incredibly* helpful to me too in our other subforums. I messaged a Mod here about the possibility of a Givenchy RL a few weeks ago but did not hear back - I thought maybe I asked the wrong person or something.

There is something so helpful about having all the pix in one area, both for styles and leather colors.


----------



## Aluxe

LoveHandbags! said:


> I would love that too, Aluxe, the RLs have been *incredibly* helpful to me too in our other subforums. I messaged a Mod here about the possibility of a Givenchy RL a few weeks ago but did not hear back - I thought maybe I asked the wrong person or something.
> 
> *There is something so helpful about having all the pix in one area, both for styles and leather colors*.


----------



## randr21

was doing some shopping today and I usually don't see any Givenchy bags in NYC, but today, I saw 2!  one med black goat gale w/ silver hw and a small grommeted black ant at saks.  they both almost made me want to say, "nice bag".

oh, and on my way to work this week, I saw a med matte black croc stamped gale on the subway.  it looked so chic.

i guess more nyorkers like the understated look of g bags...and gales are definitely getting more love so far.


----------



## bec_paige

Hi All, I&#8217;ve been a bit of a lurker of this forum for a while but I thought it was about time I get some opinions. Please pardon my ignorance on a lot of these questions if they are obvious.  

I want to make my first designer bag purchase and I&#8217;m loving a lot of the Givenchy, in particular Antigona and Nightingale. But I think I&#8217;ve decided on Antigona as my current Rebecca Minkoff is a black slouchy non structured bag (I bought this off a friend). I&#8217;m not too sure about what colour. If I get a light colour like cream or powder will it get dirty easily? Or should I go with lilac or blue? I like the two different colours of the straps and the bags but their a bit hard to find. I also want to get it at a sale price as I cannot afford RRP but I&#8217;m not sure how realistic this is? I've seen The medium Antigona for $1,400 AUD on sale.

I&#8217;ll be going on holidays to Tokyo and Seoul (with a stopover in KL on the way back home to Melbourne) and wanted to know if it would be cheaper overseas and if so by how much? Or should I just stalk various websites and wait for a good deal then? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## randr21

bec_paige said:


> Hi All, Ive been a bit of a lurker of this forum for a while but I thought it was about time I get some opinions. Please pardon my ignorance on a lot of these questions if they are obvious.
> 
> I want to make my first designer bag purchase and Im loving a lot of the Givenchy, in particular Antigona and Nightingale. But I think Ive decided on Antigona as my current Rebecca Minkoff is a black slouchy non structured bag (I bought this off a friend). Im not too sure about what colour. If I get a light colour like cream or powder will it get dirty easily? Or should I go with lilac or blue? I like the two different colours of the straps and the bags but their a bit hard to find. I also want to get it at a sale price as I cannot afford RRP but Im not sure how realistic this is? I've seen The medium Antigona for $1,400 AUD on sale.
> 
> Ill be going on holidays to Tokyo and Seoul (with a stopover in KL on the way back home to Melbourne) and wanted to know if it would be cheaper overseas and if so by how much? Or should I just stalk various websites and wait for a good deal then?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



Welcome! Very excited that you are thinking of getting an ant. I think your question would best be answered in the main forum, so start a new thread.


----------



## bec_paige

randr21 said:


> Welcome! Very excited that you are thinking of getting an ant. I think your question would best be answered in the main forum, so start a new thread.


 
Thanks randr21, I wanted to post a new thread but I'm not allowed to yet I guess I'll wait until I can.


----------



## randr21

bec_paige said:


> Thanks randr21, I wanted to post a new thread but I'm not allowed to yet I guess I'll wait until I can.


 
no worries, just start posting more here and you'll be starting threads left and right soon!  

until you start your thread and get more traffic and responses, my opinion is that your first antigona should be a dark neutral, and then go for a bright or fun color or a light colored pastel.  i say this only because the chances of it getting dirty or having anything show up on it will be greater.  why stress if you have all these other great colors to choose from first?  now, if you have your heart set on a light colored one, then pls do go ahead and get what it is you desire.  

i'm not sure about pricing, but i do know that there are sales for givenchy bags online and in various dept stores and boutiques across the globe.  the ladies and gents here can best help you with that.  i've read that some airports' duty free shops have givenchy bags that are cheaper and even on sale, altho antigonas may not be in that available.  hope this helps.


----------



## ongvove

someone in the forum mentions that it is always cheaper to buy from department store in europe than in Asia. they gave a suggestion of lindestore. Looking at the website, I agree its much cheaper . 
I am currently in love with the antigona small. im  caught in the middle between the red and black. I love black as it is versatile and really nice , and red because i dont have any red bag yet. i owned a prada saffiano lux tote in black, do you ladies think i should go for red or black?


----------



## randr21

ongvove said:


> someone in the forum mentions that it is always cheaper to buy from department store in europe than in Asia. they gave a suggestion of lindestore. Looking at the website, I agree its much cheaper .
> I am currently in love with the antigona small. im  caught in the middle between the red and black. I love black as it is versatile and really nice , and red because i dont have any red bag yet. i owned a prada saffiano lux tote in black, do you ladies think i should go for red or black?



Do u use ur Prada all the time? If do, go for the black, if u can find one.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Hey Bag!

I need to chat with you girl.  Trying to make a decision.  Need help!

I sold my small Hazel Ant to a dear TPF friend b/c it is too small for my daily use.  I miss her beautiful neutral color. 

I gotta decide what Hazel to hunt...med Gale or med Ant.  Pand isn't an option as it is too small for the stuff I gotta carry for myself and the kids.

I still have my small and med black Ants and mini Panda. No gales.  

I wanted hazel for mostly spring summer wear but great for all year.
During the summer, I wear mostly cargo pants, sandals, flowy sundresses...more boho, SUPER casual.  I thought gale for sure but the photos of Rachel Zoe in her flowy dresses and that amazing lighter colored Ant just KILL me!

You think that gale's thick shoulder strap will be ok during the summer...gets a little humid here.  As much as Ant is my FAVE Givenchy style, it may be too formal for my summer style?


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Hey Bag!
> 
> I need to chat with you girl.  Trying to make a decision.  Need help!
> 
> I sold my small Hazel Ant to a dear TPF friend b/c it is too small for my daily use.  I miss her beautiful neutral color.
> 
> I gotta decide what Hazel to hunt...med Gale or med Ant.  Pand isn't an option as it is too small for the stuff I gotta carry for myself and the kids.
> 
> I still have my small and med black Ants and mini Panda. No gales.
> 
> I wanted hazel for mostly spring summer wear but great for all year.
> During the summer, I wear mostly cargo pants, sandals, flowy sundresses...more boho, SUPER casual.  I thought gale for sure but the photos of Rachel Zoe in her flowy dresses and that amazing lighter colored Ant just KILL me!
> 
> You think that gale's thick shoulder strap will be ok during the summer...gets a little humid here.  As much as Ant is my FAVE Givenchy style, it may be too formal for my summer style?



Hey hrh, gale and super casual = perfect IMO.
Actually I feel the ant can go either way. The thick strap as oppossed to a thinner strap makes a bag more casual rather than less casual.  It's humid here all the time and the gale strap is fine. 
In a lighter colour,  I think the ant would be a tad less severe looking as well as opposed to it being black.
I remember you said that you had enough soft slouchy bags with your balenciagas and the antigona were perfect as your structured bags - so go with your gut. My friends carry birkins with flowy summer dresses.
A medium antigona would prob be more casual than a small.
I think either way, either bag would work.
I am a person who prefers to buy different styles and I don't have a repeated style in my collection and I like variety.
In my mind, flowy dresses call for a more casual vibe.  
Tell you what, it's actually the middle of the night here now. Later I will put on a flowy summer dress/super casual clothes and take pics for you. Mind you my ant is black so the look would prob be more severe in that colour.
Will.post later ok?
Good night


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Hey hrh, gale and super casual = perfect IMO.
> Actually I feel the ant can go either way. The thick strap as oppossed to a thinner strap makes a bag more casual rather than less casual.  It's humid here all the time and the gale strap is fine.
> In a lighter colour,  I think the ant would be a tad less severe looking as well as opposed to it being black.
> I remember you said that you had enough soft slouchy bags with your balenciagas and the antigona were perfect as your structured bags - so go with your gut. My friends carry birkins with flowy summer dresses.
> A medium antigona would prob be more casual than a small.
> I think either way, either bag would work.
> I am a person who prefers to buy different styles and I don't have a repeated style in my collection and I like variety.
> In my mind, flowy dresses call for a more casual vibe.
> Tell you what, it's actually the middle of the night here now. Later I will put on a flowy summer dress/super casual clothes and take pics for you. Mind you my ant is black so the look would prob be more severe in that colour.
> Will.post later ok?
> Good night



Looking forward to it!

Ur right that both can go. Depends on the color perhaps. I try to diversify but when I love a style, i am hopeless.


----------



## TwiggyM

Hello everyone,

I was hoping I could get some input on a small problem that I'm having concerning my recently purchased Antigona. I've been craving this exact bag (small, black goatskin with silver hardware) for ages and every time I've played around with it in store the craving has increased (I mean, the bag is perfection!). But when I finally got it I just can't seem to like it as much I as know I should. Suddenly I find the sides of the bag where the handles attach a bit flappy, and the leather seems slightly thinner than on my other Givenchys. Am I the only one? Or am I going crazy (because there really isn't any faults with the bag itself)...?


----------



## bagmad73

TwiggyM said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was hoping I could get some input on a small problem that I'm having concerning my recently purchased Antigona. I've been craving this exact bag (small, black goatskin with silver hardware) for ages and every time I've played around with it in store the craving has increased (I mean, the bag is perfection!). But when I finally got it I just can't seem to like it as much I as know I should. Suddenly I find the sides of the bag where the handles attach a bit flappy, and the leather seems slightly thinner than on my other Givenchys. Am I the only one? Or am I going crazy (because there really isn't any faults with the bag itself)...?



Hey Twiggy, can't help you much as I really love my antigona. I have those exact same one.
Sometimes the hunt and want is much more exhilarating than actually buying and owning the bag itself.


----------



## TwiggyM

bagmad73 said:


> Hey Twiggy, can't help you much as I really love my antigona. I have those exact same one.
> Sometimes the hunt and want is much more exhilarating than actually buying and owning the bag itself.




Thanks, Bagmad, it seems like I'm the "only one" who doesn't feel the love for Antigona right now. I have this rule that if I like a bag I shall wait a whole year until I actually buy it because if I still like it then I know I won't be throwing my money away. That rule has never let me down so far, and with previous purchases I've been giddy and happy and all that stuff finally getting the bag and carrying it around. However, with the Antigona I haven't even felt the need to take it out for a spin yet!


----------



## randr21

TwiggyM said:


> Thanks, Bagmad, it seems like I'm the "only one" who doesn't feel the love for Antigona right now. I have this rule that if I like a bag I shall wait a whole year until I actually buy it because if I still like it then I know I won't be throwing my money away. That rule has never let me down so far, and with previous purchases I've been giddy and happy and all that stuff finally getting the bag and carrying it around. However, with the Antigona I haven't even felt the need to take it out for a spin yet!


 
give yourself some more time, and if you still feel that way, maybe you should consider selling it?  i'm sure that it will be immediately snapped up!!  very sorry to hear that it's not giving you the giddy feeling though.  you should be happy with your expensive bags. maybe it's too structured for you?


----------



## TwiggyM

randr21 said:


> give yourself some more time, and if you still feel that way, maybe you should consider selling it?  i'm sure that it will be immediately snapped up!!  very sorry to hear that it's not giving you the giddy feeling though.  you should be happy with your expensive bags. maybe it's too structured for you?





Hi Randr, thanks for your input! I'll definitely follow your advice and give it some more time, but I've already had the bag for almost a month without ever using it (just looking at it from time to time). I'm kind of puzzled about this as I love other structured bags such as PS11, YSL Chyc etc etc. It's kind of weird, I still find it very beautiful when I take it out and put it on my table and look at it, but whenever I grab it and try it on in front of the mirror the love disappears. Maybe I should keep it as table decoration?  I have a feeling this will end with a sale unfortunately :cry:


----------



## randr21

TwiggyM said:


> Hi Randr, thanks for your input! I'll definitely follow your advice and give it some more time, but I've already had the bag for almost a month without ever using it (just looking at it from time to time). I'm kind of puzzled about this as I love other structured bags such as PS11, YSL Chyc etc etc. It's kind of weird, I still find it very beautiful when I take it out and put it on my table and look at it, but whenever I grab it and try it on in front of the mirror the love disappears. Maybe I should keep it as table decoration?  I have a feeling this will end with a sale unfortunately :cry:


 
if you had it as a dining table centerpiece, id spend the entire meal staring at it. 
well, i hope you get a great price so that you can get a bag you'll want to take out as soon as you get it home!


----------



## tanomgass

i can't create new thread in Purse Blog i dont know why can you check this givenchy pandora Calfskin for me please ? 


image.free.in.th/z/id/02062012.original.1338646238_0.74404400.jpg


image.free.in.th/z/ip/02062012.original.1338646357_0.52396600.jpg


image.free.in.th/z/iw/photo2252556151341.jpg

image.free.in.th/z/ii/photo2252556151343.jpg

http://image.free.in.th/z/iu/photo2252556151353.jpg


image.free.in.th/z/ik/photo2252556152854.jpg


image.free.in.th/z/if/photo2252556153259.jpg


----------



## randr21

tanomgass said:


> i can't create new thread in Purse Blog i dont know why can you check this givenchy pandora Calfskin for me please ?
> 
> 
> image.free.in.th/z/id/02062012.original.1338646238_0.74404400.jpg
> 
> 
> image.free.in.th/z/ip/02062012.original.1338646357_0.52396600.jpg
> 
> 
> image.free.in.th/z/iw/photo2252556151341.jpg
> 
> image.free.in.th/z/ii/photo2252556151343.jpg
> 
> http://image.free.in.th/z/iu/photo2252556151353.jpg
> 
> 
> image.free.in.th/z/ik/photo2252556152854.jpg
> 
> 
> image.free.in.th/z/if/photo2252556153259.jpg



Check for what? Pls be specific.


----------



## AussieBagFan

Hi all, 

I absolutely love the Givenchy Antigona bags. They've always been my dream bag but I have only recently started learning about the different types (when the prospect of buying one actually became real!) I recently came across this sale site in Australia- it is reputable and I am certain they are authentic. However I am having difficulty identifying the exact bag- not a lot of info is posted about them and only one photograph per colour. Most colours have sold out- the sale ends early tomorrow.. Can anyone help me with identifying exactly which bag this is? And let me know whether this is a good price? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AussieBagFan

AussieBagFan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I absolutely love the Givenchy Antigona bags. They've always been my dream bag but I have only recently started learning about the different types (when the prospect of buying one actually became real!) I recently came across this sale site in Australia- it is reputable and I am certain they are authentic. However I am having difficulty identifying the exact bag- not a lot of info is posted about them and only one photograph per colour. Most colours have sold out- the sale ends early tomorrow.. Can anyone help me with identifying exactly which bag this is? And let me know whether this is a good price? Any help would be appreciated.


Antigona Medium Bag

From the classic Givenchy series, this beautiful leather Antigona handbag is the epitomy of luxurious style. In a beautifully soft leather, the bag is accented with light gold hardware and a the infamous Givenchy logo positioned on the front of the bag The design is impacted with understated, designer credentials. Featuring double rolled leather handles and detachable shoulder strap, there is a top Zip Closure, inside zip pocket, cell phone pocket and multifunction pocket. The bag is fully lined.

100% Authentic. Please note, as traditional for the Givenchy brand, this item does not come with an authenticity certificate.

Colour: Brown
Composition: Outer: 100% Leather Lining: 100% Cotton
Dimensions: Width: 42cm Height: 30cm Depth: 20cm
Made in Italy


----------



## randr21

AussieBagFan said:


> Antigona Medium Bag
> 
> From the classic Givenchy series, this beautiful leather Antigona handbag is the epitomy of luxurious style. In a beautifully soft leather, the bag is accented with light gold hardware and a the infamous Givenchy logo positioned on the front of the bag The design is impacted with understated, designer credentials. Featuring double rolled leather handles and detachable shoulder strap, there is a top Zip Closure, inside zip pocket, cell phone pocket and multifunction pocket. The bag is fully lined.
> 
> 100% Authentic. Please note, as traditional for the Givenchy brand, this item does not come with an authenticity certificate.
> 
> Colour: Brown
> Composition: Outer: 100% Leather Lining: 100% Cotton
> Dimensions: Width: 42cm Height: 30cm Depth: 20cm
> Made in Italy



Not sure but didnt you already answer your own question? The pic you attached also specifies which bag it is.


----------



## AussieBagFan

Sorry my question wasn't very clear. I have not seen the antigona bags/colours in person- there is no outlet in Australia. My concern is the colour- I have looked through all the reputable sights and the pictures of the antigonas tend to be tan or dark brown, where as the picture on this site is quite a reddy brown- I'm not sure if that's just the photo and there is only one.  If anybody knows which bag it is and can give me a link to another site where I can see more photos of the bag in this colour (so i have more of an idea how the colour will look)that would be much appreciated.


----------



## TwiggyM

randr21 said:


> if you had it as a dining table centerpiece, id spend the entire meal staring at it.
> well, i hope you get a great price so that you can get a bag you'll want to take out as soon as you get it home!


Hey Randr, I just wanted to tell you that sadly I ended up selling my small goatskin Antigona. After having it as a table centerpiece for a while I realised that even though it's beautiful and incredibly practical it's just too bad that I don't feel like using it. I got a really good price, and now the hunt starts for a replacement. I've seen a couple of really nice Nightingales (not that I need another gale, but they are addictive), or I might find myself exploring unchartered territory by purchasing a Celine bag. But thanks for the input and support!


----------



## randr21

AussieBagFan said:


> Sorry my question wasn't very clear. I have not seen the antigona bags/colours in person- there is no outlet in Australia. My concern is the colour- I have looked through all the reputable sights and the pictures of the antigonas tend to be tan or dark brown, where as the picture on this site is quite a reddy brown- I'm not sure if that's just the photo and there is only one.  If anybody knows which bag it is and can give me a link to another site where I can see more photos of the bag in this colour (so i have more of an idea how the colour will look)that would be much appreciated.



Looks like hazel to me, esp if its from 2013 collection. Check out thread called "reveal: miss hazel antigona...." and you'll see the color irl ar least. G'luck.


----------



## randr21

TwiggyM said:


> Hey Randr, I just wanted to tell you that sadly I ended up selling my small goatskin Antigona. After having it as a table centerpiece for a while I realised that even though it's beautiful and incredibly practical it's just too bad that I don't feel like using it. I got a really good price, and now the hunt starts for a replacement. I've seen a couple of really nice Nightingales (not that I need another gale, but they are addictive), or I might find myself exploring unchartered territory by purchasing a Celine bag. But thanks for the input and support!



Totally support your choice abd super glad you got a great deal on it so you can buy your next bag.  Its your money and you should love it.  Can't wait to heat what you end up with, whether it be G or C.


----------



## AussieBagFan

A


----------



## AussieBagFan

Thank you for your response randr! I love the hazel so if that is the colour I may have to purchase my first antigona! I have contacted the site asking them to confirm as the colour in the photo on the website looks quite different from the colour of the hazel antigona in the reveal! I will wait and see their response!


----------



## yxiin

Hi guys!! Does any of you know how much will a small Antigona costs in Europe? My friend is travelling around Europe and wanting her to buy me one!! 

Many thanks!


----------



## yxiin

AussieBagFan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I absolutely love the Givenchy Antigona bags. They've always been my dream bag but I have only recently started learning about the different types (when the prospect of buying one actually became real!) I recently came across this sale site in Australia- it is reputable and I am certain they are authentic. However I am having difficulty identifying the exact bag- not a lot of info is posted about them and only one photograph per colour. Most colours have sold out- the sale ends early tomorrow.. Can anyone help me with identifying exactly which bag this is? And let me know whether this is a good price? Any help would be appreciated.


Hey, do you mind giving me this website? I really want to get one too!! And by the way, if you live in Sydney, there is a new store that sells Givenchy bags in Town Hall


----------



## randr21

yxiin said:


> Hi guys!! Does any of you know how much will a small Antigona costs in Europe? My friend is travelling around Europe and wanting her to buy me one!!
> 
> Many thanks!


 
there's a sticky called 'reputable sellers of givenchy...' and there are lots of european based merchants. you'll find the european prices quoted there, including lane crawford, farfetch, luisaviaroma, etc.  another way is to search in this subforum for keywords like price, cost europe, etc.


----------



## yxiin

randr21 said:


> there's a sticky called 'reputable sellers of givenchy...' and there are lots of european based merchants. you'll find the european prices quoted there, including lane crawford, farfetch, luisaviaroma, etc.  another way is to search in this subforum for keywords like price, cost europe, etc.



Thank you!!


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi everyone, I'm new to Givenchy and would like some advice from any Nightingale owners as I would like to purchase my first (I Know where have I been?)

I'm 5' 1" and UK size 10 (US 6). I'm thinking about purchasing it in black in the medium size, but I'm going to purchase online from Selfridges or Harrods in London as I can't get to the stores to compare. Would you say the medium size would suit my height/weight? I can't seem to fine many review on youtube for some reason. Also, what type of leather is best if it comes in different leathers? I know absolutely nothing about this bag so would love some input from owners. Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## randr21

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Givenchy and would like some advice from any Nightingale owners as I would like to purchase my first (I Know where have I been?)
> 
> I'm 5' 1" and UK size 10 (US 6). I'm thinking about purchasing it in black in the medium size, but I'm going to purchase online from Selfridges or Harrods in London as I can't get to the stores to compare. Would you say the medium size would suit my height/weight? I can't seem to fine many review on youtube for some reason. Also, what type of leather is best if it comes in different leathers? I know absolutely nothing about this bag so would love some input from owners. Thank you in advance for your assistance.



Welcome and i love that a gale will be your first G bag.

Before i advise on your questions, do you own and like carrying unstructured big bags? also, do you baby your bags? 

Id also highly recommend looking thru 2 threads, the post pics of your nightingale and share your givenchy in action. They are great visual aides.


----------



## dioraddict15

randr21 said:


> Welcome and i love that a gale will be your first G bag.
> 
> Before i advise on your questions, do you own and like carrying unstructured big bags? also, do you baby your bags?
> 
> Id also highly recommend looking thru 2 threads, the post pics of your nightingale and share your givenchy in action. They are great visual aides.



Hi there, thank you. I'm fairly careful with my bags, but not overly so. My current bag collection is fairly varied and consists of Chanel (jumbo flap and GST), YSL (easy, muse and downtown), a few mulberry, Chloe (Marcie and Paraty), Balenciaga (City and Work) and lots of LV (Artsy, Neverfull, Speedy, Speedy B etc. etc). I've seen lots of photos of the nightingale in magazines, google and on Chloe Kardashian in keeping up with the kardashians and love the way it slouches and seems to be able to carry lots.


----------



## randr21

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi there, thank you. I'm fairly careful with my bags, but not overly so. My current bag collection is fairly varied and consists of Chanel (jumbo flap and GST), YSL (easy, muse and downtown), a few mulberry, Chloe (Marcie and Paraty), Balenciaga (City and Work) and lots of LV (Artsy, Neverfull, Speedy, Speedy B etc. etc). I've seen lots of photos of the nightingale in magazines, google and on Chloe Kardashian in keeping up with the kardashians and love the way it slouches and seems to be able to carry lots.


 
I'm petite as well and I love the medium.  that's the size I usually recommend to people, unless they are taller and/or like big bags, then that large would be better.

now the small may be another consideration for you as well.  altho its just a tad too small looking to me, even though it still hold lots.  all in all, the medium is the most popular size for a reason, and I think it'll be a good size for you.  as for leather, the goat is really nice. it costs a little more than the lamb, but it's durable and light.  I tend to shy away from the lamb b/c it's so soft that i'm afraid of scratching it.  any of the exotic stamped would be a good addition later, if you want to collect more, but the goat is a good choice for a first gale.


----------



## pursed23

Hi , what treatment do you use with your nightingaleI have a bubble leather but some parts are not shiny, i want its shine to be consistent from handle to bottom. Thanks


----------



## randr21

pursed23 said:


> Hi , what treatment do you use with your nightingaleI have a bubble leather but some parts are not shiny, i want its shine to be consistent from handle to bottom. Thanks



I dont use anything to polish, just condition, so im not sure if its what you need. You should ask a shoe repair store.


----------



## pursed23

Is the conditioning something that you use adds a bit of shine? I just want to get rid of the slight dry parts.


----------



## randr21

pursed23 said:


> Is the conditioning something that you use adds a bit of shine? I just want to get rid of the slight dry parts.



Just like our skin needs to moisturize, so does leather on our bags. Cinditioning helps prevent dryness, cracks, keeps it looking better for future. Check out the care.sticky.


----------



## dioraddict15

randr21 said:


> I'm petite as well and I love the medium.  that's the size I usually recommend to people, unless they are taller and/or like big bags, then that large would be better.
> 
> now the small may be another consideration for you as well.  altho its just a tad too small looking to me, even though it still hold lots.  all in all, the medium is the most popular size for a reason, and I think it'll be a good size for you.  as for leather, the goat is really nice. it costs a little more than the lamb, but it's durable and light.  I tend to shy away from the lamb b/c it's so soft that i'm afraid of scratching it.  any of the exotic stamped would be a good addition later, if you want to collect more, but the goat is a good choice for a first gale.



I really appreciate your advice. I like to get the biggest size for my frame which in this case is medium and thanks for the info on the leather too. I think I would prefer more durable leather. Harrods have 30% off the brown and blue colour right now, but I really like the black colour with the silver hardware on the handles as opposed to no hardware on handles which are not discounted so might go for that. Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## randr21

dioraddict15 said:


> I really appreciate your advice. I like to get the biggest size for my frame which in this case is medium and thanks for the info on the leather too. I think I would prefer more durable leather. Harrods have 30% off the brown and blue colour right now, but I really like the black colour with the silver hardware on the handles as opposed to no hardware on handles which are not discounted so might go for that. Thanks and have a nice day.


 
the hw on the handles are my fave as well!  I think the gale is such a simple design that a little bit of the hw bling really accents the overall look well...like small luxuries, kwim?

the black is classic, and a must have of course, but 30% is really nice! G blues are esp pretty, so if you think you might be starting a G collection, you can always get the black.  either way, pls share your new bag when you get it.


----------



## dioraddict15

randr21 said:


> the hw on the handles are my fave as well!  I think the gale is such a simple design that a little bit of the hw bling really accents the overall look well...like small luxuries, kwim?
> 
> the black is classic, and a must have of course, but 30% is really nice! G blues are esp pretty, so if you think you might be starting a G collection, you can always get the black.  either way, pls share your new bag when you get it.



I'm with you on the bling.  

The blue does look beautiful, but the black seems to stand out more. I will definitely share as soon as I purchase. Thank you again for your great advice.


----------



## amandata

I have a question for everyone: I am currently in Hong Kong right now and found the email store_paris_georgev@hotmail.com. Has anyone had experience purchasing from them online and getting it shipped to your destination? I am wanting to get the nightingale but am kind of hesitant since I have never made such an large purchase online through credit card. Do you pay them through PayPal or what? Also, do they give you the 12% tax return when they charge you or how does it work? Thank you so much and any help would be appreciated!


----------



## FashionistaUK

Anyone in the UK bought a givenchy lucrezia quilted? Or even seen it? I saw it on the givenchy site for the pre-collection but I have no idea where I can buy it, or even the price! thanks if anyone does help!


----------



## odanana

Ive finally saved up for my antigona, but i cant find the one i want anymore! Has anyone seen any Small black antigona in grained goat skin leather? My bag seller toured europe and couldnt find it. I just saw one at Barneys but they dont ship to my country (malaysia), and the price is wayy more expensive than usual. Help me


----------



## Chrish86

Does any1 know if it's possible to call to Givenchy Paris boutique and order something and they ship it?


----------



## randr21

odanana said:


> Ive finally saved up for my antigona, but i cant find the one i want anymore! Has anyone seen any Small black antigona in grained goat skin leather? My bag seller toured europe and couldnt find it. I just saw one at Barneys but they dont ship to my country (malaysia), and the price is wayy more expensive than usual. Help me


 
there are 2 threads that have shopping intel, one for general G bags and the other is just small ants specifically.  do a search and subscribe to them.. I recall recent post abt what you're looking for.



Chrish86 said:


> Does any1 know if it's possible to call to Givenchy Paris boutique and order something and they ship it?


 
Not sure if I've read anyone posting this experience, but it doesn't hurt to call right?


----------



## randr21

amandata said:


> I have a question for everyone: I am currently in Hong Kong right now and found the email store_paris_georgev@hotmail.com. Has anyone had experience purchasing from them online and getting it shipped to your destination? I am wanting to get the nightingale but am kind of hesitant since I have never made such an large purchase online through credit card. Do you pay them through PayPal or what? Also, do they give you the 12% tax return when they charge you or how does it work? Thank you so much and any help would be appreciated!


 
the Givenchy website has a decent list of retailers that are authorized to carry their merchandise, but i'd be wary about a store with a Hotmail account.  you should try calling them or googling them to see if they're an official storefront.



FashionistaUK said:


> Anyone in the UK bought a givenchy lucrezia quilted? Or even seen it? I saw it on the givenchy site for the pre-collection but I have no idea where I can buy it, or even the price! thanks if anyone does help!


 
maybe ask this question on the luc thread?  I know several posts talk about harrods, lane Crawford and some other retailers that carry G bags.  I also think I saw a poster in our forum post a picture of her quilted luc.


----------



## penipoo

Hi all. I posted this on the Givenchy types of leather thread, but wasn't exactly sure where to post my question - so here it is...
I have a question about the Pandora leather. Not sure I should be posting pics here, but wondered if anyone knew what leather this looked like?? I know it's only photos - best guess?? The hardware is supposed to be matte black - or that's how it was described to me. I am thinking a gunmetal??
Can anyone help?? I definitely want silver HW or antique silver...


----------



## randr21

penipoo said:


> Hi all. I posted this on the Givenchy types of leather thread, but wasn't exactly sure where to post my question - so here it is...
> I have a question about the Pandora leather. Not sure I should be posting pics here, but wondered if anyone knew what leather this looked like?? I know it's only photos - best guess?? The hardware is supposed to be matte black - or that's how it was described to me. I am thinking a gunmetal??
> Can anyone help?? I definitely want silver HW or antique silver...


 
cant see pics


----------



## zodiac_thr

hi everyone, 
I just wonder if this ever happen to anyone
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/1077995_10151758167764019_1012719881_n.jpg?oh=f99bb96ef23af0a75e10c36ff1e774c9&oe=52082A58&__gda__=1376331690_77acc49de425e4d3089ead210913ad3f
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/1079340_10151758167514019_826545996_n.jpg?oh=050da03cceb2fbadf9fa6218f02d3ba8&oe=5208546F&__gda__=1376320978_34109a313c1065501e86b89c9db4dd53


----------



## penipoo

randr21 said:


> cant see pics


Thanks...sorry. They showed up when I first posted them??


----------



## randr21

zodiac_thr said:


> hi everyone,
> I just wonder if this ever happen to anyone
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1376331690_77acc49de425e4d3089ead210913ad3f
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1376320978_34109a313c1065501e86b89c9db4dd53



Definitely not. Did it happen with something really heavy or got caught?


----------



## zodiac_thr

randr21 said:


> Definitely not. Did it happen with something really heavy or got caught?


This is what happen with my friend bag and the heaviest thing so put in there is her Macbook pro


----------



## Sorana

Hello, i am new here. I would like to ask you where you think that  i could find a Givenchy obsedia bag in black. I am desperate for it. All i could find right now was the red one and the one in aubergine. Maybe you could help me. Thank you so much in advance for your answers. Love, Sorana


----------



## Sorana

Hello, i am new here. I would like to ask you where you think that  i could find a Givenchy obsedia bag in black. I am desperate for it. All i could find right now was the red one and the one in aubergine. Maybe you could help me. Thank you so much in advance for your answers. Love, Sorana

P.s. I forgot to tell you I live in Germany so a european store would be wonderfull. Kindest regards...


----------



## Yvon_tran

Hi everyone, I just want to ask has anyone seen a nightingale for men ever go down for more than 40%off? TIA


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Sorana said:


> Hello, i am new here. I would like to ask you where you think that  i could find a Givenchy obsedia bag in black. I am desperate for it. All i could find right now was the red one and the one in aubergine. Maybe you could help me. Thank you so much in advance for your answers. Love, Sorana
> 
> P.s. I forgot to tell you I live in Germany so a european store would be wonderfull. Kindest regards...


 
Hi   welcome to tPF......  I saw this one:
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY125&d=Womens

Although not in Europe, a friend of mine recommends this California boutique and they do offer free International Express shipping.  (just in case anyone in the US reads this post, they offer free 2 day shipping within the US as well)

Also, I have heard (but have not tried it yet) that they offer a one time 15% off any merchandise (including sale items) if you use their App to place your order.  Again, I have no experience with this feature.

Enjoy and welcome!  You will love the Givenchy girls here, they are super nice!


----------



## Sorana

Hello and thank you so so much for your answer. I saw the one on the Elyse Walker website but importin it to Germany from the USA would cost over 1000 dollars in taxes. The bag would then cost something over 1700 EU and a new one by Mytheresa or NAP is around 990 EU. That's almost 2 of them but still thinking about getting it though....somehow obsessing with obsedia

Again, thank you so much for your answer. Love, 

Sorana


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Sorana said:


> Hello and thank you so so much for your answer. I saw the one on the Elyse Walker website but importin it to Germany from the USA would cost over 1000 dollars in taxes. The bag would then cost something over 1700 EU and a new one by Mytheresa or NAP is around 990 EU. That's almost 2 of them but still thinking about getting it though....somehow obsessing with obsedia
> 
> Again, thank you so much for your answer. Love,
> 
> Sorana


 
Oh yes, right, Sorana, I totally forgot about import taxes!  Ugh, sorry.  Well, just be patient, I know your Obsedia will come to you, our beloved bags always do, sometimes we just have to wait a bit longer than we like, lol.  Cheers and hugs!


----------



## randr21

zodiac_thr said:


> This is what happen with my friend bag and the heaviest thing so put in there is her Macbook pro



Sounds like a defect. Try returning to place of purchase.


----------



## Prada143

Hi, I'm planning to buy this 'gale but I'm not sure what color this is. Help please? Thanks!


----------



## bagmad73

Prada143 said:


> Hi, I'm planning to buy this 'gale but I'm not sure what color this is. Help please? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297116



Looks like Moroccan blue? I am really bad at identifying colours though...gorgeous blue!


----------



## zodiac_thr

randr21 said:


> Sounds like a defect. Try returning to place of purchase.



Thank you randr21, i will tell my friend to try that


----------



## shinegal

Prada143 said:


> Hi, I'm planning to buy this 'gale but I'm not sure what color this is. Help please? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2297116



Hi Prada143, mine is Moroccan Blue gale in small, attached for your ref.


----------



## Prada143

bagmad73 said:


> Looks like Moroccan blue? I am really bad at identifying colours though...gorgeous blue!



It looks like MB right? I'm not sure coz my friend who got it for me said the SA just said "dark blue". Yeah i love the color! I will post a "formal" reveal soon! 



shinegal said:


> Hi Prada143, mine is Moroccan Blue gale in small, attached for your ref.



Thank you for the picture shinegal! You have confirmed mine and bagmad73's guess. I had to ask because some MB gales I saw here (like HRH's) looked bright. When i saw the bag, i was expecting something like a royal blue color and the bag looked dark! But after careful comparisons, its MB. The ladies in this forum are right, the MB is indeed a chameleon!  what matters in the long run though is not the name of the color but the color itself!


----------



## shinegal

Prada143 said:


> It looks like MB right? I'm not sure coz my friend who got it for me said the SA just said "dark blue". Yeah i love the color! I will post a "formal" reveal soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the picture shinegal! You have confirmed mine and bagmad73's guess. I had to ask because some MB gales I saw here (like HRH's) looked bright. When i saw the bag, i was expecting something like a royal blue color and the bag looked dark! But after careful comparisons, its MB. The ladies in this forum are right, the MB is indeed a chameleon!  what matters in the long run though is not the name of the color but the color itself!



Most welcome! I posted this question of the colour tone to the forum too cos that particular day, I thought my MB looked less bright (blue) compared to I last seen it, so apparently, the lighting makes quite an impact. 

I am actually loving it more now  Congrats on adding an MB to your collection!


----------



## pippi_

hi ladies,

do black antigonas come with a swatch?

thanks


----------



## Prada143

shinegal said:


> Most welcome! I posted this question of the colour tone to the forum too cos that particular day, I thought my MB looked less bright (blue) compared to I last seen it, so apparently, the lighting makes quite an impact.
> 
> I am actually loving it more now  Congrats on adding an MB to your collection!



Thank you for all the help! I'm also crushing on your croc stamped panda. Teehee!


----------



## Prada143

pippi_ said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> do black antigonas come with a swatch?
> 
> thanks



Mine does. But the lack of it doesn't necessarily mean its not authentic.


----------



## joyceqlj

Hey! I am considering on a nightingale shopper in lambskin or nightingale medium in pebbled goatskin.. I love the smooth lambskin but prefer nightingale medium design of the bag.. Both are in skin color.. I can't decide!

Help!


----------



## daughtybag

Hello Ladies,
I am just curious,  has anyone of you bought a givenchy bag on yesstyle.com? Do you think it is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## youngster

Hey everyone, I have been admiring all the great photos of the Antigona and am thinking seriously about buying one in black pebbled.

For those of you who own the non-smooth, non-shiny Antigona, the bag seems very structured.  Does it soften at all?  Does it slouch at all after a little use?   Or, does it pretty much maintain that structured shape?   TIA!!


----------



## zodiac_thr

randr21 said:


> Sounds like a defect. Try returning to place of purchase.



Hi randr21, they let her exchange for a new bag


----------



## Superhomme

Does anyone know when Givenchy started using the Obsedia hardware?


----------



## sziel

Hey guys, I'm not really sure if this post belongs in this thread but no one's been checking the care thread and I can't post a new one... I'm pretty desperate at this point and I want to get this issue sorted out asap.

I bought my pandora on ebay and I haven't even had it for two months and the handle stitching is coming undone. I don't even really ever use the handle, mostly wear it messenger style. What should I do? Contact the ebay seller or givenchy? Or do I go to a leather specialist/cobbler to get it fixed? Help please!!


----------



## zodiac_thr

sziel said:


> Hey guys, I'm not really sure if this post belongs in this thread but no one's been checking the care thread and I can't post a new one... I'm pretty desperate at this point and I want to get this issue sorted out asap.
> 
> I bought my pandora on ebay and I haven't even had it for two months and the handle stitching is coming undone. I don't even really ever use the handle, mostly wear it messenger style. What should I do? Contact the ebay seller or givenchy? Or do I go to a leather specialist/cobbler to get it fixed? Help please!!



Sorry to see that. I think you should contact the seller first to ask them where they got the bag from and if they still have the receipt. Then you probably contact the store or contact Givenchy directly. 

My friend's bag handle fell of and she bring it to the store she bought it from and they replace it for her cause the bag was defect. 

Best of luck and keep us updated


----------



## coreenmd

Hi everyone! It seems that people are sleeping in the main forum hehe posted a thread over this particular bag and just thought I'd post it here as well. 

Any thoughts on this gale? Yay or nay?


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

Has anyone purchased an antigona through mynetsale.com?? Would love some feedback!


----------



## katemonique

Hey fellow Givenchy lovers!
I'm in a dilemma! I really love the Givenchy Antigona, Pandora and Nightingale bags equally! Suggestions as to which one I should get? I could possibly get two, but I am also unsure about the colour to get. I like the medium sizes in the Antigona, the medium & large sizes in the Nightingale, & the medium & small sizes in the Pandora. Going to Paris tomorrow & hoping to pick one up!!


----------



## nhihilism

Hi. I don't know if this is the right place to ask but I can't seem to find a more appropriate thread (nor create a new topic) so I hope you don't mind me asking it here but I am hoping to inquire about the *Antigona Croc Embossed in Patchwork* bag and _small_ size. Is it still being produced? (I am having a difficult time finding the croc bags online tbh) And if so, how hard is it to find? I'm hoping to purchase it for my upcoming birthday but depending on how hard it is to get a hold of, I think I might go with other options. Also if I could get a price estimate, that'd be great!


----------



## mary79

katemonique said:


> Hey fellow Givenchy lovers!
> I'm in a dilemma! I really love the Givenchy Antigona, Pandora and Nightingale bags equally! Suggestions as to which one I should get? I could possibly get two, but I am also unsure about the colour to get. I like the medium sizes in the Antigona, the medium & large sizes in the Nightingale, & the medium & small sizes in the Pandora. Going to Paris tomorrow & hoping to pick one up!!


I'm biased because today I bought a Pandora... and I LOVE it! Everthing about it: the leather, how light it is, how it looks empty as well as stuffed... Pics on my reveal thread if you'd like some inspiration.  I think it will be a perfect everyday bag, but I mostly wear casual clothes.


----------



## MC85

Hello! I have a bit of a problem and was wondering if someone can help me. I have a medium antigona in shinny black. I have some very very slight scratchs on it and you can't notice it unless you hold it in a certain light and stare at it. Nevertheless it is bugging me! I have searched the net on what I can do to fix it and nothing has come up. Can someone please assist with how I can fix up the scratches? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kenzomaz

Hi... I'm pretty new to Givenchy, any ideal what is the belt price range for guys in SG? Thanks..


----------



## fairytale_55

Hi...

Anyone owns the shopping bag below? Or has any idea if the bag can be worn over the shoulder comfortably?? 

Did not see any modelling shot of the bag (maybe i had overlook the thread or post).. 

Pix below:


----------



## kwang_mambo

Does anyone know the price of Givenchy Antigona shiny smooth leather in medium and large size in Europe? I've been trying to find euro price for a week. Help pls!


----------



## katemonique

mary79 said:


> I'm biased because today I bought a Pandora... and I LOVE it! Everthing about it: the leather, how light it is, how it looks empty as well as stuffed... Pics on my reveal thread if you'd like some inspiration.  I think it will be a perfect everyday bag, but I mostly wear casual clothes.




I ended up getting the Pandora & Antigona! LOVE them


----------



## Sweet Fire

I'm going to get a Antigona Medium but I'm waiting for the right color for me. I was going to get Aubergine but decided against it when I saw it in person. If nothing has jumped out at me come Summer, I'd probably just end up getting black.


----------



## mszdiiahnaa

Please help me !!!!!

I got the bag and leather smells a little, not sure if it is supposed to have a smell and the leather is stiff...seller told me its goat skin so its stiff and i just hope its real! 

Item Name: Super Gorgeous Givenchy Cobalt Blue Small Antigona
Item Number: 261356680523
Seller ID: buyersellertrader123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261356680523...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## jadeaymanalac

fairytale_55 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Anyone owns the shopping bag below? Or has any idea if the bag can be worn over the shoulder comfortably??
> 
> Did not see any modelling shot of the bag (maybe i had overlook the thread or post)..
> 
> Pix below:
> 
> View attachment 2416606
> 
> View attachment 2416607




Hi @fairytale! Yes, you can wear this bag on your shoulder. The strap is long to sit comfortably on your shoulder.


----------



## Rina337

My first givenchy purchase. Large Antigona tote, madonna print. (Bought it in May)


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Rina337 said:


> My first givenchy purchase. Large Antigona tote, madonna print. (Bought it in May)
> 
> View attachment 2444415




Woot woot the large antigona tote bag fans are increasing in numbers  hahhaa


----------



## Rina337

jadeaymanalac said:


> Woot woot the large antigona tote bag fans are increasing in numbers  hahhaa



It's so roomy! When I bought it, I could not stop using! 
Finally remembered to post a photo up! haha  ... P.s. Love your Rottie


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Rina337 said:


> It's so roomy! When I bought it, I could not stop using!
> Finally remembered to post a photo up! haha  ... P.s. Love your Rottie




Thanks  I can't stop using mine too. I don't normally carry big bags unless for travel but after i got my large antigona tote i cant stop loving it.


----------



## EiraSolva

PLEASE! Is this one real/authentic? I know it is an older model though 

Thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

I am new to this thread and I was wondering what everyone's thoughts were on the Pandora Box. It seems like the Pandora is a very popular bag but I wanted to see what people's thoughts were on the Pandora Box. Thanks!


----------



## PurseACold

k5ml3k said:


> I am new to this thread and I was wondering what everyone's thoughts were on the Pandora Box. It seems like the Pandora is a very popular bag but I wanted to see what people's thoughts were on the Pandora Box. Thanks!


I love the Pandora Box, in fact much more than the Pandora, because I prefer structured bags.  I just bought a medium Pandora Box in embossed crocodile black leather.  Haven't had a chance to post pics yet, but I love it.  Here are some of the things I think are great about the Pandora Box:

1) It is very versatile: it can be worn cross-body, as a shoulder bag, or carried on the arm, all with a lightning quick adjustment of the strap.  Great strap design!

2) It is strikingly gorgeous.  I love the slightly unusual (but functional) shape.  It's the best new design that I've seen in the past few years.  And it's minimalist in the best possible way.

3) It's well made.  It's got a hidden inner clasp to hold the bag closed.  The bag expands to carry even more than it might seem.

I highly recommend it!


----------



## k5ml3k

PurseACold said:


> I love the Pandora Box, in fact much more than the Pandora, because I prefer structured bags.  I just bought a medium Pandora Box in embossed crocodile black leather.  Haven't had a chance to post pics yet, but I love it.  Here are some of the things I think are great about the Pandora Box:
> 
> 1) It is very versatile: it can be worn cross-body, as a shoulder bag, or carried on the arm, all with a lightning quick adjustment of the strap.  Great strap design!
> 
> 2) It is strikingly gorgeous.  I love the slightly unusual (but functional) shape.  It's the best new design that I've seen in the past few years.  And it's minimalist in the best possible way.
> 
> 3) It's well made.  It's got a hidden inner clasp to hold the bag closed.  The bag expands to carry even more than it might seem.
> 
> I highly recommend it!




Thanks for the response! I'm not sure if you're familiar with Proenza schouler but if you are, if you had to choose between the ps11 or the pandora box, which would you choose? I created a thread for this but figured i can ask here too.


----------



## PurseACold

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks for the response! I'm not sure if you're familiar with Proenza schouler but if you are, if you had to choose between the ps11 or the pandora box, which would you choose? I created a thread for this but figured i can ask here too.


Definitely the Pandora Box.  It's a bit more roomy, but more importantly, I like the look of the Pandora Box better.  To me, the design is more timeless than the more trendy looking PS11 (whose look I don't love, so I might be biased  ).


----------



## k5ml3k

PurseACold said:


> Definitely the Pandora Box.  It's a bit more roomy, but more importantly, I like the look of the Pandora Box better.  To me, the design is more timeless than the more trendy looking PS11 (whose look I don't love, so I might be biased  ).




Thanks so much for the input!


----------



## marc08

Hello guys,


   Really interested in purchasing a piece from the "Chinese New Year's collection". Does anyone know which store/e-store carry this collection in the U.S.?

vogue.it/en/shows/oddities/2013/12/chinese-new-year-by-givenchy-by-riccardo-tisci-

Here's the full collection - http://www.vogue.it/en/shows/oddities/2013/12/chinese-new-year-by-givenchy-by-riccardo-tisci-

all help is appreciated!


----------



## hrhsunshine

marc08 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> Really interested in purchasing a piece from the "Chinese New Year's collection". Does anyone know which store/e-store carry this collection in the U.S.?
> 
> vogue.it/en/shows/oddities/2013/12/chinese-new-year-by-givenchy-by-riccardo-tisci-
> 
> Here's the full collection - http://www.vogue.it/en/shows/oddities/2013/12/chinese-new-year-by-givenchy-by-riccardo-tisci-
> 
> all help is appreciated!



Best to just locate a U.S. givenchy store and call.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Just out of curiosity, what is your next Givenchy handbag purchase? Mine is nightingale tote for my bday 3mos from now


----------



## marc08

hrhsunshine said:


> Best to just locate a U.S. givenchy store and call.



Called their NY office but they never pick-uped.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I will be getting a Antigona but waiting to see what colors will be released for Spring/Summer, however if I don't love a color then I'll settle for a black one as I'm growing tired of waiting for the color I want.


----------



## hrhsunshine

marc08 said:


> Called their NY office but they never pick-uped.



Keep trying every store.  Sometimes the biggest areas like NYC are not the best choice...super busy.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Sweet Fire said:


> I will be getting a Antigona but waiting to see what colors will be released for Spring/Summer, however if I don't love a color then I'll settle for a black one as I'm growing tired of waiting for the color I want.


I love Antigona but sadly I think its too feminine for me. 90% of my handbags are in black since I'm not tidiest person LOL but I love to have a blue or red one day.

@marc08
keep on trying


----------



## Skippy23

I'm new so I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'm after some opinions on the Antigona floral camouflage pouch. I'm 184cm (6ft) tall and slim and am wondering whether the size would be ok on me and also what anyone's opinion is on the print. I normally wear plain things, but I think the floral print is lovely, I'm just not sure if it will date quickly. 
Unfortunately I live in New Zealand and we don't have Givenchy here, so I have to wait until I'm overseas next to have a look in person.

http://product-images.barneys.com/is/image/Barneys/503045530_product_1?$product_size$


----------



## melodyestrada

the time has come! Oh I would hang out here forever.

Real Estate Kolkata


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Skippy23 said:


> I'm new so I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'm after some opinions on the Antigona floral camouflage pouch. I'm 184cm (6ft) tall and slim and am wondering whether the size would be ok on me and also what anyone's opinion is on the print. I normally wear plain things, but I think the floral print is lovely, I'm just not sure if it will date quickly.
> Unfortunately I live in New Zealand and we don't have Givenchy here, so I have to wait until I'm overseas next to have a look in person.
> 
> http://product-images.barneys.com/is/image/Barneys/503045530_product_1?$product_size$




I think it will look great on you. The floral print will be great statement piece on black or basic casual outfit.


----------



## Rina337

Skippy23 said:


> I'm new so I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'm after some opinions on the Antigona floral camouflage pouch. I'm 184cm (6ft) tall and slim and am wondering whether the size would be ok on me and also what anyone's opinion is on the print. I normally wear plain things, but I think the floral print is lovely, I'm just not sure if it will date quickly.
> Unfortunately I live in New Zealand and we don't have Givenchy here, so I have to wait until I'm overseas next to have a look in person.
> 
> http://product-images.barneys.com/is/image/Barneys/503045530_product_1?$product_size$



I don't think florals date, personally I dress up my mostly-black wardrobe with prints In the winter. Everyone is colourful enough in the spring and summer... Winter is when others calm down... Haha


----------



## mxm.cheng

Hi ladies,
I have a huge dilemma. I purchased this lovely Lucrezia this afternoon at barneys outlet for a whooping $199... I know, originally around 2k. Reason being the zipper head broke. The zipper pull completely fell off, I got the original zipper head and sent it to a repair shop, I hope they can fix it, if not the store told me I can return in 30 days for full refund. Any thoughts, opinions, or suggestions . Much appreciated!

barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505032559323&q=Givenchy%20lucrezia&index=20


----------



## mxm.cheng

Hi ladies,
I have a huge dilemma. I purchased this lovely Lucrezia this afternoon at barneys outlet for a whooping $199... I know, originally around 2k. Reason being the zipper head broke. The zipper pull completely fell off, I got the original zipper head and sent it to a repair shop, I hope they can fix it, if not the store told me I can return in 30 days for full refund. Any thoughts, opinions, or suggestions . Much appreciated!

barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505032559323&q=Givenchy%20lucrezia&index=20


----------



## Glamnatic

What is a good price for a pre owned nightingale in medium? I paid 725, is that a good deal or it's average market price? Thanks!


----------



## caarennn

Glamnatic said:


> What is a good price for a pre owned nightingale in medium? I paid 725, is that a good deal or it's average market price? Thanks!




If the bag still in good condition or like new, that's a good deal.


----------



## Glamnatic

caarennn said:


> If the bag still in good condition or like new, that's a good deal.




Its in great condition as far as I can see on the pictures and description. It is white with wrinkled patent leather which does not make it the most popular color, but I did not have a white bag and it looked like a nice deal ! Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Rina337

mxm.cheng said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have a huge dilemma. I purchased this lovely Lucrezia this afternoon at barneys outlet for a whooping $199... I know, originally around 2k. Reason being the zipper head broke. The zipper pull completely fell off, I got the original zipper head and sent it to a repair shop, I hope they can fix it, if not the store told me I can return in 30 days for full refund. Any thoughts, opinions, or suggestions . Much appreciated!
> 
> barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505032559323&q=Givenchy%20lucrezia&index=20



Some places may be able to replace the zip, I wouldn't be able to say where or how much as I'm not from US.


----------



## hrhsunshine

rav said:


> Hi guys, new to here but thought I can pick you re guy s brains here. I recently went to Paris outlet store and purchased a Givenchy brown Obsedia messenger. The floor model was a little beat up and the sa got me a new one from the back! We were in a rush and I paid for it and left without checking the new bag. I just got the shopping bag and made my way back to the hotel. Upon returning back home to Canada I have realized that the hardware is a little different from the floor model that I had seen. Upon doing my research online I have realized that it's original hardware should be a pale gold as they call it and I got some sort of brushed metal! I am stressing/freaking out. What to do? I am going to try calling the store and see if they re able to do something about it. But any tips or advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483079




If you don't like the metal finish, you are doing the right thing but calling the store. I am going to guess they would have a no return policy since they are an outlet.  If you don't like it, you pretty have to sell it, I guess.

Personally, I think it looks very cool in the photo...especially with the brown leather.  Just looks aged, not sure about "brushed".  However, up to you on what you prefer.  Good luck.


----------



## backtoblack

Any of you know if the price for the medium lucrezia in lambskin the same as the calfskin? I saw one in lambskin and they said that they didn't carry the calfskin version so I don't know if there's any difference with regards to price.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jadeaymanalac

rav said:


> Hi guys, new to here but thought I can pick you re guy s brains here. I recently went to Paris outlet store and purchased a Givenchy brown Obsedia messenger. The floor model was a little beat up and the sa got me a new one from the back! We were in a rush and I paid for it and left without checking the new bag. I just got the shopping bag and made my way back to the hotel. Upon returning back home to Canada I have realized that the hardware is a little different from the floor model that I had seen. Upon doing my research online I have realized that it's original hardware should be a pale gold as they call it and I got some sort of brushed metal! I am stressing/freaking out. What to do? I am going to try calling the store and see if they re able to do something about it. But any tips or advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483079




The brushed metal hardware looks stunning against the orange brown leather.


----------



## deltalady

Barney's has an orange Lucrezia medium duffle for $1069. Love the bag, just not my color or else I'd scoop it up!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ct-Show?pid=00505022279194&q=givenchy&index=7


----------



## JanC

Hi guys

I recently fell in love with the pandora so decided to ask for some opinion in whether I should get the small or medium size? Does anyone know if the cross body strap for the 2 sizes are the same? And if the small can still fit a lot of stuff?

also if anyone has any good sites in purchasing a legit pandora?

Any feedback would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## Unclesams26

Hey guys and gals , I'm close to enough for a nightingale after having saved for what seems like an eternity ! I'm a guy , around 6 feet tall and average-ish build ! Is the medium going to look stupid small on me ? Selfridges have the medium at 33 by 52 wide and the large at 37 by 54 cm . I don't have the opportunity just now to get Instore to try them on , so any thoughts would be appreciated . TIA x


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Unclesams26 said:


> Hey guys and gals , I'm close to enough for a nightingale after having saved for what seems like an eternity ! I'm a guy , around 6 feet tall and average-ish build ! Is the medium going to look stupid small on me ? Selfridges have the medium at 33 by 52 wide and the large at 37 by 54 cm . I don't have the opportunity just now to get Instore to try them on , so any thoughts would be appreciated . TIA x




I am considering getting a medium gale too on my bday. My height is 5'7" and I have tried my Moms gale dozens of times, the size doesn't bother me at all as long I use it as an handheld and not over my shoulder w/ it sling. I say if you love it who cares if its too small or big for yah just wear it with confidence.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi guys! How y'all doing?


----------



## rosebonbon21

Hi guys, I just got my black antigona with silver hardware.
The interior pocket zipper is not in silver but more of a gunmetal.
Is this normal?
Appreciate all the help I can get


----------



## jadeaymanalac

rosebonbon21 said:


> Hi guys, I just got my black antigona with silver hardware.
> The interior pocket zipper is not in silver but more of a gunmetal.
> Is this normal?
> Appreciate all the help I can get




Wish I could help but I don't own an ant yet. We have many ant owners here just be patient I am sure they are happy help you out


----------



## hrhsunshine

backtoblack said:


> Any of you know if the price for the medium lucrezia in lambskin the same as the calfskin? I saw one in lambskin and they said that they didn't carry the calfskin version so I don't know if there's any difference with regards to price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Many retailers sell this style.  If you google the descriptions, you should be able find pricing.  Leave out the leather description.  That may just be in the details of the bag listing.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi guys! How y'all doing?



Hey you!  Any more Gbags on the horizon?


----------



## cmoss

Does anyone know where I can get the large Rottweiler tote online?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> Hey you!  Any more Gbags on the horizon?




Hi hrhsunshine  yes I am scouting for a gale. But before committing I want to explore other options first how about you?





cmoss said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the large Rottweiler tote online?




I think luisaviaroma has it for pre-order maybe you start looking in there.


----------



## cmoss

jadeaymanalac said:


> I think luisaviaroma has it for pre-order maybe you start looking in there.



Unfortunately looks like they only have the pouch  Thanks anyway!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi hrhsunshine  yes I am scouting for a gale. But before committing I want to explore other options first how about you?



Well I have all the Gbags I need for now. I am obsessing over Birkins. Oh yes, I have fallen off my rocker.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

cmoss said:


> Unfortunately looks like they only have the pouch  Thanks anyway!




Aww sorry sweetie... I got mine last year when they re-issued it. Have you tried at farfetch?



hrhsunshine said:


> Well I have all the Gbags I need for now. I am obsessing over Birkins. Oh yes, I have fallen off my rocker.




My oh my a BIRKIN... That's my holy grail. If I want to raise a fund for a birkin 35 or 40 it will take me at least a year or two of saving up and shopping ban. Hahaha 

For now I want to build my Gbag collection first then maybe I do Hermes. After nightingale I want get a mini and large pandora, obsedia and of course Antigona. Hehe


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Aww sorry sweetie... I got mine last year when they re-issued it. Have you tried at farfetch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oh my a BIRKIN... That's my holy grail. If I want to raise a fund for a birkin 35 or 40 it will take me at least a year or two of saving up and shopping ban. Hahaha
> 
> For now I want to build my Gbag collection first then maybe I do Hermes. After nightingale I want get a mini and large pandora, obsedia and of course Antigona. Hehe



I know. It is a crazy place to go but inevitable for a bag addict to want one.

Oooooo, I love ur hitlist of Gbags!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> I know. It is a crazy place to go but inevitable for a bag addict to want one.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo, I love ur hitlist of Gbags!




I agree majority of us bag lovers have birkin in their top wishlist. It just matter of time and determination to afford one. Hahaha!

Slowly but surely I know I can complete my Givenchy bags. Like yours


----------



## catmag

I have never posted before so not sure if I am asking this is in the right section. I am debating between a small and medium pandora. How much can you fit in a small? I am looking for something for everyday that won't be too heavy. I'm just about 5'5" slim build.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hey guys  did little diy project today I just to share with you here. 




I kno its not a gbag but Im just proud of myself hahaha


----------



## mmmilkman

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey guys  did little diy project today I just to share with you here.
> 
> View attachment 2553069
> 
> 
> I kno its not a gbag but Im just proud of myself hahaha



WHOA! Great job! Being a teacher who loves doing arts and crafts, this is great!  Did you try using spray paint?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

mmmilkman said:


> WHOA! Great job! Being a teacher who loves doing arts and crafts, this is great!  Did you try using spray paint?




Thanks  Yes I did use spray paint but mostly I used tube acrylic paint and sponge. I am having hard time controlling spray paint not like dabbing the sponge to blend the color. So mostly I only use spray paint to give highlight.


----------



## mmmilkman

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thanks  Yes I did use spray paint but mostly I used tube acrylic paint and sponge. I am having hard time controlling spray paint not like dabbing the sponge to blend the color. So mostly I only use spray paint to give highlight.



You can try this technique. Get a piece of cardboard, draw the interlocking Cs and cut them out (dispose the Cs afterwards since you don't need them.) Use then the remaining cardboard as a guide so when you spray paint, you'll get perfect Cs.


----------



## shinegal

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey guys  did little diy project today I just to share with you here.
> 
> View attachment 2553069
> 
> 
> I kno its not a gbag but Im just proud of myself hahaha




U r so talented!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

mmmilkman said:


> You can try this technique. Get a piece of cardboard, draw the interlocking Cs and cut them out (dispose the Cs afterwards since you don't need them.) Use then the remaining cardboard as a guide so when you spray paint, you'll get perfect Cs.




I did try to use stencil and spray paint but I can't hold flat the interlocking c into the bag and just messed up the Cs hehehe


----------



## jadeaymanalac

shinegal said:


> U r so talented!!




Thanks


----------



## Rina337

You could try double sided tape to hold the stencil down. Or if its flat to weigh it down with items you don't mind getting messy, old mugs etc.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Rina337 said:


> You could try double sided tape to hold the stencil down. Or if its flat to weigh it down with items you don't mind getting messy, old mugs etc.




Thats a great idea! Thanks  i am thinking of ways to give more clean line for the CC. I will definitely going to try that this weekend


----------



## Rina337

HK might have some screen printing studios that rent per day! Hope you're having fun!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey guys  did little diy project today I just to share with you here.
> 
> View attachment 2553069
> 
> 
> I kno its not a gbag but Im just proud of myself hahaha



Wow! That looks awesome! Gosh I wish I could produce cool stuff like that.  Thank u for sharing!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow! That looks awesome! Gosh I wish I could produce cool stuff like that.  Thank u for sharing!




Thanks sunshine  i am redoing the big CC I want to have cleaner lines than to look like a pre-school art work hahaha.


----------



## corgis123

Hi everyone!

I'm a new member here. My friend is going to Paris so I'm thinking about asking her to buy me a Mini Antigona since I think it is cheaper than in US. Does anyone know the price for that one in Paris? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ibeblessed

Hi I really want to get a pandora in medium in beige or black with gold hardware. I don't see this bag out and about anymore like I did a couple of years ago.  Do you guys think this isn't a popular bag for Givenchy anymore? Like it's played out


----------



## hrhsunshine

ibeblessed said:


> Hi I really want to get a pandora in medium in beige or black with gold hardware. I don't see this bag out and about anymore like I did a couple of years ago.  Do you guys think this isn't a popular bag for Givenchy anymore? Like it's played out



Not so much played out. Morr likely there are more combo available. Those two are classic neutrals. That never goes out of style.


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

Hey Guys,

I just purchased a medium Pandora in black about a month and half ago. Unfortunately, last week I had noticed that the leather patch that the large strap is attached to is coming apart from the bag! I am so disappointed bc I love wearing the large strap cross body style. Has anyone else had issues with the Givenchy strap tearing away from the bag? I will def need to get this fixed but how is customer service? I was told it could be months before I receive my bag back! 

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

ibeblessed said:


> Hi I really want to get a pandora in medium in beige or black with gold hardware. I don't see this bag out and about anymore like I did a couple of years ago.  Do you guys think this isn't a popular bag for Givenchy anymore? Like it's played out


I recently bought one and I like it a lot. It's very versatile and honestly think it will be around for awhile. It's not like a LV speedy that eveyone has (even though I like those too). The bag holds a lot and I like that it's not too structured and boxy. Of course you have to love it though...don't just settle.


----------



## ibeblessed

Nic_Bryanna said:


> I recently bought one and I like it a lot. It's very versatile and honestly think it will be around for awhile. It's not like a LV speedy that eveyone has (even though I like those too). The bag holds a lot and I like that it's not too structured and boxy. Of course you have to love it though...don't just settle.



I do like the type of leather they use the texture and thickness of the bag is amazing. 
I'm going to get one thanks!


----------



## ibeblessed

Nic_Bryanna said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just purchased a medium Pandora in black about a month and half ago. Unfortunately, last week I had noticed that the leather patch that the large strap is attached to is coming apart from the bag! I am so disappointed bc I love wearing the large strap cross body style. Has anyone else had issues with the Givenchy strap tearing away from the bag? I will def need to get this fixed but how is customer service? I was told it could be months before I receive my bag back!
> 
> Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



If you bought this at a department store I'm sure they would return it. Why I always try to buy from Nordstrom best quality guaranteed


----------



## Atlantida_13

Hi! 

I´m new here in this forum and I wonder if anyone can help me, please.

I bought an Antigona Clutch on Ebay for almost &#8364;200 and the seller told it was authentic, the photos looked fine to me. When I received it, I´ve realized that it had no code on the inside tag!! So I message the seller saying I would like to return and refund, but she has replied saying that the clutch it is authentic and the reason why it doesn´t has the code is because it was purchased directely from the factory... 

Do you think this is possible?!

Happy Easter to all!!


----------



## ibeblessed

Atlantida_13 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I´m new here in this forum and I wonder if anyone can help me, please.
> 
> I bought an Antigona Clutch on Ebay for almost 200 and the seller told it was authentic, the photos looked fine to me. When I received it, I´ve realized that it had no code on the inside tag!! So I message the seller saying I would like to return and refund, but she has replied saying that the clutch it is authentic and the reason why it doesn´t has the code is because it was purchased directely from the factory...
> 
> Do you think this is possible?!
> 
> Happy Easter to all!!



No I don't think it's possible


----------



## Atlantida_13

ibeblessed said:


> No I don't think it's possible


 
( Thanks for your reply!


----------



## pursejunkie101

Just a random question on the givenchy antigona...has anyone ever noticed a slight difference in the colour of their exterior zipper & hardware vs the interior zipper. Also, ive been searching the forums and im noticing differences in the inside leather tag with the "givenchy made in italy" engraved on it and they are deemed authentics. Why are the inside tag shapes slightly different?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Harrr! Tell me ladies.. Am I crazy of plannng to get another Gbag? Hahaha I know just got a new nightingale but something within me saying "oh you also need a dark hue of green or brown large pandora". Hahaha


----------



## Downsco41

Hello, this is my first post and I'm sure there is a thread out there somewhere on this, but what are some of the key things to look out for when trying to spot fake givenchy bags on eBay? Aka dead giveaways that these are fake?  Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Harrr! Tell me ladies.. Am I crazy of plannng to get another Gbag? Hahaha I know just got a new nightingale but something within me saying "oh you also need a dark hue of green or brown large pandora". Hahaha



Ha! U do realize ur asking a bunch of bag crazy broads right?  I think an earthy neutral would be a great addition.  I absolutely love my green antigona and get compliments on her all the time. Ppl love how neutral it is but so u expected.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Downsco41 said:


> Hello, this is my first post and I'm sure there is a thread out there somewhere on this, but what are some of the key things to look out for when trying to spot fake givenchy bags on eBay? Aka dead giveaways that these are fake?  Thanks!



This is really an authentication related question. We prefer to not share these factors so as not to give fakers more information.  I encourage u to explore the forum, contribute in a variety of discussions, and get a bag authenticated PRIOR to purchase.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> Ha! U do realize ur asking a bunch of bag crazy broads right?  I think an earthy neutral would be a great addition.  I absolutely love my green antigona and get compliments on her all the time. Ppl love how neutral it is but so u expected.




Haha! I know  

My favorite tone of green is like forest or military color. I know can easily incorporate that color into my wardrobe.


----------



## msharp2587

Has anyone seen the new grey on bergdorf's wedsite for the small antigona . I'm so in love. I have to preorder this bag!


----------



## pursejunkie101

I would love an army/olive green colour in the small antigona!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

pursejunkie101 said:


> I would love an army/olive green colour in the small antigona!




Me too I want that color for pandora.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

msharp2587 said:


> Has anyone seen the new grey on bergdorf's wedsite for the small antigona . I'm so in love. I have to preorder this bag!




No I haven't.. i hope you can get it soon and share to us your big reveal


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Haha! I know
> 
> My favorite tone of green is like forest or military color. I know can easily incorporate that color into my wardrobe.



It is a super easy color, for sure.  I haven't seen one in a large size but look at the givenchy official site.  Looks like a nice neutral olive/khaki-ish pandora is going to be out for FW2014.  It is a colorblock and I am not sure if you want that.  However, the colors are so close to each other, it is not screaming colorblock.  If I ever spot a large dark green Panda, I will certainly give you a shout.


----------



## hrhsunshine

msharp2587 said:


> Has anyone seen the new grey on bergdorf's wedsite for the small antigona . I'm so in love. I have to preorder this bag!



U mean the shiny Ant? Lovely!  So elegant!  Pls share if you do get one.




pursejunkie101 said:


> I would love an army/olive green colour in the small antigona!



That would be a stunner!  If they made my bottle green Antigona in small, I am sure it would be sold out.  The color is a marvelous neutral.  I am kind of surprised this color was so rare.  Hoping they will release more in this shade in the near future.


----------



## shuying

Hi all! Just wondering if anyone knows the price of a mini antigona in paris? Thanks!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> It is a super easy color, for sure.  I haven't seen one in a large size but look at the givenchy official site.  Looks like a nice neutral olive/khaki-ish pandora is going to be out for FW2014.  It is a colorblock and I am not sure if you want that.  However, the colors are so close to each other, it is not screaming colorblock.  If I ever spot a large dark green Panda, I will certainly give you a shout.




I love the colorblocking pandora but I don't think Im that brave enough to rock it hahaha.


----------



## DisneyPrincess

Hi, this is my first post.  Does anyone know how to identify a Givenchy  bag with the serial tag code?  I purchased my first and would like to  know more about it now that its in hand.  I am thinking the first two  letters are the origin where the bag was made but I can not figure out  the numbers.  Does anyone know or can help?

Thank you,


----------



## SpethyLa

hrhsunshine said:


> Have u tried MyPoupette, *****************, or Authenticat4u?
> I think they all authenticate via photos but u will have to contact them regarding Gbags.
> Good luck.



Just wanted to say thanks for the recommendations - I got in touch with Authenticate4u and they've been fantastic. They've sent me an email today to say they're sure it is genuine, but because of the problems with the 'superfake' Prada bags sold on BrandAlley (and because I'm worrying so much) the lady I've been dealing with is going to get a second opinion so I have total peace of mind. Such a relief either way.

Looks like I'm going to have 'apologise' to my bag for being upset with it...:wondering


----------



## hrhsunshine

SpethyLa said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the recommendations - I got in touch with Authenticate4u and they've been fantastic. They've sent me an email today to say they're sure it is genuine, but because of the problems with the 'superfake' Prada bags sold on BrandAlley (and because I'm worrying so much) the lady I've been dealing with is going to get a second opinion so I have total peace of mind. Such a relief either way.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have 'apologise' to my bag for being upset with it...:wondering



Great! Glad they r taking such good care of u. I am sure ur bag will understand!


----------



## pinkbikini88

is it true that nightingale shopper has been discontinued?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

pinkbikini88 said:


> is it true that nightingale shopper has been discontinued?




I don't know but if so... That is so sad.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Just out of curiosity... Do you think some the marketing team of different fashion houses read our comments here.


----------



## JanC

jadeaymanalac said:


> Just out of curiosity... Do you think some the marketing team of different fashion houses read our comments here.




Not sure but hope so...so they know how us loyal customers/collectors think of their brands &#128539;


----------



## jadeaymanalac

JanC said:


> Not sure but hope so...so they know how us loyal customers/collectors think of their brands &#128539;




Ikr! I really hope so too. So they have an idea what we want.


----------



## pepe_12

Hi does anyone knows the price of Givenchy mini antigona in Australia and/or Europe?  Thanks


----------



## jellenp32

Does anyone know what size lucrenzia Kendall Jenner is carrying?


----------



## jsmile

Does anyone know if they are going to release a Black Small Antigona with Calf Leather any time soon? Maybe for Fall/Winter 2014? I would rather buy a calf leather one than a goat leather one but would like to know now before i jump in. Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jellenp32 said:


> Does anyone know what size lucrenzia Kendall Jenner is carrying?



Based on her height and the bag size, I would she is carrying a medium.



jsmile said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to release a Black Small Antigona with Calf Leather any time soon? Maybe for Fall/Winter 2014? I would rather buy a calf leather one than a goat leather one but would like to know now before i jump in. Thanks!



Have not seen any sign of a small shiny for the upcoming season.


----------



## jellenp32

Thank you. It looks great in her


----------



## jadeaymanalac

I have decided to hit the pause button on my love for Gbags because I want to save up for a Chanel Boy. After getting a Chanel Boy I'll resume my gbag hunting  Givenchy is still my favorite but with Chanel insane price increase I thought to myself I should better get one while I can.


----------



## kkaatt0206

What givenchy bag colors are hard to find??


----------



## pixiegeldof

jellenp32 said:


> Thank you. It looks great in her


that girl surely has legs for days !! amazing style


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi ladies of Givenchy


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> I have decided to hit the pause button on my love for Gbags because I want to save up for a Chanel Boy. After getting a Chanel Boy I'll resume my gbag hunting  Givenchy is still my favorite but with Chanel insane price increase I thought to myself I should better get one while I can.



Oh my! That's a couple of Gbags worth of savings. Have fun getting your Chanel Boy! I love that style!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh my! That's a couple of Gbags worth of savings. Have fun getting your Chanel Boy! I love that style!




ikr! I actually got a pre-loved denim Chanel Boy at Mallaries.com couple weeks back and now I need to replenish my bank account  


I still want to get a black leather boy but that's for another day.


----------



## alimacbon

jadeaymanalac said:


> ikr! I actually got a pre-loved denim Chanel Boy at Mallaries.com couple weeks back and now I need to replenish my bank account
> View attachment 2651446
> 
> I still want to get a black leather boy but that's for another day.


Wow!!!your bag is such a beauty ,love the color as well.Congrats on a great find


----------



## jadeaymanalac

alimacbon said:


> Wow!!!your bag is such a beauty ,love the color as well.Congrats on a great find




Awww thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> ikr! I actually got a pre-loved denim Chanel Boy at Mallaries.com couple weeks back and now I need to replenish my bank account
> View attachment 2651446
> 
> I still want to get a black leather boy but that's for another day.



OMG! Stunning! Congrats! LOVE this style! 
How was your experience with Malleries.com?  I have poked around there but never purchased.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG! Stunning! Congrats! LOVE this style!
> How was your experience with Malleries.com?  I have poked around there but never purchased.




Thanks hrhsunshine
Nothing fancy... No ribbons no shopping bag just dhl box, the bag, receipt, authenticity card insde the dustbag and wrapped with insane amount of bubbles wrap. I place my order by May 28 afternoon then it arrived June 3. To be fair June 1 is sunday and june 2 is holiday so no dhl deliveries for those days. Over all I give them 9 out of 10 rating.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thanks hrhsunshine
> Nothing fancy... No ribbons no shopping bag just dhl box, the bag, receipt, authenticity card insde the dustbag and wrapped with insane amount of bubbles wrap. I place my order by May 28 afternoon then it arrived June 3. To be fair June 1 is sunday and june 2 is holiday so no dhl deliveries for those days. Over all I give them 9 out of 10 rating.



Wow, that is actually pretty prompt.  I am glad you had a good experience.  Such a beautiful bag! Classic forever keeper!


----------



## Tash24

Does anybody know if the mini Antigona will be a permanent line? Got my eyes on the black mini but it'll be a few months before she will be mine.. Hoping that the minis will still be around then. Thanks


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow, that is actually pretty prompt.  I am glad you had a good experience.  Such a beautiful bag! Classic forever keeper!




Yeah they are prompt I was very surprised too. I would give them 10 rating if the packaging is presented lil bit nicer.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Tash24 said:


> Does anybody know if the mini Antigona will be a permanent line? Got my eyes on the black mini but it'll be a few months before she will be mine.. Hoping that the minis will still be around then. Thanks




I think so. Antigona is pretty much Givenchy's pride & glory when it comes with handbags so I don't think they going to pullout  mini anytime soon. When you got your mini ant don't forget to share it with us


----------



## nit_ang

Hi, can someone help me to find Givenchy flagship store in London? I'm having such a hard time browsing through their website.. Thanks in advance


----------



## randr21

nit_ang said:


> Hi, can someone help me to find Givenchy flagship store in London? I'm having such a hard time browsing through their website.. Thanks in advance



Doesnt look like they have one. Only dept stores that carry them: selfridges, harrods & harvey nichols


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tash24 said:


> Does anybody know if the mini Antigona will be a permanent line? Got my eyes on the black mini but it'll be a few months before she will be mine.. Hoping that the minis will still be around then. Thanks




The Mini Ant will definitely be around with the AW 2014 line, we have already seen some "pre-pictures" one of which is in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-fall-winter-2014-collection-870162.html


Like jadeaymanalac wrote, the Antigona is a winner, so hopefully the Mini will be around for many _many_ seasons!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

I feel so sad today 
Yesterday I posted a photo my recent outfit here and in a mens fashion forum. 
The said mens fashion forum's members are not that pleased with my outfit and this one there respond.


----------



## PurseACold

jadeaymanalac said:


> I feel so sad today
> Yesterday I posted a photo my recent outfit here and in a mens fashion forum.
> The said mens fashion forum's members are not that pleased with my outfit and this one there respond.
> View attachment 2671095


I am so sorry you've had to endure this awful message.  I find that people who write messages like that are usually angry and disappointed in their own lives and are lashing out at others to make themselves feel better/others feel worse.  BTW, I think you look daring.


----------



## alimacbon

jadeaymanalac said:


> I feel so sad today
> Yesterday I posted a photo my recent outfit here and in a mens fashion forum.
> The said mens fashion forum's members are not that pleased with my outfit and this one there respond.
> View attachment 2671095


Hi dear kabayan,dont be sad..dont let that comment affect you.I don think it's flamboyant at all.Fashion is a form of self expression and you dared to be different ..I think there's nothing wrong with that and hey it's your hard earned money.Cheer up


----------



## jadeaymanalac

PurseACold said:


> I am so sorry you've had to endure this awful message.  I find that people who write messages like that are usually angry and disappointed in their own lives and are lashing out at others to make themselves feel better/others feel worse.  BTW, I think you look daring.



Thank you PurseCold  I am trying to be daring. Its fashion why take it seriously, I just want to enjoy it while I can. 



alimacbon said:


> Hi dear kabayan,dont be sad..dont let that comment affect you.I don think it's flamboyant at all.Fashion is a form of self expression and you dared to be different ..I think there's nothing wrong with that and hey it's your hard earned money.Cheer up



Thanks kababayan. Agree with you fashion is self expression of what inspire us at the moment. And I like being different. Hahaha


You girls are so sweet you really cheered me up. This is the reason why I love my fellow tpfers. You always know the right thing to say.


----------



## nit_ang

randr21 said:


> Doesnt look like they have one. Only dept stores that carry them: selfridges, harrods & harvey nichols




Thank you randr21 

Can someone help me please? I bought a Calfhair Nightingale at Harrods, London in Dec 2012. I use this bag occasionally, and now they have bald spots. I usually take my bag to its flagship store if something bad is happening to the bag. But since Givenchy has no store in London, I don't know who I should ask information to. I'm also having a hard time browsing through Givenchy's website &#128557;


----------



## randr21

nit_ang said:


> Thank you randr21
> 
> Can someone help me please? I bought a Calfhair Nightingale at Harrods, London in Dec 2012. I use this bag occasionally, and now they have bald spots. I usually take my bag to its flagship store if something bad is happening to the bag. But since Givenchy has no store in London, I don't know who I should ask information to. I'm also having a hard time browsing through Givenchy's website &#128557;
> 
> View attachment 2675985
> View attachment 2675986
> View attachment 2675987
> View attachment 2675988



Bring it to harrods n ask them for help.  They may have arrangement w givenchy to repair items.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

nit_ang said:


> Thank you randr21
> 
> Can someone help me please? I bought a Calfhair Nightingale at Harrods, London in Dec 2012. I use this bag occasionally, and now they have bald spots. I usually take my bag to its flagship store if something bad is happening to the bag. But since Givenchy has no store in London, I don't know who I should ask information to. I'm also having a hard time browsing through Givenchy's website &#128557;
> 
> View attachment 2675985
> View attachment 2675986
> View attachment 2675987
> View attachment 2675988



yikes. :cry: this is why I don't like calf hair material bags. they are so hard to maintain and this kind of occurrence is normal for calf hair. I don't know if givenchy can fix this but I wish good luck.


----------



## kcarmona

If anyone spots a Medium Antigona in Red, Rust or Burgundy on sale please let me know! I'd be happy with any red color really. A while back my Last Call got a Red Medium in for like 40% off and I stupidly passed. Haven't stopped thinking about it since!


----------



## Liali

Hey guys! 
I have been trying to decide what size I should get a Givenchy Antigona in - anyone of you out there with a medium sized one that thinks this bag is big enough to use as an everyday bag for college?

Currently I am using a Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM but it annoys me that I can not close the entire bag like the Antigona (I live in Germany and it rains a ton .. Not fun when you didn't pack an umbrella) and I think the measurements of the GM and the Medium Antigona are pretty similar.

I usually just carry a small Din A4 binder and one or maybe two small books, my iPad Mini, Wallet, small makeup bag,some food & a water bottle with me 

I am also wondering about the length of the shoulder strap, do you feel comfortable wearing your bag on the shoulder? I've looked at a small Antigona some weeks ago and the strap length paired with the size of the bag just didn't feel right on me.

What do you think? I would appreciate hearing your thoughts on this one!


----------



## missjellybean

Any ladies here checked out holts in toronto lately and so happen to see the antigona in mini or small in black? Interested in picking one up 

Or even better, any sales anyone know of coming up? I logged into hautelook a few days ago and was a day late didnt know they were having a givenchy sale and all the good ones got snatched up already.


----------



## peishanchou

Hi guys, I tried to ask this question  on the authenticate thread, which hrhsunshine was kind enough to help  me with but I guess my questions need to go elsewhere.  Can someone  please help me figure what which blue this nightingale is on eBay?  I cannot tell and am not expert enough with this bag, might be my first Givenchy  after lusting after the gale for 5 years now.  Is this more a deep navy  or a grey blue that Liv Tyler has been shown to wear?  I need your  expert help please!  I would try to grab the photos and post here but do  not know how.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Lar...:X:RTQ:US:1123

My second question is this--I am about 5'8'' and want a large but I know  it might be too big but I fell in love with the bag with photos of  Ashley Olsen carrying it, there is a famous photo of her carrying it  with two coffees, I want the bag to look like that on me but I cannot  determine if hers is a large or maybe it's a medium and just looks big  on her?  

Sorry I don't know how to upload an individual photo but her photo is on this page:
http://www.snobessentials.com/2009/0..._who_wore.html

Thank you in advance to all the experts!!


----------



## MsTotes

I just wanted to say that the Olsen pic also got me hooked on getting a black Gale. Based on how tall it looks on her, I'd say that is the large.

I got mine in medium and it looks great on me (I'm 5'3). I'd recommend for your height that you get the large. HTH


----------



## rasc

Does anyone know if firebrands.it sells authentic Givenchy bags. Someone posted that website in another thread saying it would be cheaper for US customers to buy from them. I want to buy one from them, but I don't know if they sell authentic items or not.


----------



## jaserendipituy

I don't have the serial number but could you authenticate this WOC or if this website is legit:
myhabit.com


----------



## Pi6let

Hi all,
i just got an antigona in blue grained leather, the inside lining is in black.. but my friend bought one too online but her lining is creamy/white?
does anyone else have a small blue grained antigona that can share what color is the interior lining please?


----------



## Mhen016

Hi I just want to ask, does Givenchy repeats its Serial Number? Or is it like the Louis Vuitton (Date Code) wherein the datecode represents the production period of each bag. I just bought a medium Nightingale two toned  in Dove Grey/Black combination with a serial MA1104. Now, I found someone selling over the net, a Small Nightingale In Blue Calf with a serial of MA1104 too. Now I am really bothered with the serial numbers. Can you please enlighten me with this. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Izzy48

I have a question of all of you who are Givenchy fans and are knowledgeable of the brand. I know Givenchy tights and hosiery are not on the handbag forum, but do any of you know who sells the Givenchy tights and nude color hosiery with a slight sheen to it? I have worn them for years and now can no longer find them. The nude hose are absolutely beautiful on in winter and I cannot find an acceptable replacement.  Any input will be most appreciated.


----------



## rasc

I'm wondering if anyone can help, but I just bought a Givenchy Antigona small shiny lord bag from Selfridges and it came with a square black leather thing and a Givenchy leather goods booklet. Is it supposed to come with anything else? Thanks


----------



## Unclesams26

Sometimes they come with a controlo card too but mine didn't from selfridges either . 

Anyone else notice a price increase this week ? Medium Nightingale is now £1450 up £100 !


----------



## vodense

I dont know where I can ask for this, I'm a new member so I cant make my own thread.

I just received a preloved Givenchy black nightingale medium. It's a hundred percent authentic, but it was so dirty in the interior. I tried to google how to clean an interior of a bag, and most places just told me to use soap, water and a clean cloth. I did that, I used the same soap that I use to wash my clothes. I tried to clean it with my cloth and water to begin with, but it dried kinda sticky, so I cleaned it with water and my cloth again, and yet again it was still sticky. I then went to use my showerhead to rinse the lining and I'm waiting for it to dry, but it still feels sticky.

Can you guys help me, or give me any recommendations?


----------



## lesvergz

Hello guys! I've been seeing lots of 'pre production' bags, any thoughts on them? Are they really authentic?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi all! How are you?


----------



## hrhsunshine

vodense said:


> I dont know where I can ask for this, I'm a new member so I cant make my own thread.
> 
> I just received a preloved Givenchy black nightingale medium. It's a hundred percent authentic, but it was so dirty in the interior. I tried to google how to clean an interior of a bag, and most places just told me to use soap, water and a clean cloth. I did that, I used the same soap that I use to wash my clothes. I tried to clean it with my cloth and water to begin with, but it dried kinda sticky, so I cleaned it with water and my cloth again, and yet again it was still sticky. I then went to use my showerhead to rinse the lining and I'm waiting for it to dry, but it still feels sticky.
> 
> Can you guys help me, or give me any recommendations?



That is odd that your lining is still coming out sticky.  I have cleaned interiors on pre-owned bags but never had to WASH them.  Is it more of just the feel of wet canvas rather than "sticky"?  I would let it dry completely and see how it is.  Using laundry soap sounds like a logical choice.  I cannot imagine how else I would have done it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi all! How are you?




Hi Sweetie!  Busy and starting to feel the chill of Fall!  How are you?  Are you using you lovely Gbags or infatuated with someone else for now?  How long is your bag ban?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> Hi Sweetie!  Busy and starting to feel the chill of Fall!  How are you?  Are you using you lovely Gbags or infatuated with someone else for now?  How long is your bag ban?




Hey hrhsunshine  
Same here busy at work lately but everything is fine and dandy. I am no longer on Bag Ban Island *wooohooo* thas why the over the weekend I pulled on the trigger on a Balenciaga. Nothing too fancy, its more of a work thing bag. I was considering getting a Work but it doesn't have shoulder strap that's why opted on this one. 


So right now Im just playing the waiting game with the DHL guy.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey hrhsunshine
> Same here busy at work lately but everything is fine and dandy. I am no longer on Bag Ban Island *wooohooo* thas why the over the weekend I pulled on the trigger on a Balenciaga. Nothing too fancy, its more of a work thing bag. I was considering getting a Work but it doesn't have shoulder strap that's why opted on this one.
> View attachment 2771460
> 
> So right now Im just playing the waiting game with the DHL guy.



Congrats on the Bal! Better choice than the Work. I tried the Work and found the handles uncomfortable on the shoulder and I cannot just hand hold a bag. Looks like it will make for a great work bag and they soften so nicely! I still have a handful of Bals in my family.  So excited for u! I hope u do a reveal. I will poke around the Bal forum and watch for it.


----------



## PurseACold

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey hrhsunshine
> Same here busy at work lately but everything is fine and dandy. I am no longer on Bag Ban Island *wooohooo* thas why the over the weekend I pulled on the trigger on a Balenciaga. Nothing too fancy, its more of a work thing bag. I was considering getting a Work but it doesn't have shoulder strap that's why opted on this one.
> View attachment 2771460
> 
> So right now Im just playing the waiting game with the DHL guy.



Nice bag!


----------



## missmoimoi

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey hrhsunshine
> Same here busy at work lately but everything is fine and dandy. I am no longer on Bag Ban Island *wooohooo* thas why the over the weekend I pulled on the trigger on a Balenciaga. Nothing too fancy, its more of a work thing bag. I was considering getting a Work but it doesn't have shoulder strap that's why opted on this one.
> View attachment 2771460
> 
> So right now Im just playing the waiting game with the DHL guy.




OH!  What a practical bag!  &#128563;


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> Congrats on the Bal! Better choice than the Work. I tried the Work and found the handles uncomfortable on the shoulder and I cannot just hand hold a bag. Looks like it will make for a great work bag and they soften so nicely! I still have a handful of Bals in my family.  So excited for u! I hope u do a reveal. I will poke around the Bal forum and watch for it.



Thanks &#9786;&#65039;
Balenciaga Work is pretty bag but its not what I'm looking for now, I want something more of function than style. And beside this one only cost me half of the price of WORK which my piggy bank approved 




PurseACold said:


> Nice bag!



Thanks PurseACold &#9786;&#65039;



missmoimoi said:


> OH!  What a practical bag!  &#128563;



Not just practical its HUMUNGOUS bag. LOL It finally arrived earlier while I'm at work. Here's a modpic of the bag on me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thanks &#9786;&#65039;
> Balenciaga Work is pretty bag but its not what I'm looking for now, I want something more of function than style. And beside this one only cost me half of the price of WORK which my piggy bank approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PurseACold &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Not just practical its HUMUNGOUS bag. LOL It finally arrived earlier while I'm at work. Here's a modpic of the bag on me.
> 
> View attachment 2773354



Wow, it is clearly a big bag but fits very nicely on you.  I think it looks great against your frame and looks comfortable. Great boy Bbag...Great choice!


----------



## rockstarmish

Hi dear! May I ask if I should spray my Pandora mini box in mirrored leather with Apple Garde rain and stain repellent? Or does it not need it since it's a different type of leather? Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Soronwants

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thanks &#9786;&#65039;
> Balenciaga Work is pretty bag but its not what I'm looking for now, I want something more of function than style. And beside this one only cost me half of the price of WORK which my piggy bank approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PurseACold &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Not just practical its HUMUNGOUS bag. LOL It finally arrived earlier while I'm at work. Here's a modpic of the bag on me.
> 
> View attachment 2773354


Nice bag


----------



## Stacy31

Hello! I am new to Givenchy and I'm thinking about purchasing the Antigona in Navy.  Could someone please tell me if the night blue is the same color as navy? TIA


----------



## cmoss

Has anyone seen the new rubber-effect PVC bags in person? If so, did they seem durable and easy to maintain? I like the way it looks but the matte effect makes me think it may be easily scratched.

Photo from Neiman Marcus:


----------



## bede710

Hi everyone! I was about to buy a medium nightingale, and noticed the top handles had hardware so they didn't stand up straight like most I see. I've attached an example from Barney's. Does anyone have a preference? I don't see this style very often so wanted to see what everyone's thoughts are. Thanks!


----------



## mahalagirl

bede710 said:


> Hi everyone! I was about to buy a medium nightingale, and noticed the top handles had hardware so they didn't stand up straight like most I see. I've attached an example from Barney's. Does anyone have a preference? I don't see this style very often so wanted to see what everyone's thoughts are. Thanks!


This looks like the men's style nightingale.....and the handle won't stick out like the other nightingale.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladies, one question. Are all the small Lucrezia lined in suede leather? Thank you in advance for the reply.


----------



## hrhsunshine

dangerouscurves said:


> Ladies, one question. Are all the small Lucrezia lined in suede leather? Thank you in advance for the reply.



The lucrezias are lined either in suede or a suede effect microfiber...not totally sure which of the two.


----------



## dangerouscurves

hrhsunshine said:


> The lucrezias are lined either in suede or a suede effect microfiber...not totally sure which of the two.



Thank you!


----------



## qudz104

I love the antigona but till I can afford it.. This sears knockoff? I can't believe how similar it is!


----------



## qudz104

forgot to attach


----------



## missmoimoi

qudz104 said:


> View attachment 2800182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to attach



I've seen lots of knock offs including Charles Jourdan leather versions. A lot of them are basically No Name and I think Nine West made one with a vertical front faux zipper.  Have never seen this one from Sears though.


----------



## missmoimoi

This is a big stretch, I know but may as well ask & try to find out.

Is anybody out there who can do a sbs comparison of the COLOUR (or have at least seen the 2 in real life) between:



Givenchy grainy goat sugar leather in Med Blue 2014 (I really don't know if there's  a formal, fancier name for this shade of blue)
Hermes Birkin Togo Blue Jean


----------



## missmoimoi

Is there such a thing as a Dark Grey antigona in the grainy goat leather?  Maybe it just looks darker in some pics?  Last year (?) when they had Grey and Aubergine grainy goat Antigona bags, I didn't love the grey - it was too flat and wishy-washy but that's just me.  A dark charcoal stormy grey would be lovely   the only Dark Grey anti I found online seems like a fake from a fake site.

Or...or, is this year's grey simply darker than last years?


----------



## kpikaphi

i just bought a givenchy lucrezia in the red quilted medium bag and i already ordered apple garde for it but i was wondering if anyone had any recommendation for a purse liner so my stuff inside won't get the khaki/tan lining dirty? 

i would like something that would "fit the bag' without being in the way when i grab stuff 
thank you :]
Khristine


----------



## missmoimoi

kpikaphi said:


> i just bought a givenchy lucrezia in the red quilted medium bag and i already ordered apple garde for it but i was wondering if anyone had any recommendation for a purse liner so my stuff inside won't get the khaki/tan lining dirty?
> 
> i would like something that would "fit the bag' without being in the way when i grab stuff
> thank you :]
> Khristine



I recommend a felt Samorga liner.  The owner is very nice and emails fast.  She sells a lot of sizes that fit popular premier designer handbags but you can custom order too.  She has her own website now, just Google "samorga".  Otherwise, Dawanda and a few other websites carry her bag organizers.

I really, really want a quilted Lucrezia too!  Show us pics if you have time!


----------



## missmoimoi

I guess Red Cherry is SS2015?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Givenchy&N=4294912047+306622829&bmUID=kCLFe_m


----------



## missmoimoi

Did I imagine this or did I read it somewhere:  is the Lucrezia being discontinued?  If yes, when?  Now or soon?  I'm honestly beginning to think that I like the Lucrezia more than the Antigona which is just bad luck for me.


----------



## kpikaphi

Thank you 
I'm looking into the purse liner and will post my bag soon


----------



## kpikaphi

Thank you  
Still learning how to post


----------



## gazoo

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Nightingale.  Is Goat significantly heavier than the Lamb?  Any comments would be welcome.  I prefer soft, smooshy leathers over more structured ones.  And coming from Balenciaga, the weight is a concern.


----------



## Izzy48

gazoo said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Nightingale.  Is Goat significantly heavier than the Lamb?  Any comments would be welcome.  I prefer soft, smooshy leathers over more structured ones.  And coming from Balenciaga, the weight is a concern.




I have several excellent quality goat handbags and they seem very slightly lighter to me than equal quality of lamb or cow leather. All in all I don't there is anything for concern.


----------



## randr21

gazoo said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Nightingale.  Is Goat significantly heavier than the Lamb?  Any comments would be welcome.  I prefer soft, smooshy leathers over more structured ones.  And coming from Balenciaga, the weight is a concern.



I don't feel significant difference btwn the two, and the more you use the gale, the smooshier it gets.

Another thing I discovered that made my goat more mooshy is applying lexol conditioner to it.


----------



## gazoo

Thank you so much!  This helps a lot.


----------



## someday17

I'm a new poster, and this may not be the best place to ask, but I'm literally at my wits' end, so please forgive me!

I recently bought a Nightingale from an acquaintance, but I'm very concerned it's fake. My primary suspicion is the font that "Givenchy" is written in on the inside tag and on the dust bag--it doesn't look like any other Givenchy lettering I've seen! Not sure if it's a men's or women's bag (I don't think my friend knows either), in case that makes a difference. (Pictures below.)

I know there is an authentication forum, but I'm too new a poster to qualify for the rules that hrhsunshine and all the other gracious posters have set. There aren't any Givenchy boutiques in the COUNTRY I'm currently living in, so I can't even get my hands on a genuine bag or ask for assistance. I just need to know if it's even possible for a Givenchy product to have this sort of lettering.

Thank you so much in advance, everyone!


----------



## kmb2476

I am new to TPF and am currently trying to decide on the size of my first nightingale. I went to Saks, NM and Nordstrom this past weekend and NONE of them had the small size. I am only 5'2" and think that a small would be the right size for my frame, but can't seem to find any in person to confirm. I live in a large city so it is pretty ridiculous that I can't find any! Any thoughts as to how I should go about this? The small (not micro) size also seems to be difficult to find online.


----------



## randr21

kmb2476 said:


> I am new to TPF and am currently trying to decide on the size of my first nightingale. I went to Saks, NM and Nordstrom this past weekend and NONE of them had the small size. I am only 5'2" and think that a small would be the right size for my frame, but can't seem to find any in person to confirm. I live in a large city so it is pretty ridiculous that I can't find any! Any thoughts as to how I should go about this? The small (not micro) size also seems to be difficult to find online.



Take a look at the pics available in this subforum after doing a search.
Personally,  I think small will be fine for your height, unless you like bagger bags, then I'd say go with med.


----------



## renza

I have a question about a givenchy style. My classmate had this bag that I thought was a nightingale, but it had a crossbody strap. When I search for nightingales I only see them with shorter shoulder straps. Does that mean this was a different style or perhaps that she switched out the strap? It looked just like a nightingale in very soft slouchy matte black leather, medium size.


----------



## missmoimoi

Is the Lucrezia being discontinued to make room for new designs?  I hope not - anyone out there know for certain?  If it is, I hope they change their mind after a brief hiatus (giving my wallet a rest).


----------



## Amella

Hi Everyone, hope you're all well. I'm new on here and could really use some help. I have been swooning over the Givenchy Antigona medium handbag for so long now. Determined to buy onei looked on eBay and found a lovely looking one. I auctioned off my beloved Chanel earrings and dolce and Gabbana bag to purchase it for £400. 

I have now received it and something just doesn't sit right? I really don't have the money to go through an authentication service like my poupette. I have two young babies and it's hard to get out the flat. Please can anyone advise me on what to do. Instead of being elated about my purchase , I am close to tears thinking I may have been scammed?


----------



## Amella

Wish I could help, I'm going through exactly the same thing now . If I had the money I would have used my poupette to authenticate mine &#128542; sorry I couldn't help and good luck!


----------



## sdjbags

I've noticed that Selfridges has taken down several Antigonas from their website, including the pink, gold, red, purple and beige. Do we think these colours will be in the sale?


----------



## sdjbags

I've noticed that Selfridges has taken down several Antigonas from their website, including the pink, gold, red, purple and beige. Do we think these colours will be in the sale?


----------



## Rina337

sdjbags said:


> I've noticed that Selfridges has taken down several Antigonas from their website, including the pink, gold, red, purple and beige. Do we think these colours will be in the sale?




It's possible they are now sold out.

I can't stand websites that leave sold out products visible. Just enable it when you get new stock!


----------



## dovechovolate

kmb2476 said:


> I am new to TPF and am currently trying to decide on the size of my first nightingale. I went to Saks, NM and Nordstrom this past weekend and NONE of them had the small size. I am only 5'2" and think that a small would be the right size for my frame, but can't seem to find any in person to confirm. I live in a large city so it is pretty ridiculous that I can't find any! Any thoughts as to how I should go about this? The small (not micro) size also seems to be difficult to find online.



I m a 5'1 and the medium works fine fot me (even considered getting the large)
I think its bout ur preference.


----------



## randr21

dovechovolate said:


> I m a 5'1 and the medium works fine for me (even considered getting the large)
> I think its bout ur preference.



I agree completely. i'm petite as well and much prefer the medium than small.


----------



## mrsMsunshine

I just got a small nightingale for Christmas and the size is perfect for me. I am 5'4" and a handbag person. 2 years ago I bought a medium nightingale in black patent leather but it's just too big for me. 

Here's my small nightingale for reference


----------



## mrsMsunshine

I was carrying a balenciaga city when i bought the small nightingale and they're almost the same size.


----------



## Pennylou

Anyone know what beige colors have been made for the antigona? I really want a beige one but I dont know what the colors are called or what options there could be. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jukilove

Don't wash your G dustbag. The dye on the black draw string will leak. The top rim of mine is now all grey, and I swear the bag shrank even though I hung it to dry. Nbd I guess but I was still sad since it was my first high end bag.


----------



## mimz1

Im new to givenchy and am looking to purchase the antigona in the mini size. Ive seen the old pink colour and would love if any of you knew whwre to get one. Im in the uk but dont mind buying from anywhere outsise of the uk. Im in love lol would really appreciate all the help ladies thankyou x


----------



## BagLdy

mrsMsunshine said:


> I just got a small nightingale for Christmas and the size is perfect for me. I am 5'4" and a handbag person. 2 years ago I bought a medium nightingale in black patent leather but it's just too big for me.
> 
> Here's my small nightingale for reference



Beautiful colour and you carry it so well!! I just cant decide between small and medium, I usually love larger bags, but the small in your pic looks perfect!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

BagLdy said:


> Beautiful colour and you carry it so well!! I just cant decide between small and medium, I usually love larger bags, but the small in your pic looks perfect!




Two years ago, I had a medium gale in black patent leather and ended up selling it after a few months cause I find it too big for me. Small is roomy enough to carry a lot of stuff!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

BagLdy said:


> Beautiful colour and you carry it so well!! I just cant decide between small and medium, I usually love larger bags, but the small in your pic looks perfect!




Thank you! I fell inlove with the color as soon as I saw it. I had three choices then, black and tan both in medium sizes then this one.


----------



## Sazzy3103

mimz1 said:


> Im new to givenchy and am looking to purchase the antigona in the mini size. Ive seen the old pink colour and would love if any of you knew whwre to get one. Im in the uk but dont mind buying from anywhere outsise of the uk. Im in love lol would really appreciate all the help ladies thankyou x


Mytheresa still do the mini in pink I believe. I'm in UK and have bought from them many times.


----------



## Sazzy3103

mimz1 said:


> Im new to givenchy and am looking to purchase the antigona in the mini size. Ive seen the old pink colour and would love if any of you knew whwre to get one. Im in the uk but dont mind buying from anywhere outsise of the uk. Im in love lol would really appreciate all the help ladies thankyou x


http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/antigona-mini-leather-tote-361737.html

Is this the one you mean?


----------



## mama13drama99

Hi! I'm new to the Givenchy subforum.  I'm that seasoned fans/owners could assist me.  Are the bags in the color pictured below from many seasons ago or are either something I can find brand new, now?  Thank you for any information.


----------



## mimz1

Sazzy3103 said:


> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/antigona-mini-leather-tote-361737.html
> 
> Is this the one you mean?




Hi hun no thats not the one, the one im after is a nude pink colour, but thankyou for the link xxx


----------



## PurseACold

mama13drama99 said:


> Hi! I'm new to the Givenchy subforum.  I'm that seasoned fans/owners could assist me.  Are the bags in the color pictured below from many seasons ago or are either something I can find brand new, now?  Thank you for any information.
> 
> View attachment 2854426
> 
> View attachment 2854427


This green shade is from a few seasons ago. But I see that color pop up from time to time on various resale sites, such as eBay, Fashionphile, The Real Real, etc. Good luck finding it!


----------



## mama13drama99

PurseACold said:


> This green shade is from a few seasons ago. But I see that color pop up from time to time on various resale sites, such as eBay, Fashionphile, The Real Real, etc. Good luck finding it!




Gosh-Darn!!!  I had a feeling that was the case &#128532;.  Well, if you (or others) see either bag in that color, do you mind letting me know please?  Thank you!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Givenchy med Lucrezia sighting - was it you?


sigh - just saw the black med Lucrezia on a young lady in Pacific Centre Mall, food court.


I know I've got to get a black one, one of these days.  Chain animation, quilted black, or plain black would all make me happy


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi ladies  how are doing all? 
I'm back and I am here to stay.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hi!

Does anyone know if the Nordstrom in The Westchester Mall carry Givenchy bags? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Nordstrom in The Westchester Mall carry Givenchy bags? Thanks for your help!



I got my own answer as I was able to stop there after a business trip. The answer was no.

Do any Nordstroms carry Givenchy bags?


----------



## Rina337

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi ladies  how are doing all?
> I'm back and I am here to stay.




Ah! I wondered where you went! Ps I was the IGer who commented haha sorry! :Groucho:


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Rina337 said:


> Ah! I wondered where you went! Ps I was the IGer who commented haha sorry! :Groucho:




So that was you  
I need step back from the forum so I won't be tempted on getting into much trouble hahaha.


----------



## candescent

Are any of you experiencing sagging or creasing issues w your medium Lucrezia?


----------



## Thellie

Please forgive me ladies if I have overlooked it, but is there a reference thread for Givenchy purses and wallets?


----------



## buonobi

I am waiting my year-end bonus come next week..
Then I will allow myself to buy 2 Gbags..


I am thinking Black Antigona + Red Nightingale or Oxblood Antigona+Black Nightingale..?
Too many great colors & Styles..I was even thinking Black Ant+Black Gale.
I do think that Gale is very nice in color as it's style and slouchy feel..

Pandora was my choice too, but it seems not my style..
Maybe I will buy medium Pandora box later...I really wanna see more pics of pandora box..
The pics are hard to find tho..

Also..I'm 5'4 & 120lbs..is that medium Gale is nice for my frame?
There's only small gale in Hong Kong..No medium in stores & Boutiques


----------



## mynameisjenny

I just received my mini antigona from net a porter and though it's a reputable site I can't help but be cautious and paranoid. I want to make sure it's authentic before I cut off the tag that says once I remove it I can't return it. I got a dust bag and a small booklet but I'm not sure if I'm suppose to get anything else like a authenticity card, the tag on the bag is a generic one from NAP and not a givenchy one. 

This is my first givenchy so I'm not sure what to expect and I've never bought a handbag online before so everything is a first time for me.

I did read on some threads people had a problem with the alignment of the logo and sizing of the specific letters making some bags defective but I think mine looks fairly straight with the naked eye, the photos may show it differently.

Please let me know what you think as I would really appreciate it


----------



## Kkmy1212

I just received my first Givenchy mini Antigona on Monday from Fashionphile. I can't decide if it is too small for me and have to decided by tomorrow to send it back for a refund. My issue is that I have another mini black bag in a different designer. Should I return for a different color or should I stay with black in the small size.


----------



## Bullfrig

Kkmy1212 said:


> I just received my first Givenchy mini Antigona on Monday from Fashionphile. I can't decide if it is too small for me and have to decided by tomorrow to send it back for a refund. My issue is that I have another mini black bag in a different designer. Should I return for a different color or should I stay with black in the small size.



If you're having doubts already, then that is not a good sign to keep it. 
Color-wise, you can never have enough black bags.


----------



## Rina337

Bullfrig said:


> If you're having doubts already, then that is not a good sign to keep it.
> 
> Color-wise, you can never have enough black bags.




+1, black bags are my only considerations... I very nearly bought a mini panda in oxblood though...

I also agree that unless you love the bag, there isn't much point keeping it.


----------



## Ursula78

Help. Newbie here and still researching Givenchy. 

Can't understand why the Pre-Owned Nightingale from Bluefly is the same price as Retail. Please see picture. Guidance is very much appreciated. Educate me please &#128522;


----------



## Thellie

Kkmy1212 said:


> I just received my first Givenchy mini Antigona on Monday from Fashionphile. I can't decide if it is too small for me and have to decided by tomorrow to send it back for a refund. My issue is that I have another mini black bag in a different designer. Should I return for a different color or should I stay with black in the small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908586
> View attachment 2908588
> View attachment 2908589



Im afraid I agree that if you are having doubts with the bag in your hand and don't love it, its wrong and you will always have that nagging doubt.  Try to decide if its the actual bag or colour thats wrong, although it does look good on you.


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi ladies, I have the small smooth leather Antigona bag which I've never used. I wanted it for so long and was so happy to get it, but find it a bit heavy when I've tried it with my things inside several times and then changed to whatever other bag. Should I sell it or will I regret it? It's such a beautiful bag but for whatever reason I just don't know if I'll use it. Am I sounding crazy[emoji13]


----------



## hrhsunshine

Thellie said:


> Please forgive me ladies if I have overlooked it, but is there a reference thread for Givenchy purses and wallets?



Pls check in the references sub-forum. We have reference threads for bags but I don't believe we have any ref threads for SLGs.


----------



## hrhsunshine

buonobi said:


> I am waiting my year-end bonus come next week..
> Then I will allow myself to buy 2 Gbags..
> 
> 
> I am thinking Black Antigona + Red Nightingale or Oxblood Antigona+Black Nightingale..?
> Too many great colors & Styles..I was even thinking Black Ant+Black Gale.
> I do think that Gale is very nice in color as it's style and slouchy feel..
> 
> Pandora was my choice too, but it seems not my style..
> Maybe I will buy medium Pandora box later...I really wanna see more pics of pandora box..
> The pics are hard to find tho..
> 
> Also..I'm 5'4 & 120lbs..is that medium Gale is nice for my frame?
> There's only small gale in Hong Kong..No medium in stores & Boutiques



The medium gale will be fine for your frame. We are very close in size and I feel very comfortablr wearing my medium gales. You certainly have a tough choice as all your options are beautiful.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ursula78 said:


> Help. Newbie here and still researching Givenchy.
> 
> Can't understand why the Pre-Owned Nightingale from Bluefly is the same price as Retail. Please see picture. Guidance is very much appreciated. Educate me please &#128522;



Sometimes a pre-owned item will be the same as retail or even higher than retail if the item is seen as very desirable and rare.


----------



## hrhsunshine

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi ladies, I have the small smooth leather Antigona bag which I've never used. I wanted it for so long and was so happy to get it, but find it a bit heavy when I've tried it with my things inside several times and then changed to whatever other bag. Should I sell it or will I regret it? It's such a beautiful bag but for whatever reason I just don't know if I'll use it. Am I sounding crazy[emoji13]



No, you don't sound crazy. Finding a bag beautiful can be different from finding a bag truly wearable for you.  Give it a couple more tries and if you switch to another bag, you need to give it up.  Unless you can write-off the cost of an Antigona without blinking, it is not worth just keeping for the sake of keeping it.  It will hurt but I try to live by "use it or lose it".


----------



## dioraddict15

hrhsunshine said:


> No, you don't sound crazy. Finding a bag beautiful can be different from finding a bag truly wearable for you.  Give it a couple more tries and if you switch to another bag, you need to give it up.  Unless you can write-off the cost of an Antigona without blinking, it is not worth just keeping for the sake of keeping it.  It will hurt but I try to live by "use it or lose it".




Lol I live by that mantra too, but sometimes it's hard to let go of something that is so pretty. I hear you though, I need to be ruthless as maybe later on I won't get back near to what I paid. I just don't want to make a loss on it (which I will on evilbay) and regret selling it. Thank you, I appreciate your great advice though.


----------



## hrhsunshine

dioraddict15 said:


> Lol I live by that mantra too, but sometimes it's hard to let go of something that is so pretty. I hear you though, I need to be ruthless as maybe later on I won't get back near to what I paid. I just don't want to make a loss on it (which I will on evilbay) and regret selling it. Thank you, I appreciate your great advice though.



Totally understand. You gotta sort out both your emotions and decide on what is practical. No, you don't want to lose more than you have to on reselling but then you want to give it enough time so you are sure you are making the right decision.  The agony of a bag addiction.  We have been there!


----------



## Ursula78

hrhsunshine said:


> Sometimes a pre-owned item will be the same as retail or even higher than retail if the item is seen as very desirable and rare.




Thank you so much for answering my question [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## missmoimoi

Was it you?
Oakridge Mall today
Approximately 1:00 pm
Tall blond
Med powder pink grainy goat Antigona [emoji7]


----------



## Bagproud

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi ladies, I have the small smooth leather Antigona bag which I've never used. I wanted it for so long and was so happy to get it, but find it a bit heavy when I've tried it with my things inside several times and then changed to whatever other bag. Should I sell it or will I regret it? It's such a beautiful bag but for whatever reason I just don't know if I'll use it. Am I sounding crazy[emoji13]



I know exactly the dilemma you are facing. My advice is to think carefully. I sold my med smooth calf for the same reason + really regret it. They keep going up in price so I can't justify re-buying. I wish I gave the bag more time. At the same time if it just sits in the cupboard it is a waste of money. It's a big decision + I am sure you will find a better bag if it is too uncomfortable. I haven't managed to find one I love to replace it as yet.


----------



## dioraddict15

Bagproud said:


> I know exactly the dilemma you are facing. My advice is to think carefully. I sold my med smooth calf for the same reason + really regret it. They keep going up in price so I can't justify re-buying. I wish I gave the bag more time. At the same time if it just sits in the cupboard it is a waste of money. It's a big decision + I am sure you will find a better bag if it is too uncomfortable. I haven't managed to find one I love to replace it as yet.




It is such a beautiful bag but right now I have decided it's not practical enough for me. I think because I love crossbody bags right now, it doesn't suit my current lifestyle. Also, it is very similar to the Celine trapeze that I have in the same colour. So, I have decided to let it go even though I think it is a really beautiful and classic bag and I may want it back in the future. I tried on a Rolex watch yesterday and fell instantly in love so unfortunately the Antigona is going to go along with several other bags, SLGs and jewellery. I hate selling my stuff because I save so long to buy it, but it's for a good cause[emoji2]


----------



## Bagproud

dioraddict15 said:


> It is such a beautiful bag but right now I have decided it's not practical enough for me. I think because I love crossbody bags right now, it doesn't suit my current lifestyle. Also, it is very similar to the Celine trapeze that I have in the same colour. So, I have decided to let it go even though I think it is a really beautiful and classic bag and I may want it back in the future. I tried on a Rolex watch yesterday and fell instantly in love so unfortunately the Antigona is going to go along with several other bags, SLGs and jewellery. I hate selling my stuff because I save so long to buy it, but it's for a good cause[emoji2]




It sounds like you made the right decision and the money will be well used. Congrats on the upcoming Rolex. The Celine Trapeze is a beautiful bag. I wish I could get over it and buy something else that I will use more often, or just buy another black Antigona. I am not a decisive person.


----------



## dioraddict15

Bagproud said:


> It sounds like you made the right decision and the money will be well used. Congrats on the upcoming Rolex. The Celine Trapeze is a beautiful bag. I wish I could get over it and buy something else that I will use more often, or just buy another black Antigona. I am not a decisive person.




Thank you. It's not easy when something is so expensive so good luck with your decision. The trapeze is a gorgeous bag I have to say. I have an annoying habit of obsessing over something until I get it and then I just put it into my wardrobe and onto the next obsession. I'm trying to break this habit by having less quality items and using and enjoying what I have. [emoji4]


----------



## Thellie

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls check in the references sub-forum. We have reference threads for bags but I don't believe we have any ref threads for SLGs.


So sorry for the delay in thanking you for your answer, Ill look further.


----------



## mmmilkman

I just want to say I love our sub-forum a lot. Everyone here is just nice. 

 I recently shared my thoughts in the Celine group about MK copying the Luggage bag and there were some members who gave SO MUCH ATTITUDE! I just really had to stop myself from messaging because even if you stay neutral, those few would still just attack you.


----------



## Rina337

mmmilkman said:


> I just want to say I love our sub-forum a lot. Everyone here is just nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently shared my thoughts in the Celine group about MK copying the Luggage bag and there were some members who gave SO MUCH ATTITUDE! I just really had to stop myself from messaging because even if you stay neutral, those few would still just attack you.




Sometimes I think it's difficult to convey the personality in a sentence. Which makes it easier to misunderstand the context of a comment. But i agree, givenchy section is rather lovely.


----------



## Bagproud

dioraddict15 said:


> Thank you. It's not easy when something is so expensive so good luck with your decision. The trapeze is a gorgeous bag I have to say. I have an annoying habit of obsessing over something until I get it and then I just put it into my wardrobe and onto the next obsession. I'm trying to break this habit by having less quality items and using and enjoying what I have. [emoji4]



That sounds like we have the same habit. I often think my Lux items are too precious to use which is ridiculous. I have been trying to consolidate + go for style plus comfort these days. It is so hard to give up beautiful things if they are not suitable,  but such a waste of money to just look at them.


----------



## Rina337

Bagproud said:


> That sounds like we have the same habit. I often think my Lux items are too precious to use which is ridiculous. I have been trying to consolidate + go for style plus comfort these days. It is so hard to give up beautiful things if they are not suitable,  but such a waste of money to just look at them.




If it makes you feel better, some people spend hundreds of thousands or millions on a piece of art... So really your habit isn't too bad teehee


----------



## dioraddict15

Bagproud said:


> That sounds like we have the same habit. I often think my Lux items are too precious to use which is ridiculous. I have been trying to consolidate + go for style plus comfort these days. It is so hard to give up beautiful things if they are not suitable,  but such a waste of money to just look at them.




I became a stay at home mum last year and since then I find I only use my bags for going out in the evening which is getting more and more rare nowadays. I'm thinking long and hard about buying less but using more. I believe things that we pay so much for ought to be enjoyed, not simply collected.


----------



## UpUpnAway

dioraddict15 said:


> I became a stay at home mum last year and since then I find I only use my bags for going out in the evening which is getting more and more rare nowadays. I'm thinking long and hard about buying less but using more. I believe things that we pay so much for ought to be enjoyed, not simply collected.



This is me. I have young children and I also work. I don't get out in the evenings as much as I used to. And if I'm going to spend a lot of money on something, it just has to be something I will get to regularly use and love. Hence, my recent purchase (coming tonight, supposedly!) of a large black goatskin pandora. I can see it becoming a totally workhorse bag for me between kids, work, and travel.


----------



## dioraddict15

UpUpnAway said:


> This is me. I have young children and I also work. I don't get out in the evenings as much as I used to. And if I'm going to spend a lot of money on something, it just has to be something I will get to regularly use and love. Hence, my recent purchase (coming tonight, supposedly!) of a large black goatskin pandora. I can see it becoming a totally workhorse bag for me between kids, work, and travel.




Omg I love the pandora and it has been on my list for ages, but in the medium size. I tried on the medium animation hardware pandora and it was gorgeous, but I need to think about it for a while. Sooo excited for you. Would love to see it if you are able to post a photo here. [emoji2]


----------



## Bagproud

dioraddict15 said:


> I became a stay at home mum last year and since then I find I only use my bags for going out in the evening which is getting more and more rare nowadays. I'm thinking long and hard about buying less but using more. I believe things that we pay so much for ought to be enjoyed, not simply collected.



I am a Mum who only works part time and I do go out but not enough to rotate my lovely Bags and jewellery. It sounds like you have turned your habit around and have a very sensible approach. I think I will try follow your way of thinking and make sensible decisions about stick to them. I forget I just can't parade as many bags anymore + grab the most comfortable ones while other beauties sit in the cupboard. I have been much better and cut back lately. I now need to sell a few that are no more than pretty ornaments. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Bagproud

UpUpnAway said:


> This is me. I have young children and I also work. I don't get out in the evenings as much as I used to. And if I'm going to spend a lot of money on something, it just has to be something I will get to regularly use and love. Hence, my recent purchase (coming tonight, supposedly!) of a large black goatskin pandora. I can see it becoming a totally workhorse bag for me between kids, work, and travel.


I am a Mum too and have the medium pandora. I love it as it is so comfortable and versatile. It can be worn three ways and has a really modern look. I am so happy that I tried it as I was not impressed with it on the shelf, but really like the look once you put it on.


----------



## missmoimoi

Hall of Shame item today [emoji43][emoji15]


----------



## Bagproud

Rina337 said:


> If it makes you feel better, some people spend hundreds of thousands or millions on a piece of art... So really your habit isn't too bad teehee



Thanks for the support. I don't know why I love bags so much, or how it started. I really do feel that some of them are objects of beauty to be admired. The designers are like artists when they create so they are not that far removed from a gorgeous piece of art.


----------



## Wudge

missmoimoi said:


> Hall of Shame item today [emoji43][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934226
> View attachment 2934227



Mummy was Givenchy and Daddy was Celine. There may have been a rogue Valentino traveling salesman involved there somewhere too,


----------



## Rina337

Wudge said:


> Mummy was Givenchy and Daddy was Celine. There may have been a rogue Valentino traveling salesman involved there somewhere too,




 

That bag is actually quite amusing to look at.


----------



## galaxian79

Can anyone help me research how much is the Pandora wrinkle large bag(black) price in paris?


----------



## Bagproud

missmoimoi said:


> Hall of Shame item today [emoji43][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934226
> View attachment 2934227



Horrible!


----------



## buonobi

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...egoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=&VendorColorId=NzEz0

What do you girls think about this envelope clutch?

I would like to buy a small size and find this one..this one is quite versatile, perfect for evening.
But I'm afraid the metallic will be rubbed off..


----------



## Rina337

Just a little write up of my most recent experience, last week I ordered a bag from  a reputable store in Italy... two cards declined (totalling at four times) at the Verified by Visa page, both cards by different banks had this problem. Both accounts had the funds so it wasn't that. I tried paypal that also failed at the verified by visa (not personal paypal account) One bank thought it was fraudulent activity so my card was unusable til the next day when they called me. I then resorted to bank transfer.
In an email on the 17th I was told the transfer was complete and the bag would be shipped out on Thursday/ 19th. On friday/20th, because they ship 2day UPS, I emailed them about a tracking number, only to be told the bag wasn't shipped out and will be shipped on the following Monday 23rd. I got no email response yesterday so I called up the customer service today only to be told the bag still hasn't been shipped, is due to be sent to the warehouse from the store and should be shipped today. WTF. It shouldn't take that long to get an item from store to warehouse.

I am pretty annoyed for two reasons. Firstly, they have been dragging their feet and since the item I've purchased is sold out on site meaning one of two things: 1) it is possible it was sold twice, first to me but during processing bought by a customer from the store itself but they haven't bothered to refund me. 2) That this slow transfer between store to warehouse is them buying time until they get an extra bag in... The other reason I'm annoyed is that I am due to leave for a two week trip at the end of the week and the bag SHOULD have arrived. Another tpfer also bought the bag and has been enjoying hers for a few days. I told the lady on customer services that if the bag isn't shipped today I want a refund as no one will be here to get the bag after Thursday. 

In retrospect maybe the card problems was the universe telling me not to buy. I could use the money when I'm in Paris, check out the givenchy outlet... ERGH!


----------



## Bagproud

Rina337 said:


> Just a little write up of my most recent experience, last week I ordered a bag from  a reputable store in Italy... two cards declined (totalling at four times) at the Verified by Visa page, both cards by different banks had this problem. Both accounts had the funds so it wasn't that. I tried paypal that also failed at the verified by visa (not personal paypal account) One bank thought it was fraudulent activity so my card was unusable til the next day when they called me. I then resorted to bank transfer.
> In an email on the 17th I was told the transfer was complete and the bag would be shipped out on Thursday/ 19th. On friday/20th, because they ship 2day UPS, I emailed them about a tracking number, only to be told the bag wasn't shipped out and will be shipped on the following Monday 23rd. I got no email response yesterday so I called up the customer service today only to be told the bag still hasn't been shipped, is due to be sent to the warehouse from the store and should be shipped today. WTF. It shouldn't take that long to get an item from store to warehouse.
> 
> I am pretty annoyed for two reasons. Firstly, they have been dragging their feet and since the item I've purchased is sold out on site meaning one of two things: 1) it is possible it was sold twice, first to me but during processing bought by a customer from the store itself but they haven't bothered to refund me. 2) That this slow transfer between store to warehouse is them buying time until they get an extra bag in... The other reason I'm annoyed is that I am due to leave for a two week trip at the end of the week and the bag SHOULD have arrived. Another tpfer also bought the bag and has been enjoying hers for a few days. I told the lady on customer services that if the bag isn't shipped today I want a refund as no one will be here to get the bag after Thursday.
> 
> In retrospect maybe the card problems was the universe telling me not to buy. I could use the money when I'm in Paris, check out the givenchy outlet... ERGH!



You poor thing! I feel so frustrated for you. I hope they get their act together and get your bag there in time. It is amazing these days with importance of online purchases that some companies still can not do a good job.Excellent customer service should be the top priority. Good luck and I hope it all works out in time.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Rina337 said:


> I am pretty annoyed for two reasons. Firstly, they have been dragging their feet and since the item I've purchased is sold out on site meaning one of two things: 1) it is possible it was sold twice, first to me but during processing bought by a customer from the store itself but they haven't bothered to refund me. 2) That this slow transfer between store to warehouse is them buying time until they get an extra bag in... The other reason I'm annoyed is that I am due to leave for a two week trip at the end of the week and the bag SHOULD have arrived. Another tpfer also bought the bag and has been enjoying hers for a few days. I told the lady on customer services that if the bag isn't shipped today I want a refund as no one will be here to get the bag after Thursday.
> 
> In retrospect maybe the card problems was the universe telling me not to buy. I could use the money when I'm in Paris, check out the givenchy outlet... ERGH!





That is AWFUL! I'm so sorry we've had such starkly different experiences with them. I really hope it is shipped today or that you get a full refund ASAP... a clean ending is needed here. I can't believe how they're dragging their feet like this!


----------



## Rina337

Bagproud said:


> You poor thing! I feel so frustrated for you. I hope they get their act together and get your bag there in time. It is amazing these days with importance of online purchases that some companies still can not do a good job.Excellent customer service should be the top priority. Good luck and I hope it all works out in time.



Don't get me wrong I guess they are really laid back and normally I wouldn't be this impatient but as I ordered it two weeks before I left I thought it definitely would have arrived especially with 2day shipping. The CS seemed lovely and didn't sound annoyed or anything but there wasn't anything definitive in her answers like "it will be..." And I agree with you about the online business, I work for a company that ships around the world and we treat them very well and do as much as possible for them because return customers are what we like. 




UpUpnAway said:


> That is AWFUL! I'm so sorry we've had such starkly different experiences with them. I really hope it is shipped today or that you get a full refund ASAP... a clean ending is needed here. I can't believe how they're dragging their feet like this!



Sometimes orders fall off the pile... Hopefully it will be shipped today. The worst thing is as it's a bank transfer I don't think there's much consumer protection...


----------



## Rina337

Ah! They have emailed to say they are refunding me... Looks like I'll be keeping an eye out in Paris for a bag! Never mind eh!


----------



## UpUpnAway

Rina337 said:


> Ah! They have emailed to say they are refunding me... Looks like I'll be keeping an eye out in Paris for a bag! Never mind eh!



Oh, good! But still, what a tease and a headache that experience must have been. I hope you find a gem of a bag in Paris


----------



## UpUpnAway

Anyone familiar with the givenchy nightingale shopper tote? I see it's not in stores right now. What is the likelihood of it showing up again?

Here is the video video that piqued my interest in it: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QvXjmXxq9Ms

And a couple pics that showcase the tote:


----------



## buonobi

Rina337 said:


> Ah! They have emailed to say they are refunding me... Looks like I'll be keeping an eye out in Paris for a bag! Never mind eh!



Sorry to hear your experience!:cry::cry:
You will get a nice bag from Paris.. !!!
wow Givenchy outlet


----------



## Bagproud

Rina337 said:


> Ah! They have emailed to say they are refunding me... Looks like I'll be keeping an eye out in Paris for a bag! Never mind eh!




That is bad news, but maybe it will be because you need that money for the incredible bag you will find in Paris. Have a great trip and enjoy shopping for a bag in a city full of beautiful bags.


----------



## sopink

Hello! Does anyone know if you get a Givenchy paper bag when you buy at Selfridges?


----------



## dpotter16

Hi, I just ordered an antigona shiny black leather with light gold hardware. I believe it was from 2014.  The underside of the zipper on mine says Givenchy instead of raccagni. Does that mean it's not authentic? I purchased it from TheClutcher.com.


----------



## dpotter16

dpotter16 said:


> Hi, I just ordered an antigona shiny black leather with light gold hardware. I believe it was from 2014.  The underside of the zipper on mine says Givenchy instead of raccagni. Does that mean it's not authentic? I purchased it from TheClutcher.com.


  Nevermind I got it authenticated!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Has anyone heard of the online store Italist.com ? Thanks


----------



## Sherjohn

Hihi does anyone know how much is the antigona small in goat skin costs in Paris? Tks!


----------



## Rina337

I think it was 1150 for a small goat. We went to the the givenchy near champs élysées...


----------



## Ann85

Hello everyone! Long time lurker here but had to post regarding my new antigona in grained calfskin. i just noticed chipping on the handles. I can't do a return as i had a friend buy it for me in europe. Anyone has problems with handles chipping? I have it in lilac.similar to khloe's.. Hope you guys could help..


----------



## missmoimoi

Oil blue is not Teal blue...sigh, both are gorgeous


----------



## missmoimoi

I want this but it's so darn expensive [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## sparks1007

missmoimoi said:


> Oil blue is not Teal blue...sigh, both are gorgeous
> View attachment 2962060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOoTE]
> 
> Oil blue is stunning. I just bought a medium. I can't capture the incredible colour though which makes me sad.


----------



## Rina337

missmoimoi said:


> I want this but it's so darn expensive [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962068




Such a beautiful print though! Ergh! I need to lock up all my cards.


----------



## missmoimoi

sparks1007 said:


> missmoimoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oil blue is not Teal blue...sigh, both are gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 2962060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOoTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Oil blue is stunning. I just bought a medium. I can't capture the incredible colour though which makes me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I can't capture the real gorgeous colour of either one [emoji7]
Click to expand...


----------



## jld0209

Hi all,  I have an opportunity to buy Medium Antigona Calf (shiny) for 1,800.  She apparently never used it, and she will send me the tags/authenticity/dustbag.  Go for it?


I do have $175 gc towards Barneys, and it will still be $200 more.


I have been eyeing this bag for quite a while and even had 2 purchases that I've actually bought, but the sellers have pulled away - probably for more $.  


TIA


----------



## jld0209

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi ladies, I have the small smooth leather Antigona bag which I've never used. I wanted it for so long and was so happy to get it, but find it a bit heavy when I've tried it with my things inside several times and then changed to whatever other bag. Should I sell it or will I regret it? It's such a beautiful bag but for whatever reason I just don't know if I'll use it. Am I sounding crazy[emoji13]


 


Hi! I've been wanting the same exact bag.  Would you PM me if you're interested in selling?  TY!


----------



## Kdiane

Hi! Just wanted I find out if theclutcher.com sells authentic antigonas? How did your authentication go? Good?


----------



## Kdiane

dpotter16 said:


> Nevermind I got it authenticated!



Hi! Just wanted I find out if theclutcher.com sells authentic antigonas? How did your authentication go? Good?


----------



## xalvanor

can anyone help with antigona care advice?? My bag smells of smoke from a previous owner and so I looked around some sites and a few suggested putting small pouches of coffee inside it, supposedly that takes away the smell. I did this but now she just smells like coffee and cigarettes instead! 

Does anyone know if there is any way of helping the leather 'air out' as it were?

On a completely separate note, I have been eyeing the Givenchy black magnolia print pouch, anyone here that owns it and has any feedback?


----------



## dangerouscurves

xalvanor said:


> can anyone help with antigona care advice?? My bag smells of smoke from a previous owner and so I looked around some sites and a few suggested putting small pouches of coffee inside it, supposedly that takes away the smell. I did this but now she just smells like coffee and cigarettes instead!
> 
> Does anyone know if there is any way of helping the leather 'air out' as it were?
> 
> On a completely separate note, I have been eyeing the Givenchy black magnolia print pouch, anyone here that owns it and has any feedback?




Put cat litter in a sack and put the bag in it to. But don't close the sack. Leave it for two days. I hope it helps.


----------



## xalvanor

dangerouscurves said:


> Put cat litter in a sack and put the bag in it to. But don't close the sack. Leave it for two days. I hope it helps.



Thank you! I will give this a try! I guess it makes sense that the cat litter would absorb smells?


----------



## dangerouscurves

xalvanor said:


> Thank you! I will give this a try! I guess it makes sense that the cat litter would absorb smells?




I did it once. It worked [emoji4]. Good luck!!!!


----------



## dioraddict15

jld0209 said:


> Hi! I've been wanting the same exact bag.  Would you PM me if you're interested in selling?  TY!




Hi, you're not allowed to buy or sell here as far as I know and I was going to PM you but your settings don't allow PMs.


----------



## delissha

Tempted to buy Antigona in Italist, can someone advice? Ty


----------



## Wudge

There's a thread in the shopping forum about Italist:
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/has-anyone-shopped-at-italist-888585.html
I haven't tried them myself so I can't advise but this may help.
Let us know how you get on if you decide to shop there.


----------



## Ilma

Hi all!

i've been drooling over the Antigona Rottweiler and Bambi totes for some time now, but can't decide between small or medium. By any chanse, does someone have comparison photos of them? Or are the sizes similar with Louis Vuitton Neverfulls? I don't have them either, but I think there are comparisons between them more than between the Antigona totes. 

And does anyone have the Rottweiler tote? I'd like to see action pics of it, to see if the print is as pretty in reality as it is in sellers websites. If I decide to buy it, I need to order it online and I'm so nervous  It'd be my first designer bag!


----------



## Nuke

Hi All! Just joined a few days ago and I have my eye on a few Givenchy bags, so I thought I would post in this thread to say hi to all of you here  I currently have a black medium Pandora on the way to me. It is my first designer purchase! Also on my list are a Nightingale and an Antigona - I just have to find them in the precise edition that speaks to me. I tend to be partial to larger bags in darker colors with some interesting detailing (studs, croc/snakeskin embossed, etc).

I don't know much at all about bags but I do now that I'm getting to a point where I'd like to invest in some staples for my wardrobe. I've been having a good time looking through the threads, seeing everyone's photos, and reading everyone thoughts on these bags.


----------



## randr21

Nuke said:


> Hi All! Just joined a few days ago and I have my eye on a few Givenchy bags, so I thought I would post in this thread to say hi to all of you here  I currently have a black medium Pandora on the way to me. It is my first designer purchase! Also on my list are a Nightingale and an Antigona - I just have to find them in the precise edition that speaks to me. I tend to be partial to larger bags in darker colors with some interesting detailing (studs, croc/snakeskin embossed, etc).
> 
> I don't know much at all about bags but I do now that I'm getting to a point where I'd like to invest in some staples for my wardrobe. I've been having a good time looking through the threads, seeing everyone's photos, and reading everyone thoughts on these bags.



Welcome, sounds like we have similar tastes. You'll love your black panda. Enjoy collecting your ant and gale..


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Are the new Antigona bags now made with detachable shoulder strap?


----------



## Rina337

tua said:


> Are the new Antigona bags now made with detachable shoulder strap?




A lot of the new mini antigonas are adjustable on both sides, so would be detachable. Waaaaaaah bought mine a few months early.


----------



## devik

Ilma said:


> Hi all!
> 
> i've been drooling over the Antigona Rottweiler and Bambi totes for some time now, but can't decide between small or medium. By any chanse, does someone have comparison photos of them? Or are the sizes similar with Louis Vuitton Neverfulls? I don't have them either, but I think there are comparisons between them more than between the Antigona totes.
> 
> And does anyone have the Rottweiler tote? I'd like to see action pics of it, to see if the print is as pretty in reality as it is in sellers websites. If I decide to buy it, I need to order it online and I'm so nervous  It'd be my first designer bag!





Nuke said:


> Hi All! Just joined a few days ago and I have my eye on a few Givenchy bags, so I thought I would post in this thread to say hi to all of you here  I currently have a black medium Pandora on the way to me. It is my first designer purchase! Also on my list are a Nightingale and an Antigona - I just have to find them in the precise edition that speaks to me. I tend to be partial to larger bags in darker colors with some interesting detailing (studs, croc/snakeskin embossed, etc).
> 
> I don't know much at all about bags but I do now that I'm getting to a point where I'd like to invest in some staples for my wardrobe. I've been having a good time looking through the threads, seeing everyone's photos, and reading everyone thoughts on these bags.



Welcome to both of you, to Purse Forum and Givenchy and all the designer bags! Just be warned, this is a dangerous place!! 

Ilma, you might try the "celebrities with givenchy" thread, I don't recall offhand but maybe there's been some of the Rottie bags there?  

Here's a few random pics I found...








*Try Pinterest and Instagram too!*
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/159455643029014400/


----------



## Tickledbyink

Hi everyone. Quite new here. Anyway, I'm crushing on the medium Pandora. Could anybody tell me how durable it is for travelling? I usually take my longchamp with me since it's pretty much low maintenance but I'm going on a cruise and I want to take a nicer bag this time,


----------



## devik

Tickledbyink said:


> Hi everyone. Quite new here. Anyway, I'm crushing on the medium Pandora. Could anybody tell me how durable it is for travelling? I usually take my longchamp with me since it's pretty much low maintenance but I'm going on a cruise and I want to take a nicer bag this time,



Hey Tickledbyink - welcome to tPF, and the Givenchy forum!  I've seen quite a few people around here say how great the Pandora is for traveling - it recently came up in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/antigona-or-nightingale-902367.html

And here's another one from two years back:

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/suggestions-for-a-travel-bag-808679.html

Maybe those can help? 

Looking forward to seeing you around here - and have fun on the cruise!!


----------



## Ilma

Devik, thanks for the photos! I found out there is a shop near me where they sell Givenchy bags (and, oh boy, Celine bags). I might go and have a look and hope they have it in few sizes  so I can compare and try to decide if I should have it or not


----------



## devik

Does anyone know the relationship between Givenchy and Net-a-Porter (the companies)? On givenchy.com there's a link to the e-store which features an iPhone app developed by NAP:

http://www.givenchy.com/en/givenchy-stores

I guess I'm confused.


----------



## jukilove

Any thoughts on the new "grey blue" Antigona? Wish it was around when I bought my black one!


----------



## sparks1007

Love that Rottweiler tote. So tempted to get that when I'm in Europe this summer.


----------



## Daphne chong

Hi ladies, i just joined yesterday. I just got myself a mini antigona bag goatskin leather in fuchsia.  However, I accidentally spilled a drop of water on the bag. It eventually dried off but left a mark on the bag. I thought the bag is durable and not prone to water spots. Anything can remove the mark? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am quite disappointed with the quality of the bag.


----------



## Rina337

Daphne chong said:


> Hi ladies, i just joined yesterday. I just got myself a mini antigona bag goatskin leather in fuchsia.  However, I accidentally spilled a drop of water on the bag. It eventually dried off but left a mark on the bag. I thought the bag is durable and not prone to water spots. Anything can remove the mark? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am quite disappointed with the quality of the bag.




Congratulations on your givenchy, that's quite sad that you have experience water staining, others on the forum do suggest using a leather protector before using. As all my bags are black they haven't shown up. It's known for the rain where I live. I'm not sure what you can do to lessen or remove the mark though. Hopefully another tpfer can help you with that.


----------



## Daphne chong

Rina337 said:


> Congratulations on your givenchy, that's quite sad that you have experience water staining, others on the forum do suggest using a leather protector before using. As all my bags are black they haven't shown up. It's known for the rain where I live. I'm not sure what you can do to lessen or remove the mark though. Hopefully another tpfer can help you with that.


Thanks for your recommendation!  Other than the mark, i really love the bag!


----------



## Tickledbyink

Hi devik! Thanks for the link. Took home this baby with me. couldn't take the smile off my face. Love how soft the leather is.


----------



## samale

Hello everyone,

The strap on my Givenchy Antigona (medium) has just broken (it isn't completely off but the tear in the leather is significant) ! I am really sad and chocked as I bought it in January of this year (on Net a porter) and have not put bricks or anything in it.

I wanted to know if anyone has already experienced this ? And do you know if NAP or Givenchy can repair the strap or replace it ?

Thank you so much for your answers !

PS: I apologize if this is the wrong thread and please let me know if there is a more appropriate one for these type of questions, I'm still pretty new to PF


----------



## lvpradalove

Hi Guys, does the black antigona with gold hardware in goat skin leather goes on sale? i'm thinking of buying this, but if it goes on sale, i'd rather wait for the sale


----------



## devik

An SA for a different designer told me once that the staples of a brand's line never go on sale since there's always demand for them. It's the seasonal/edgy/eclectic pieces that are price-reduced.


----------



## Rina337

samale said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> The strap on my Givenchy Antigona (medium) has just broken (it isn't completely off but the tear in the leather is significant) ! I am really sad and chocked as I bought it in January of this year (on Net a porter) and have not put bricks or anything in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone has already experienced this ? And do you know if NAP or Givenchy can repair the strap or replace it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your answers !
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I apologize if this is the wrong thread and please let me know if there is a more appropriate one for these type of questions, I'm still pretty new to PF




I suggest you email Givenchy directly, include the nap receipt, photos of the entire bag and then some close ups. Staff should respond quite promptly. And the workshop should be open again if it needs a new strap. I hope givenchy is able to help you.


----------



## Rina337

lvpradalove said:


> Hi Guys, does the black antigona with gold hardware in goat skin leather goes on sale? i'm thinking of buying this, but if it goes on sale, i'd rather wait for the sale







devik said:


> An SA for a different designer told me once that the staples of a brand's line never go on sale since there's always demand for them. It's the seasonal/edgy/eclectic pieces that are price-reduced.




I agree with Devik, I've only ever seen  seasonal colours been drastically reduced in price. That beig said, I did get my small panda in Jan when there was a discount code in operation, without restrictions on products...


----------



## samale

Rina337 said:


> I suggest you email Givenchy directly, include the nap receipt, photos of the entire bag and then some close ups. Staff should respond quite promptly. And the workshop should be open again if it needs a new strap. I hope givenchy is able to help you.



Thanks for your advice !


----------



## lvpradalove

devik said:


> An SA for a different designer told me once that the staples of a brand's line never go on sale since there's always demand for them. It's the seasonal/edgy/eclectic pieces that are price-reduced.




thanks for responding. i really like this bag, but if it goes on sale, id rather wait


----------



## MParty

Hello All!!  I've been lurking on the site and lusting after may gorgeous bags for quite awhile.  Using the forum, I've looked at may recommended purchase sites.

I took the plunge recently and purchased a GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE STUDDED LEATHER BAG from Luisaviaroma at what I believed to be a very good price (50% off).

After receiving my bag, I noticed the hardware was chipped on one (right) side.  It's not horrible, but the bag is also not a cheap bag.  A bit disappointing for me since this is my first purchase of a bag of this caliber.

The photos attached are 3 of the 5 I sent the company.  Their reply was that they can't see the defect in the photos and that I could return the bag if I choose to.

*What would you do? * Oh, yes -- I'm petite and this bag is bigger than I anticipated, but still nice.

**Hind-side, I should've did a better job of highlighting the chip on the hardware.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Tickledbyink said:


> Hi devik! Thanks for the link. Took home this baby with me. couldn't take the smile off my face. Love how soft the leather is.


cool


----------



## sparks1007

MParty said:


> Hello All!!  I've been lurking on the site and lusting after may gorgeous bags for quite awhile.  Using the forum, I've looked at may recommended purchase sites.
> 
> I took the plunge recently and purchased a GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE STUDDED LEATHER BAG from Luisaviaroma at what I believed to be a very good price (50% off).
> 
> After receiving my bag, I noticed the hardware was chipped on one (right) side.  It's not horrible, but the bag is also not a cheap bag.  A bit disappointing for me since this is my first purchase of a bag of this caliber.
> 
> The photos attached are 3 of the 5 I sent the company.  Their reply was that they can't see the defect in the photos and that I could return the bag if I choose to.
> 
> *What would you do? * Oh, yes -- I'm petite and this bag is bigger than I anticipated, but still nice.
> 
> **Hind-side, I should've did a better job of highlighting the chip on the hardware.



Congratulations. I love this iteration of the Nightingale. I'm sorry you're not happy but I don't see the chip either. Do you mean what looks like a little brown area? To me it looks like a reflection but is that the chip you mean?


----------



## devik

MParty said:


> Hello All!!  I've been lurking on the site and lusting after may gorgeous bags for quite awhile.  Using the forum, I've looked at may recommended purchase sites.
> 
> I took the plunge recently and purchased a GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE STUDDED LEATHER BAG from Luisaviaroma at what I believed to be a very good price (50% off).
> 
> After receiving my bag, I noticed the hardware was chipped on one (right) side.  It's not horrible, but the bag is also not a cheap bag.  A bit disappointing for me since this is my first purchase of a bag of this caliber.
> 
> The photos attached are 3 of the 5 I sent the company.  Their reply was that they can't see the defect in the photos and that I could return the bag if I choose to.
> 
> *What would you do? * Oh, yes -- I'm petite and this bag is bigger than I anticipated, but still nice.
> 
> **Hind-side, I should've did a better job of highlighting the chip on the hardware.



My personal approach is if I buy *any* designer item new, then I'm paying a lot, and if I don't absolutely love it - or if I find some flaw - then it's going back. I would return it if you're not completely 100% ecstatic with it.


----------



## MParty

Thank you for the replies.  Yes, I usually take the same approach Devik, but the thought of being stuck with a store credit from Italy is what's giving me great hesitation about returning it.

Thank you sparks1007.  I've been wanting a Givenchy for quite awhile and had been eyeing the Antigona, but then saw this deal on the Nightingale and pulled the trigger.

As I mentioned the chip it's something that stands out.  Yes, it looks kind of iridescent / brown in the photos, not really standing out a great deal.  BUT it is a defect on what's supposed to be a new purchase...:town:

Again, thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Nuke

Hi guys! Just came here to mope a bit, as I missed out on the Farfetched sale for the Magnolia print medium Pandora... :cry: The discount was about 40% off so I'm really kicking myself for not realing the sale ended at midnight GST and not EST. I got distracted by family and was literally a half hour late.

I want it enough that I'm considering buying it at full price. I think I should probably be patient and wait for it to go on sale again, but I'm actually afraid it'll go out of stock everywhere before it has that chance. What do you guys think? Do the seasonal prints go out of stock that quickly? (Or, actually, I do assume it's seasonal but perhaps it's not...?)


----------



## Nuke

MParty said:


> Hello All!!  I've been lurking on the site and lusting after may gorgeous bags for quite awhile.  Using the forum, I've looked at may recommended purchase sites.
> 
> I took the plunge recently and purchased a GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE STUDDED LEATHER BAG from Luisaviaroma at what I believed to be a very good price (50% off).
> 
> After receiving my bag, I noticed the hardware was chipped on one (right) side.  It's not horrible, but the bag is also not a cheap bag.  A bit disappointing for me since this is my first purchase of a bag of this caliber.
> 
> The photos attached are 3 of the 5 I sent the company.  Their reply was that they can't see the defect in the photos and that I could return the bag if I choose to.
> 
> *What would you do? * Oh, yes -- I'm petite and this bag is bigger than I anticipated, but still nice.
> 
> **Hind-side, I should've did a better job of highlighting the chip on the hardware.


Hi! Oh wow, I'm amused to see where that bag ended up as I'd also been eyeing it during the sale! So sorry to hear you aren't totally satisfied with it. By the chip, do you mean the big v-like indentation...? Because I do believe that is part of the hardware.


----------



## Rina337

Is it on the hardware attaching the strap to the bag? I don't think that suchlike a deep chip would be placed on a weight bearing part of the bag. If it was me, I would take a few extra photos that show it better and email Givenchy directly, include a full view to show the bag, the receipt and closer shots. They will be able to tell you whether it's intended or intact a defect.


----------



## randr21

Nuke said:


> Hi guys! Just came here to mope a bit, as I missed out on the Farfetched sale for the Magnolia print medium Pandora... :cry: The discount was about 40% off so I'm really kicking myself for not realing the sale ended at midnight GST and not EST. I got distracted by family and was literally a half hour late.
> 
> I want it enough that I'm considering buying it at full price. I think I should probably be patient and wait for it to go on sale again, but I'm actually afraid it'll go out of stock everywhere before it has that chance. What do you guys think? Do the seasonal prints go out of stock that quickly? (Or, actually, I do assume it's seasonal but perhaps it's not...?)



I think the magnolia print would be popular, since it's quite nice.  I also havent seen it carried by many stores.


----------



## devik

Nuke said:


> Hi guys! Just came here to mope a bit, as I missed out on the Farfetched sale for the Magnolia print medium Pandora... :cry: The discount was about 40% off so I'm really kicking myself for not realing the sale ended at midnight GST and not EST. I got distracted by family and was literally a half hour late.
> 
> I want it enough that I'm considering buying it at full price. I think I should probably be patient and wait for it to go on sale again, but I'm actually afraid it'll go out of stock everywhere before it has that chance. What do you guys think? Do the seasonal prints go out of stock that quickly? (Or, actually, I do assume it's seasonal but perhaps it's not...?)



+1 to randr's comments, and also I do believe that the current Magnolia is seasonal - Givenchy tends to release new flower prints every year. The 2013 version, for example, had flowers that were much pinker, and then there was the rose-camo print in 2014. You can also still find the baby's breath one. 

The current print was featured on Purse Blog as Resort 2015: 

http://www.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-introduces-magnolia-print-floral-bags-resort-2015/3

These should be available on the secondary market but just be aware that the longer the print is out, the more likely it's going to get put on copies. There was a baby's breath wallet that someone asked for authentication on recently and hrhsunshine said it was fake.


----------



## MParty

Rina337 said:


> Is it on the hardware attaching the strap to the bag? I don't think that suchlike a deep chip would be placed on a weight bearing part of the bag. If it was me, I would take a few extra photos that show it better and email Givenchy directly, include a full view to show the bag, the receipt and closer shots. They will be able to tell you whether it's intended or intact a defect.


Thank you for the feedback.  I believe this is what I'll do (take better photos & contact Givenchy).  It is indeed a chip in the metal as it feels rough only in that area and it's not on the other side (left) of the strap.  Yes, it is on the hardware attaching the strap to the bag. It is not the v in the hardware that I'm talking about.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone. I'm considering to buy Givenchy Pandora but not sure which size to get. A mini or small. There's totally no designer store (only 1 non premium - Coach) in my place so I really need help from Givenchy fans here. 

I would really appreciate if anyone with the 2 sizes can show pictures for me to compare. And perhaps a short review as well. I can't find the Mini n small comparison in YouTube. TIA [emoji3]


----------



## samale

Rina337 said:


> I suggest you email Givenchy directly, include the nap receipt, photos of the entire bag and then some close ups. Staff should respond quite promptly. And the workshop should be open again if it needs a new strap. I hope givenchy is able to help you.





Hi ! Just a quick follow up on the broken strap of my Givenchy Antigona.

I called Givenchy and NAP to see what could be done. 

NAP isn't sure yet but told me to send them the bag (I think it would be a bit odd to send it before they are sure they can and will fix or repair the strap, though).

Givenchy told me that if I am in Paris (I live 3 hours away..) I can bring them the bag with the NAP receipt and they will send it back to the factory in Italy to get it fixed and that takes 3 weeks or so. They said they could send it back to me if I am not in Paris when it arrives.

I am thinking if I send it to NAP, they will basically do the same, through Givenchy.

I am still going to think about it, I don't like the idea of sending it out like that and not knowing what will happen to it or when I'll see it again...


----------



## devik

samale said:


> Hi ! Just a quick follow up on the broken strap of my Givenchy Antigona.
> 
> I called Givenchy and NAP to see what could be done.
> 
> NAP isn't sure yet but told me to send them the bag (I think it would be a bit odd to send it before they are sure they can and will fix or repair the strap, though).
> 
> Givenchy told me that if I am in Paris (I live 3 hours away..) I can bring them the bag with the NAP receipt and they will send it back to the factory in Italy to get it fixed and that takes 3 weeks or so. They said they could send it back to me if I am not in Paris when it arrives.
> 
> I am thinking if I send it to NAP, they will basically do the same, through Givenchy.
> 
> I am still going to think about it, I don't like the idea of sending it out like that and not knowing what will happen to it or when I'll see it again...



This is what most brands would do - and yeah, it sucks to be without the bag for awhile! Generally repairs like that take time though. Three weeks doesn't sound so bad, really. How else would you get it fixed? Even a local repair person would take nearly as long where I live, and obviously doing it with Givenchy is much preferred. Keep us posted and can't wait to hear how it goes for you!


----------



## devik

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone. I'm considering to buy Givenchy Pandora but not sure which size to get. A mini or small. There's totally no designer store (only 1 non premium - Coach) in my place so I really need help from Givenchy fans here.
> 
> I would really appreciate if anyone with the 2 sizes can show pictures for me to compare. And perhaps a short review as well. I can't find the Mini n small comparison in YouTube. TIA [emoji3]



Hey there - you can see the Givenchy Reference thread on Pandora for quite a few mod shots:

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy...erence-givenchy-pandora-pics-only-842978.html

There's also a dedicated Pandora thread - try posting there perhaps? I think more Pandora peeps might see it there. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-pandora-632214.html


----------



## Helloyou2

Hi everyone!

Not sure if this is the right thread to post, but I'll give it a try  (Just remove it if it doesn't relate to the thread)

Is this a normal thing to happen to a Givenchy dust bag? (See attachments)

Thanks!


----------



## BLee19x

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone knows of the medium Bambi tote has been discontinued in the UK at all? I just can't find it anywhere. Only the large x


----------



## randr21

Helloyou2 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Not sure if this is the right thread to post, but I'll give it a try  (Just remove it if it doesn't relate to the thread)
> 
> Is this a normal thing to happen to a Givenchy dust bag? (See attachments)
> 
> Thanks!



Never happened to any of mine. Maybe it's the humidity?


----------



## Helloyou2

randr21 said:


> Never happened to any of mine. Maybe it's the humidity?


Thank you for your reply! 
It might just be, but I'm a bit worried the dust bag might be fake. Just bought a used Givenchy obsedia, but the bag I believe is real.


----------



## allthatjoy

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone. I'm considering to buy Givenchy Pandora but not sure which size to get. A mini or small. There's totally no designer store (only 1 non premium - Coach) in my place so I really need help from Givenchy fans here.
> 
> I would really appreciate if anyone with the 2 sizes can show pictures for me to compare. And perhaps a short review as well. I can't find the Mini n small comparison in YouTube. TIA [emoji3]


I purchased the mini two weeks ago in smooth leather and almost instantly had buyer's regret thinking i should've bought the small so i could carry more things. after using the mini, i realized that it was a great bag. using the mini meant carrying daily necessities and not lugging around a lot of things i don't even need. this is a great weekend / shopping bag. i highly recommend this for petite frames too! (i'm 5'3'')


----------



## ayumiken

DisCo said:


> Yey!!! We finally have our Givenchy forum!!!!
> 
> Thanks Vlad!!!


Its a great surprise to see our very own Givenchy forum  for the effort


----------



## devik

Helloyou2 said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> It might just be, but I'm a bit worried the dust bag might be fake. Just bought a used Givenchy obsedia, but the bag I believe is real.



Obsedia isn't a bag that's commonly faked (yet?) and IMO, fake G dustbags are fairly easy to spot. It's impossible to say off that one picture you posted but that looks like a real dustbag to me. 

As a side comment, EBay very recently changed their policy on dustbags, people can now sell them separately whereas that was prohibited before. This means that it's very possible for people to get real bags with fake dustbags - and vice versa. This often happens from well-meaning sellers who are trying to add value to the bag they're selling by including a dustbag, and so they buy one from ebay without knowing one way or another if it's real or not. Sometimes though, a seller will knowingly bundle a real dustbag with a fake bag in an effort to fool people about authenticity. Dustbags are never a method of authenticating a purse though.

I know you didn't ask all that, HelloYou2, but I can never resist an opportunity to blab about this stuff!


----------



## devik

allthatjoy said:


> I purchased the mini two weeks ago in smooth leather and almost instantly had buyer's regret thinking i should've bought the small so i could carry more things. after using the mini, i realized that it was a great bag. using the mini meant carrying daily necessities and not lugging around a lot of things i don't even need. this is a great weekend / shopping bag. i highly recommend this for petite frames too! (i'm 5'3'')



Hey allthatjoy - welcome to Purse Forum!  Thanks for sharing your experience with the mini Pandora. Sounds like this bag is perfect for you! 

casseyelsie, any idea which you're going to get yet?


----------



## Helloyou2

devik said:


> Obsedia isn't a bag that's commonly faked (yet?) and IMO, fake G dustbags are fairly easy to spot. It's impossible to say off that one picture you posted but that looks like a real dustbag to me.
> 
> As a side comment, EBay very recently changed their policy on dustbags, people can now sell them separately whereas that was prohibited before. This means that it's very possible for people to get real bags with fake dustbags - and vice versa. This often happens from well-meaning sellers who are trying to add value to the bag they're selling by including a dustbag, and so they buy one from ebay without knowing one way or another if it's real or not. Sometimes though, a seller will knowingly bundle a real dustbag with a fake bag in an effort to fool people about authenticity. Dustbags are never a method of authenticating a purse though.
> 
> I know you didn't ask all that, HelloYou2, but I can never resist an opportunity to blab about this stuff!


Thank you devik for sharing your knowledge  Good to know that the Obsedia bags aren't that commonly faked yet! 

The bag I bought does look authentic to me, but the dust bag could probably be fake since the Givenchy logo doesn't seem too sharp. But as you pointed out, the dust bag doesn't necessarily decide wether the bag itself is authentic or not  

By the way, I love reading "blab" about that stuff though!


----------



## devik

I totally cannot justify this right now but this bag is so tempting!!

Calfhair cow print Antigona.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Givenchy-Medium-Calf-Hair-Cow-Print-Antigona-Bag-/281717817183?

*swoon*


----------



## amoureyes

Does anyone know if the original style Nightingale will be completely phased out by the new design? Please and thank you!


----------



## Helloyou2

devik said:


> I totally cannot justify this right now but this bag is so tempting!!
> 
> Calfhair cow print Antigona.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Givenchy-Medium-Calf-Hair-Cow-Print-Antigona-Bag-/281717817183?
> 
> *swoon*


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## juzzernaut

amoureyes said:


> Does anyone know if the original style Nightingale will be completely phased out by the new design? Please and thank you!




I was told by an SA at Barneys yesterday that the Givenchy rep had told her that the original Nightgale will be phased out by the new design. The new gale will have a longer, thinner strap.


----------



## casseyelsie

juzzernaut said:


> I was told by an SA at Barneys yesterday that the Givenchy rep had told her that the original Nightgale will be phased out by the new design. The new gale will have a longer, thinner strap.




Longer thinner strap would be better!  I have not purchase Nightingale because of its current thick n short leather. For design like nightingale, I prefer to use it as crossbody too.


----------



## reginatina

I've been wanting an Antigona for awhile. I had purchased a purple one and decided it wasn't the right color for me. I think I've decided on a beige/linen/nude color in medium. I'm 5'7" and a size 8 and the small looked okay, but I'm sure the medium would be perfect for my frame. I purchased a chain-strap wallet, and I love it and want to add to my Givenchy collection. I can't seem to find what I'm looking for though. They all seem to be sold out. Anyone have any Intel (I looked at the Intel thread). I do know that Nieman's is pre-selling a small nude, but really looking for a medium. I've seen a few members with their recently purchased ones and was just hoping someone can help. Wanting this for my bday in August. . Thanks for any help!


----------



## amoureyes

Can anyone help me locate a Medium Black Goatskin Nightingale on sale? Please and thanks, still choked that I missed out on the one from Barneys


----------



## badhabitat03

I would check on shopstyle.com you can sort by price or sales


----------



## randr21

reginatina said:


> I've been wanting an Antigona for awhile. I had purchased a purple one and decided it wasn't the right color for me. I think I've decided on a beige/linen/nude color in medium. I'm 5'7" and a size 8 and the small looked okay, but I'm sure the medium would be perfect for my frame. I purchased a chain-strap wallet, and I love it and want to add to my Givenchy collection. I can't seem to find what I'm looking for though. They all seem to be sold out. Anyone have any Intel (I looked at the Intel thread). I do know that Nieman's is pre-selling a small nude, but really looking for a medium. I've seen a few members with their recently purchased ones and was just hoping someone can help. Wanting this for my bday in August. . Thanks for any help!



A medium would definitely fit you better than a small.  Keep checking all the sites and with some patience, you'll find one.  Don't forget to check re-sellers as well.


----------



## randr21

amoureyes said:


> Can anyone help me locate a Medium Black Goatskin Nightingale on sale? Please and thanks, still choked that I missed out on the one from Barneys



I had posted on Tue that Short Hills neimans had one, but it might be gone now.


----------



## reginatina

randr21 said:


> A medium would definitely fit you better than a small.  Keep checking all the sites and with some patience, you'll find one.  Don't forget to check re-sellers as well.


 

Thank you!  I definitely thought a medium would fit me better.  I was hoping by some miracle Yoogi's would have one, since they have an additional 10% off.  I'll just continue to wait and stalk the board for more intel.


----------



## misscheng

reginatina said:


> Thank you!  I definitely thought a medium would fit me better.  I was hoping by some miracle Yoogi's would have one, since they have an additional 10% off.  I'll just continue to wait and stalk the board for more intel.


I just saw one on ssense on sale!


----------



## reginatina

misscheng said:


> I just saw one on ssense on sale!


 

Thanks, misscheng.  I know which one you're talking about.  It's pretty, but I like the plain handles that are all leather without that plated hardware at the base of the handles.


----------



## Storm702

Hello all! I have been stalking an Antigona for the past few days, and I'd like to know which leather you all prefer- goat or calf? I really want one!


----------



## Kyokei

Storm702 said:


> Hello all! I have been stalking an Antigona for the past few days, and I'd like to know which leather you all prefer- goat or calf? I really want one!



I have a medium black shiny calfskin Antigona and it has held up very well so far! I feel like the leather has softened a bit, but there are no scratches and it has retained its shape and looks beautiful. I wear it a lot and really love it.


----------



## Storm702

Kyokei, is the calfskin smooth or pebbled?


----------



## Kyokei

Storm702 said:


> Kyokei, is the calfskin smooth or pebbled?



Mine is smooth. I can take some pictures of it if it will help.


----------



## Storm702

That would be great!


----------



## reginatina

I posted this question in the Intel thread, as well, so I apologize in advance. Do you think there will be a 4th of July sale for Antigonas? Instead of the linen I have changed my mind to the black or this gorgeous bright red. Birthday isn't until August, but I don't want to miss out on a good sale. Also, with the new strap length (does that include the mediums?) I want to purchase a 2015.  And for those of you in the know, will the U.S. be getting the smooth black Antigona with silver hardware? I saw that Selfridges already carries it (description still says gold hardware, but picture is clearly silver and a TPFer just got hers in the small with a longer strap and the shw), but the U.S. stores still show the gold hardware.  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## devik

reginatina said:


> I posted this question in the Intel thread, as well, so I apologize in advance. Do you think there will be a 4th of July sale for Antigonas? Instead of the linen I have changed my mind to the black or this gorgeous bright red. Birthday isn't until August, but I don't want to miss out on a good sale. Also, with the new strap length (does that include the mediums?) I want to purchase a 2015.  And for those of you in the know, will the U.S. be getting the smooth black Antigona with silver hardware? I saw that Selfridges already carries it (description still says gold hardware, but picture is clearly silver and a TPFer just got hers in the small with a longer strap and the shw), but the U.S. stores still show the gold hardware.  Any help would be much appreciated.



I don't think there's any sort of Givenchy-wide policy about when sales will happen or what styles will be reduced. It's typically less common for standard black bags to go on sale since they are always in demand, and it's the one style that's available season after season. A red bag is more likely to be on sale but it really depends on the retailer and what they have in inventory. 

Nobody's reported any changes to strap length on mediums yet AFAIK.  

NM has the medium calf in black with silver HW in stock right now $2,295.


----------



## reginatina

devik said:


> I don't think there's any sort of Givenchy-wide policy about when sales will happen or what styles will be reduced. It's typically less common for standard black bags to go on sale since they are always in demand, and it's the one style that's available season after season. A red bag is more likely to be on sale but it really depends on the retailer and what they have in inventory.
> 
> Nobody's reported any changes to strap length on mediums yet AFAIK.
> 
> NM has the medium calf in black with silver HW in stock right now $2,295.


 

Thanks for the response!  I signed up for the 10% coupon for NM.  That will help with the tax.


----------



## ngocphan91

Hello ladies,

I think I just got the worst experience of my life when trying to order a bag on sale and I need to share it!!!! I hope it was just me and none of you would have to experience this 

Through my SA, I was able to order a Givenchy Pandora Box Bag on sale. The package was supposed to be delivered last week and somehow FedEx said my address was wrong. The funny part is my SA sent me another bag the week before that with the exact ADDRESS ???! I then called the FedEx location where the package was held, verified the address and they confirmed that the package will be delivered to me by today.

I was so excited this morning thinking I will see my new baby Givenchy today but when I tracked the package online, it's said "on vehicle for delivery" but it was nothing close to my address AT ALL since they shipped it back to the sender?!  I was so mad and decided to give FedEx a call. The lady was nice and said there's no record in our system that you verify your address so we sent it back to the sender.......

I texted my SA and let her know that because of FedEx's mistake, she will receive the bag today and will need to resend it to me...I feel so bad but then I have to say "My SA is the besttt". She then texted me later said she was able to caught the package while other SAs were trying to hide the bag. They refuse to give my SA the bag and claim that the bag is theirs now to SELL. Those SAs then try to not let my SA get her hands on other inventories that are currently in stock...My SA then reported it to upper management and she will have to discuss with them regarding the issue. I feel so bad about all of this and that my bag creates all sort of troubles to my wonderful SA  , especially when she truly wants to make her customers happy.

I was just reading yesterday about how bad some SAs at Saks are toward their customers when they purchase through emails (for those who control most of the inventories) and experienced this today make me sick how SAs would turn their back against their co-worker for that.

PS: My current SA is by far the best SA that I ever bought from and I highly recommend her. Please pm me for her contact. I truly want her to get more business to show those evil SAs that making customers happy would be on top of their list, instead of fighting over inventories when it's clearly belong to someone else.

-J


----------



## randr21

ngocphan91 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I think I just got the worst experience of my life when trying to order a bag on sale and I need to share it!!!! I hope it was just me and none of you would have to experience this
> 
> Through my SA, I was able to order a Givenchy Pandora Box Bag on sale. The package was supposed to be delivered last week and somehow FedEx said my address was wrong. The funny part is my SA sent me another bag the week before that with the exact ADDRESS ???! I then called the FedEx location where the package was held, verified the address and they confirmed that the package will be delivered to me by today.
> 
> I was so excited this morning thinking I will see my new baby Givenchy today but when I tracked the package online, it's said "on vehicle for delivery" but it was nothing close to my address AT ALL since they shipped it back to the sender?!  I was so mad and decided to give FedEx a call. The lady was nice and said there's no record in our system that you verify your address so we sent it back to the sender.......
> 
> I texted my SA and let her know that because of FedEx's mistake, she will receive the bag today and will need to resend it to me...I feel so bad but then I have to say "My SA is the besttt". She then texted me later said she was able to caught the package while other SAs were trying to hide the bag. They refuse to give my SA the bag and claim that the bag is theirs now to SELL. Those SAs then try to not let my SA get her hands on other inventories that are currently in stock...My SA then reported it to upper management and she will have to discuss with them regarding the issue. I feel so bad about all of this and that my bag creates all sort of troubles to my wonderful SA  , especially when she truly wants to make her customers happy.
> 
> I was just reading yesterday about how bad some SAs at Saks are toward their customers when they purchase through emails (for those who control most of the inventories) and experienced this today make me sick how SAs would turn their back against their co-worker for that.
> 
> PS: My current SA is by far the best SA that I ever bought from and I highly recommend her. Please pm me for her contact. I truly want her to get more business to show those evil SAs that making customers happy would be on top of their list, instead of fighting over inventories when it's clearly belong to someone else.
> 
> -J



That's crazy.  Sounds like you do have a great sa, who goes above and beyond.  Hope you get your bag and the other sas get reprimanded.

I assume your sa is from saks?  I'd love to support a good sa.


----------



## ngocphan91

That's crazy.  Sounds like you do have a great sa, who goes above and beyond.  Hope you get your bag and the other sas get reprimanded.

I assume your sa is from saks?  I'd love to support a good sa.[/QUOTE]



Yes she's at Saks. She's still fighting to get that bag back for me... how crazy is that she is having some CL shoes on sale let me know if you're interested


----------



## k5ml3k

ngocphan91 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I think I just got the worst experience of my life when trying to order a bag on sale and I need to share it!!!! I hope it was just me and none of you would have to experience this
> 
> Through my SA, I was able to order a Givenchy Pandora Box Bag on sale. The package was supposed to be delivered last week and somehow FedEx said my address was wrong. The funny part is my SA sent me another bag the week before that with the exact ADDRESS ???! I then called the FedEx location where the package was held, verified the address and they confirmed that the package will be delivered to me by today.
> 
> I was so excited this morning thinking I will see my new baby Givenchy today but when I tracked the package online, it's said "on vehicle for delivery" but it was nothing close to my address AT ALL since they shipped it back to the sender?!  I was so mad and decided to give FedEx a call. The lady was nice and said there's no record in our system that you verify your address so we sent it back to the sender.......
> 
> I texted my SA and let her know that because of FedEx's mistake, she will receive the bag today and will need to resend it to me...I feel so bad but then I have to say "My SA is the besttt". She then texted me later said she was able to caught the package while other SAs were trying to hide the bag. They refuse to give my SA the bag and claim that the bag is theirs now to SELL. Those SAs then try to not let my SA get her hands on other inventories that are currently in stock...My SA then reported it to upper management and she will have to discuss with them regarding the issue. I feel so bad about all of this and that my bag creates all sort of troubles to my wonderful SA  , especially when she truly wants to make her customers happy.
> 
> I was just reading yesterday about how bad some SAs at Saks are toward their customers when they purchase through emails (for those who control most of the inventories) and experienced this today make me sick how SAs would turn their back against their co-worker for that.
> 
> PS: My current SA is by far the best SA that I ever bought from and I highly recommend her. Please pm me for her contact. I truly want her to get more business to show those evil SAs that making customers happy would be on top of their list, instead of fighting over inventories when it's clearly belong to someone else.
> 
> -J




That's insane! I lost my awesome SA from Barneys last year so I would be more than happy to support your SA if you could pm her info [emoji4]


----------



## ngocphan91

k5ml3k said:


> That's insane! I lost my awesome SA from Barneys last year so I would be more than happy to support your SA if you could pm her info [emoji4]




pm you


----------



## k5ml3k

ngocphan91 said:


> pm you




Thank you!


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Daphne chong said:


> Hi ladies, i just joined yesterday. I just got myself a mini antigona bag goatskin leather in fuchsia.  However, I accidentally spilled a drop of water on the bag. It eventually dried off but left a mark on the bag. I thought the bag is durable and not prone to water spots. Anything can remove the mark? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am quite disappointed with the quality of the bag.



Don't want to be rude but where did u buy ur bag from .. I spilled on mine and it dried fine


----------



## Griva

Hi Guys,
It's my birthday in two weeks and I am considering getting the Givenchy Antigonia.
I have a couple of questions for those who own it.
What leather is more durable and less prone to scratches? The smooth one or the grainy one? 
I am partial to the smooth one but feel like it will be high maintanence and also scratch easily.
Also when I did my research, the Linen shade is supposed to be a fall winter 2012 colour. Any idea if it's still available in stores in the medium size? And also does the Linen shade come in leather variants?
Please help guys!


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Griva said:


> Hi Guys,
> It's my birthday in two weeks and I am considering getting the Givenchy Antigonia.
> I have a couple of questions for those who own it.
> What leather is more durable and less prone to scratches? The smooth one or the grainy one?
> I am partial to the smooth one but feel like it will be high maintanence and also scratch easily.
> Also when I did my research, the Linen shade is supposed to be a fall winter 2012 colour. Any idea if it's still available in stores in the medium size? And also does the Linen shade come in leather variants?
> Please help guys!


Saks has the Givenchy linen one


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Also smooth leather will always scratch easier than pebbled leather I asked Givenchy Celine and saint Laurent all on rodeo drive they said the same thing


----------



## shoptilludrop4

I love the new grey that's out now that's the one I got


----------



## Griva

Hi Guys,
It's my birthday in two weeks and I am considering getting the Givenchy Antigonia.
I have a couple of questions for those who own it.
What leather is more durable and less prone to scratches? The smooth one or the grainy one? 
I am partial to the smooth one but feel like it will be high maintanence and also scratch easily.
Also when I did my research, the Linen shade is supposed to be a fall winter 2012 colour. Any idea if it's still available in stores in the medium size? And also does the Linen shade come in leather variants?
I am so torn between black and linen!
Please help guys!


----------



## casseyelsie

Griva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my birthday in two weeks and I am considering getting the Givenchy Antigonia.
> 
> I have a couple of questions for those who own it.
> 
> What leather is more durable and less prone to scratches? The smooth one or the grainy one?
> 
> I am partial to the smooth one but feel like it will be high maintanence and also scratch easily.
> 
> Also when I did my research, the Linen shade is supposed to be a fall winter 2012 colour. Any idea if it's still available in stores in the medium size? And also does the Linen shade come in leather variants?
> 
> Please help guys!




Grainy leather is better if u are worried about scratch. However smooth leather keep its shape better. So u need to consider what is your top priority.....shape vs scratch. 

My Antigona is smooth because I want it to stay rigid/structured. That is the reason I fell in love with Antigona in the first place. 

GL deciding and Happy Birthday in advance!


----------



## randr21

Do a search, conflicting info is saying smooth is more scratch resistant, given the additional layer, like patent leather.


----------



## Griva

Storm702 said:


> Hello all! I have been stalking an Antigona for the past few days, and I'd like to know which leather you all prefer- goat or calf? I really want one!


Me too! And I'm super confused.. Do you think Antigona will go on sale on 4th of July?


----------



## Griva

casseyelsie said:


> Grainy leather is better if u are worried about scratch. However smooth leather keep its shape better. So u need to consider what is your top priority.....shape vs scratch.
> 
> My Antigona is smooth because I want it to stay rigid/structured. That is the reason I fell in love with Antigona in the first place.
> 
> GL deciding and Happy Birthday in advance!


I saw this whole video on youtube where a girl scratched the sample leather bits she got with her bags to see how easily they would scratch.
Surprisingly they both fared well, but the goat leather took a better beating.
Also, a question for you Antigona enthusiasts.. are linen and taupe two different colors?


----------



## midniteluna

Hi, I was very lucky to have bought a Givenchy Pandora Medium in black with studs for 50% off from the Abu Dhabi airport ( the Givenchy counter is closing down). However, in my haste to seal the deal and catch my flight (there was only one SA working who was also trying to serve another customer) I did not check what should've been in the bag such as the care cards. I did get the leather swatch but not the care cards. Wondering what else should've been included with the bag? Also, does the new Givenchy dust bag writes Givenchy Paris instead of just Givenchy? Thanks for your answers!


----------



## buonobi

Griva said:


> I saw this whole video on youtube where a girl scratched the sample leather bits she got with her bags to see how easily they would scratch.
> Surprisingly they both fared well, but the goat leather took a better beating.
> Also, a question for you Antigona enthusiasts.. are linen and taupe two different colors?




different


----------



## buonobi

Griva said:


> Me too! And I'm super confused.. Do you think Antigona will go on sale on 4th of July?




goatskin of coz.. soooo durable!!!


Scratches are noticeable on shiny calfskin.


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

Question for those familiar with selling...

I purchased my Antigona from Selfridges in April on impulse and due to financial issues need to sell it. Worst thing is that I accidentally might have thrown out the care cards with receipts I had in the zipper pocket. So stupid of me, I know.. Do you think I'll have any luck selling it or is it a lost cause? I'm just looking to make back around the same price I paid for it since its in great condition.


----------



## ngocphan91

Jesskiddingyou said:


> Question for those familiar with selling...
> 
> I purchased my Antigona from Selfridges in April on impulse and due to financial issues need to sell it. Worst thing is that I accidentally might have thrown out the care cards with receipts I had in the zipper pocket. So stupid of me, I know.. Do you think I'll have any luck selling it or is it a lost cause? I'm just looking to make back around the same price I paid for it since its in great condition.




u can try to sell on tradesy and mention in the description that you dont have the card and receipt anymore good luck[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Rina337

If you paid by card and your account has e-banking, you could screenshot the selfridges transaction. 
It may be possible for Selfridges to find the card and sale information, to send you an email receipt.


----------



## BRIANAK

Hey everyone! I'm looking to purchase my first Givenchy bag and I fell in love with the Pandora Pure the other day. Before I make the investment, I want to know if anyone owns or has experience with this bag? If you do, how does it age over time and how does it do in the rain? I live in Seattle so I want a bag that I can use daily without having to really baby it.
Thank you!


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

Rina337 said:


> If you paid by card and your account has e-banking, you could screenshot the selfridges transaction.
> It may be possible for Selfridges to find the card and sale information, to send you an email receipt.


I have the Selfridges receipt thankfully. I just don't have the care cards anymore so I was wondering if this was devaluing the bag when I've listed it.


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

ngocphan91 said:


> u can try to sell on tradesy and mention in the description that you dont have the card and receipt anymore good luck[emoji5]&#65039;


Have you sold on Tradesy? How long does it take to sell usually? I've tried Yoogiscloset and they want $900! I was shocked and declined.


----------



## rose67672000

Hello, hope you can help! I am new to Purse Forum (been meaning to use for years but haven't been able to get my head around it), so please excuse me If I am posting in the wrong thread. 

I am bag mad and have just become obsessed with the Givenchy in particular the Antigona, which I'm after the small black one in grained leather and wondered if anyone could advise somewhere to find an authentic one (sooooo many fakes online!) at a good price. I'm not a very good online shopper so any tips on where to look would be so helpful, I am based in the UK. Or of course if anyone is selling one I would be very interested 

Thanks so much in advance 
Rose


----------



## Wudge

rose67672000 said:


> Hello, hope you can help! I am new to Purse Forum (been meaning to use for years but haven't been able to get my head around it), so please excuse me If I am posting in the wrong thread.
> 
> I am bag mad and have just become obsessed with the Givenchy in particular the Antigona, which I'm after the small black one in grained leather and wondered if anyone could advise somewhere to find an authentic one (sooooo many fakes online!) at a good price. I'm not a very good online shopper so any tips on where to look would be so helpful, I am based in the UK. Or of course if anyone is selling one I would be very interested
> 
> Thanks so much in advance
> Rose



In the UK I'd try Matchesfashion or Selfridges, both are reputable.


----------



## rose67672000

Wudge said:


> In the UK I'd try Matchesfashion or Selfridges, both are reputable.


Hello, thank you so much. I have looked there but they are still full price, I am looking for a 'bargain' if possible! 

Just not sure where to look, any suggestions? 

Thanks 
Rose


----------



## ngocphan91

Jesskiddingyou said:


> Have you sold on Tradesy? How long does it take to sell usually? I've tried Yoogiscloset and they want $900! I was shocked and declined.




i sold to yoogicloset once and i regreted it hha. they sold the bag in a few days and a couple hundreds more than they paid me. i also sold my shoes kn tradesy once but i think it might take a bit longer depends on ur item and price. hope it helps


----------



## Wudge

rose67672000 said:


> Hello, thank you so much. I have looked there but they are still full price, I am looking for a 'bargain' if possible!
> 
> Just not sure where to look, any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> Rose



I'm really happy with Reebonz although I don't know how the prices would compare with the prices in the UK. I've bought from them on multiple occasions and have always received authentic bags in pristine condition (not shop display bags) and at least for shoppers in Australia their prices are very good.


----------



## rose67672000

Thank you Wudge, I have just looked there and they don't have the one I'm after (story of my life...) Can you recommend anywhere else or has anyone bought from GD Luxury in Milan, they have great feedback (and lots of it) on ebay, would love to know if they can be trusted! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/g.d.luxury?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

What do you think? 

Sorry if I am breaking any rules, I am new  
x


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

rose67672000 said:


> Hello, hope you can help! I am new to Purse Forum (been meaning to use for years but haven't been able to get my head around it), so please excuse me If I am posting in the wrong thread.
> 
> I am bag mad and have just become obsessed with the Givenchy in particular the Antigona, which I'm after the small black one in grained leather and wondered if anyone could advise somewhere to find an authentic one (sooooo many fakes online!) at a good price. I'm not a very good online shopper so any tips on where to look would be so helpful, I am based in the UK. Or of course if anyone is selling one I would be very interested
> 
> Thanks so much in advance
> Rose


I'm selling my Black Antigona Small in Smooth Leather


----------



## Ann85

Does anyone know where i can purchase twillys for my givenchy ant? Probably not the one from hermes and something that does NOT stain the handles. Thanks!


----------



## rose67672000

Jesskiddingyou said:


> I'm selling my Black Antigona Small in Smooth Leather


Oh I may be interested, tell me more


----------



## buonobi

Ann85 said:


> Does anyone know where i can purchase twillys for my givenchy ant? Probably not the one from hermes and something that does NOT stain the handles. Thanks!




I'm fendi & givenchy lover

so I would say Fendi...
They will release some monster twillys for the fall season!!


----------



## rose67672000

Hello, love the 3d bags, they all look great! 

I have just received my small Antigona today and the dustbag says Givenchy whith Paris underneath, the Pyramid bag I bought earlier this year does not, has anyone come across this before or is it a recent thing? 

Many thanks xxx


----------



## midniteluna

rose67672000 said:


> Hello, love the 3d bags, they all look great!
> 
> 
> 
> I have just received my small Antigona today and the dustbag says Givenchy whith Paris underneath, the Pyramid bag I bought earlier this year does not, has anyone come across this before or is it a recent thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks xxx




My medium Pandora dust bag also has Paris underneath the Givenchy..I guess it is a recent change? I voiced out earlier but no one seems to have answered!


----------



## sugarpop

I'm not sure if I should have posted it here or the authenticate thread.. But do all Givenchy zippers have the brand engraved underneath the metal part that zips everything shut? I just bought my first givenchy from a reputable seller and I'm having second thoughts because the zipper underside has no markings at all..


----------



## rose67672000

Hi, yes I asked about this in Harvey Nicholls and just like Yves Saint Laurent have dropped the 'Yves', Givenchy have added Paris under Givenchy! So all is okay!


----------



## Ann85

has anyone tried buying a purse from fashionfulfilled? Or should i just buy one from reputable stores? Im on the lookout for the givenchy small ant in black smooth leather but cant justify spending another 2,095 since i just got one in lilac calf w/c honestly i wasnt happy about since the third party seller was so pushy when we made the transaction.


----------



## rose67672000

Hello, I haven't heard of Fashionfulfilled? Is it UK based? I find Vestiaire great for used goods, especially when you can't justify the money, I know that feeling very well!


----------



## Ann85

rose67672000 said:


> Hello, I haven't heard of Fashionfulfilled? Is it UK based? I find Vestiaire great for used goods, especially when you can't justify the money, I know that feeling very well!



They are actually selling brand new handbags. I found them on instagram. Their small ant was at 1,500.i know it's just a small difference from the original price but i figured i could use the extra money for another MG bucket bag &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;.


----------



## rose67672000

Oh thank you, I will have to check them out! X


----------



## akiisthebest

dear all gals,

hv to share my worst shopping experience from italist.
seems many posts mentioned italist here, dont buy from italist, their bags r not authentic, i hv bought a yellow loewe bag from them, totally different with the red one i bought in shop. and I did send back the bag to them immediately , they hv refused to receive it, they told me there was some misunderstanding n DHL would send to them abain on monday, however, DHL says they hv no reply at all. I dunno they r going to refund or not, please please please dun shop from them.


----------



## rose67672000

akiisthebest said:


> dear all gals,
> 
> hv to share my worst shopping experience from italist.
> seems many posts mentioned italist here, dont buy from italist, their bags r not authentic, i hv bought a yellow loewe bag from them, totally different with the red one i bought in shop. and I did send back the bag to them immediately , they hv refused to receive it, they told me there was some misunderstanding n DHL would send to them abain on monday, however, DHL says they hv no reply at all. I dunno they r going to refund or not, please please please dun shop from them.



Oh no! Sounds awful. I so hope you get it resolved! 

Thanks for letting us know x


----------



## ngocphan91

im so sorry to hear your bad experience. I also just had the worst experience i ever have as a seller. I sold a Givenchy bag on Tradesy which is brand new in pepe leather. The buyer then claimed that i sent her an used bag and i totally mistepresented the bag on my listing. I am so upset with buyer like that and since it's second time i sold on Tradesy, I wonder what will protect me as a seller in those situation. Thanks guys.


----------



## michloben

Hi guys! 


Newbie here! My mom will be travelling to New Zealand this September and I was trying to search online for Givenchy boutiques that my mom can visit there...


Any suggestions? I can't seem to find anything online, most are just online shops which is not an option for her there. 


Thanks!


----------



## michloben

One more question, is http://www.farfetch.com/nz/shopping/women/items.aspx (FAR FETCH) reliable? Been reading some mixed reviews online... I don't want to splurge on something and get poor quality of my purchase! 


Has anyone bought from this website? Is it any good? #Givenchy #Valentino


----------



## Rina337

michloben said:


> One more question, is http://www.farfetch.com/nz/shopping/women/items.aspx (FAR FETCH) reliable? Been reading some mixed reviews online... I don't want to splurge on something and get poor quality of my purchase!
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought from this website? Is it any good? #Givenchy #Valentino




farfetch is a collection of boutiques from around the world. A few boutiques may be a bit scatty in terms of customer service or retail experience but I think with due diligence it is a safe option. There are a lot of stockists that people buy from and you may feel a little safer shopping with an established company from your home country.


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Hi,
I am am seriously considering buying an antigona bag. I have seen a gorgeous beige version but don't know if should go for the beige or the classic black?
Any suggestions?


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello everyone. Does anyone know details about this Givenchy bag? What's the actual name? Year produced? I would really appreciate comment or input. Thank you so much.


----------



## rose67672000

Bagcandyuk said:


> Hi,
> I am am seriously considering buying an antigona bag. I have seen a gorgeous beige version but don't know if should go for the beige or the classic black?
> Any suggestions?



Oh good question, I love the beige but I worried it would mark easier than the black, and then black is so classic and timeless. 

What size are you looking for? x


----------



## Bagcandyuk

rose67672000 said:


> Oh good question, I love the beige but I worried it would mark easier than the black, and then black is so classic and timeless.
> 
> What size are you looking for? x



Hi Rose,
I am leaning towards the black because it is more practical and easier to maintain. However, the beige is gorgeous. If I could I would get both colours lol.
I am after the medium size. How about you?
X


----------



## rose67672000

Bagcandyuk said:


> Hi Rose,
> I am leaning towards the black because it is more practical and easier to maintain. However, the beige is gorgeous. If I could I would get both colours lol.
> I am after the medium size. How about you?
> X




I know, if only! Well I needed a black bag so the choice was made for me, but I wear a lot of black clothing so it wasn't a hard choice really. I was originally after the medium until I saw it in 'real life' in Selfridges and it was just too big for me, (and I'm not small at 5.8) I have Mulberry Bayswaters and the medium Antigona is much bigger and roomier than those. So I went for the small in black grainy leather in the end. AND I LOVE IT!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

rose67672000 said:


> I know, if only! Well I needed a black bag so the choice was made for me, but I wear a lot of black clothing so it wasn't a hard choice really. I was originally after the medium until I saw it in 'real life' in Selfridges and it was just too big for me, (and I'm not small at 5.8) I have Mulberry Bayswaters and the medium Antigona is much bigger and roomier than those. So I went for the small in black grainy leather in the end. AND I LOVE IT!



That's really good to know about the sizing. I am also 5.8 and thought the small would look too small for me. I have a thing about bags not looking too small against me lol.
I will have to have a look at the small and compare as I didn't really consider it. I was going to go for the smooth leather but thought it could get scratched easily, so my preference is the grainy leather.
Speaking of selfridges the red and navy antigonas look good too, but the beige really stands out?

How long have you had your antigona?
X


----------



## rose67672000

Bagcandyuk said:


> That's really good to know about the sizing. I am also 5.8 and thought the small would look too small for me. I have a thing about bags not looking too small against me lol.
> I will have to have a look at the small and compare as I didn't really consider it. I was going to go for the smooth leather but thought it could get scratched easily, so my preference is the grainy leather.
> Speaking of selfridges the red and navy antigonas look good too, but the beige really stands out?
> 
> How long have you had your antigona?
> X



Me too and I have farmer hands too but the small is more than big enough for me! Oh the red is amazing, so so nice! I have had mine not even four weeks, my Mum has put some leather treatment on and I was supposed to use it everyday but I don't want to spoil him. 

x


----------



## Bagcandyuk

rose67672000 said:


> Me too and I have farmer hands too but the small is more than big enough for me! Oh the red is amazing, so so nice! I have had mine not even four weeks, my Mum has put some leather treatment on and I was supposed to use it everyday but I don't want to spoil him.
> 
> x



Decisions, decisions lol.
I have even more to consider now lol.
4 weeks, so brand new. You must feel special when you wear it. 
Would you say it is the kind of bag that would easily go with casual wear as well as smart. I am a more casual kind of gal! 
I will be getting some leather treatment to preserve as much as possible 
X


----------



## rose67672000

Bagcandyuk said:


> That's really good to know about the sizing. I am also 5.8 and thought the small would look too small for me. I have a thing about bags not looking too small against me lol.
> I will have to have a look at the small and compare as I didn't really consider it. I was going to go for the smooth leather but thought it could get scratched easily, so my preference is the grainy leather.
> Speaking of selfridges the red and navy antigonas look good too, but the beige really stands out?
> 
> How long have you had your antigona?
> X





Bagcandyuk said:


> Decisions, decisions lol.
> I have even more to consider now lol.
> 4 weeks, so brand new. You must feel special when you wear it.
> Would you say it is the kind of bag that would easily go with casual wear as well as smart. I am a more casual kind of gal!
> I will be getting some leather treatment to preserve as much as possible
> X



Yes brand new! Yes it goes with both so nicely, that's why i went with grainy because I thought the shiny might look too smart with casual work wear (jeans and a blouse!). The size is good to wear with a dress as well as with day wear x


----------



## Bagcandyuk

rose67672000 said:


> Yes brand new! Yes it goes with both so nicely, that's why i went with grainy because I thought the shiny might look too smart with casual work wear (jeans and a blouse!). The size is good to wear with a dress as well as with day wear x



So all round it is the perfect bag!
I expect there must be a few head turns when you wear it. 
It is such a gorgeous bag, a piece of art!!
They had some on sale today at secret sales but not in black, they were about 39% cheaper.
X


----------



## amoureyes

Does anyone know where I'd be able to locate a black obsedia crossbody? Numerous stores don't appear to be stocking it anymore :cry: Please and thank you!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Can anyone speak to the durability of the shiny antigona leather? Debating that for an everyday workhorse bag OR the new nightengale (small size in either)

Thanks!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi!  I went to Givenchy store to look at Nightingale Med and Pandora.  Was disappointed to find out new Nightingale in med is so different now.  I really don't appreciate big "GIVENCHY" written on its strap, the words is WAY TOO BIG!  since I only wanted med size, I didn't buy my Nightingale that day.  Next I went to look at Pandora.  SA told me another sad news.  All new Pandora no longer come in Washed leather.  So the only washed leather left in store was in size mini.  

So I am still considering if I should compromise on size...but get the washed leather in Mini OR buy Small size which is the actual size I wanted but in smooth leather.  [emoji37] what should I do???


----------



## randr21

casseyelsie said:


> Hi!  I went to Givenchy store to look at Nightingale Med and Pandora.  Was disappointed to find out new Nightingale in med is so different now.  I really don't appreciate big "GIVENCHY" written on its strap, the words is WAY TOO BIG!  since I only wanted med size, I didn't buy my Nightingale that day.  Next I went to look at Pandora.  SA told me another sad news.  All new Pandora no longer come in Washed leather.  So the only washed leather left in store was in size mini.
> 
> So I am still considering if I should compromise on size...but get the washed leather in Mini OR buy Small size which is the actual size I wanted but in smooth leather.  [emoji37] what should I do???



Size is quite important so I'd say wait to see new leathers until you find one in the sz and leather you want.

Who knows if the washed leather may be back in future or a similar variation.  I wouldnt compromise.


----------



## midniteluna

casseyelsie said:


> Hi!  I went to Givenchy store to look at Nightingale Med and Pandora.  Was disappointed to find out new Nightingale in med is so different now.  I really don't appreciate big "GIVENCHY" written on its strap, the words is WAY TOO BIG!  since I only wanted med size, I didn't buy my Nightingale that day.  Next I went to look at Pandora.  SA told me another sad news.  All new Pandora no longer come in Washed leather.  So the only washed leather left in store was in size mini.
> 
> So I am still considering if I should compromise on size...but get the washed leather in Mini OR buy Small size which is the actual size I wanted but in smooth leather.  [emoji37] what should I do???




I think you should not compromise size unless you are looking to buy a small bag? I own a medium pandora and I love the size and how it looks when carried!


----------



## casseyelsie

randr21 said:


> Size is quite important so I'd say wait to see new leathers until you find one in the sz and leather you want.
> 
> Who knows if the washed leather may be back in future or a similar variation.  I wouldnt compromise.







midniteluna said:


> I think you should not compromise size unless you are looking to buy a small bag? I own a medium pandora and I love the size and how it looks when carried!




Thanks ladies.  U are right, I shouldn't compromise on what I wanted.  I was kinda desperate to get another Givencht but I am glad I left without buying yesterday.  

[emoji4]


----------



## Sylviag33

Has anyone in the U.S. ordered from Selfridges.com? I'm looking at a medium Antigona and trying to figure out what it will cost usd? They only display gbp.


----------



## dodgygirl

Sylviag33 said:


> Has anyone in the U.S. ordered from Selfridges.com? I'm looking at a medium Antigona and trying to figure out what it will cost usd? They only display gbp.



Try to add the item in your cart and do a mock run through of the transaction. I think you might need to create an account though which shouldn't take long. You can select your country etc and it will calculate the item cost minus VAT and it will add any possible duties and shipping cost. I tried a mock order just now and it didn't convert the currency but it gave me the total amount payable so you can use a exchange site online to convert it instead. I hope that helps!

[Edited to add more info]


----------



## Sylviag33

dodgygirl said:


> Try to add the item in your cart and do a mock run through of the transaction. I think you might need to create an account though which shouldn't take long. You can select your country etc and it will calculate the item cost minus VAT and it will add any possible duties and shipping cost. All of that should be converted into USD. I hope that helps!




I did it and it's still in gbp.


----------



## dodgygirl

Sylviag33 said:


> I did it and it's still in gbp.



Oops so sorry I edited my post to say that it doesn't convert it but you get the final amount and you can plug that number into xe exchange to get a rough idea of how much it will cost in USD.


----------



## Sylviag33

dodgygirl said:


> Oops so sorry I edited my post to say that it doesn't convert it but you get the final amount and you can plug that number into xe exchange to get a rough idea of how much it will cost in USD.




Ok I will try that thank you!!


----------



## windbourne

Can someone please direct me to where I can see a photo of the inside of the Medium Antigona bag. Does it have compartments or just open like a tote. I just ordered a maroon one from Net-A-Portet and they didn't have any pictures of the inside just the outside. Thanks!


----------



## missmoimoi

New baby pink. Stuff at Holts Vancouver


----------



## missmoimoi

windbourne said:


> Can someone please direct me to where I can see a photo of the inside of the Medium Antigona bag. Does it have compartments or just open like a tote. I just ordered a maroon one from Net-A-Portet and they didn't have any pictures of the inside just the outside. Thanks!




I will take a pic of mine for you when I have a mo. Unless it's totally changed, it's just an open tote. Zip pocket and slots I think. Haven't used in awhile but I recall its minimal.


----------



## missmoimoi

New nightingale - the leather is thick and firm, less pliable but still lush.  So $ though [emoji27] as the med is 29xx CAD


----------



## missmoimoi

Do the new Lucrezia bags only come in micro?  I'm hoping for a med


----------



## Wudge

missmoimoi said:


> Do the new Lucrezia bags only come in micro?  I'm hoping for a med



Me too. I'm loving the new look Lucrezia, I love the old one too though. They're different enough to ease the guilt over owning 2 of the same bags.


----------



## AQY61B

Hi! Hoping someone can help and tell me whether the pale gold hardware on the Antigona is suppose to be completely smooth and shiny, or if it's suppose to look 'weathered' / tarnished?

I received my new Antigona last week from net-a-porter so not sure whether I should send back for an exchange? Obviously no point if it's meant to be like that, and not fussed if it is, but just want to make sure NAP hasn't sent me old stock!

Thanks heaps peeps!


----------



## Sazzy3103

AQY61B said:


> Hi! Hoping someone can help and tell me whether the pale gold hardware on the Antigona is suppose to be completely smooth and shiny, or if it's suppose to look 'weathered' / tarnished?
> 
> I received my new Antigona last week from net-a-porter so not sure whether I should send back for an exchange? Obviously no point if it's meant to be like that, and not fussed if it is, but just want to make sure NAP hasn't sent me old stock!
> 
> Thanks heaps peeps!


Mine was shiny and untarnished when I first got it, but now after a year of use the zip is going a bit discoloured almost like a rose gold tarnished colour. 

Maybe post a pic to show what you mean? If you're not happy though, I'm sure they would exchange it.


----------



## AQY61B

Thx so much Sazzy. I've tried about six times to upload a photo and chrome keeps shutting on me  

I've spent about a week researching the hw here in the forum and the closest I've found is a photo on the authentication thread that looks as though the hw is the same as mine- shiny and feels smooth but in certain angles it looks weathered (or grimey/dusty). Like it needs a good polish; can't describe it any other way. I'm just surprised no one else has commented on this.....

I've noticed the silver hw is completely smooth and shiny though.....

Anyone have any thoughts/experiences to share?

Sazzy: hope your hw can be restored! It's such a bummer.


----------



## aesthetic_jay

Hi! Please does anyone know this Givenchy? What's it's name?


----------



## Schyly

So I recently got a Givenchy Antigona bag and finally using it today, but noticed that the tag underneath the zipper looks like this.. Is this just from the heat stamp not pressing long enough into the leather?

Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Unclesams26

Any thoughts on the new pandora backpack ? I'm torn between love and meh !


----------



## randr21

Schyly said:


> So I recently got a Givenchy Antigona bag and finally using it today, but noticed that the tag underneath the zipper looks like this.. Is this just from the heat stamp not pressing long enough into the leather?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!



I dont see anything wrong here. What   are you expecting?


----------



## Schyly

randr21 said:


> I dont see anything wrong here. What   are you expecting?


I just see other tags that has the "Givenchy" part embossed deeper into the leather, so that it clearly stands out; whereas mine looks like it's fading.. But i'm just probably being nick-picky by comparing mine to others.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Rina337

Schyly said:


> So I recently got a Givenchy Antigona bag and finally using it today, but noticed that the tag underneath the zipper looks like this.. Is this just from the heat stamp not pressing long enough into the leather?
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!




It's possible that the grain of the leather is more prominent so has affected how you perceive the stamping.


----------



## Schyly

Rina337 said:


> It's possible that the grain of the leather is more prominent so has affected how you perceive the stamping.


Possibly! I just need to let it go now haha appreciate the entirety of my bag! Thank you for your input as well=D!


----------



## vivi__

I apologize if this has been asked and answered before, but I was wondering which leather (calfskin or goatskin) on the Antigona is the best for my situation. I'll most likely be purchasing the bag preowned if that matters at all and will be using it as a daily bag. I love the structure of the Antigona, but I also need something that will not show scratches easily as I'm not too careful with my bags. Does the structure of the goatskin Antigona really slouch a lot over time? I won't be stuffing it to the brim. Does a bag shaper help the goatskin keep its shape?


----------



## randr21

vivi__ said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered before, but I was wondering which leather (calfskin or goatskin) on the Antigona is the best for my situation. I'll most likely be purchasing the bag preowned if that matters at all and will be using it as a daily bag. I love the structure of the Antigona, but I also need something that will not show scratches easily as I'm not too careful with my bags. Does the structure of the goatskin Antigona really slouch a lot over time? I won't be stuffing it to the brim. Does a bag shaper help the goatskin keep its shape?



If its a dark color, scratches are less obvious to begin with. However, between a black goat (grained) vs black calf (shiny), I'd say the goat would fare better. You can always polish or condition any minor scratches away...and I think a shaper always helps keep the shape.


----------



## Rina337

Unclesams26 said:


> Any thoughts on the new pandora backpack ? I'm torn between love and meh !




I quite like it, but I've been converting my pandora small to a backpack for a couple of years now, so I wouldn't be buying it... For now.


----------



## arientastic

Hi guys. Anyone can suggest where to buy Givenchy Pandora in Hong Kong? I am looking for goatskin pandora but it is not easy to find. Lane Crawford, for example, only sells pepe leather pandora. Any reliable online stores I can buy it from? THanks a lot!


----------



## Rina337

arientastic said:


> Hi guys. Anyone can suggest where to buy Givenchy Pandora in Hong Kong? I am looking for goatskin pandora but it is not easy to find. Lane Crawford, for example, only sells pepe leather pandora. Any reliable online stores I can buy it from? THanks a lot!




Givenchy has a few free standing stores in Hong Kong, can't remember which one I visited, may have been the IFCmall? I've bought items from Harrods, LViaRoma, and Selfridges site.


----------



## Ghi85

Hello ladies! I really need your advice. I ordered the medium Givenchy Shark bag in black croc from Nordstrom, luckily I got the last one and it was on sale, but I'm so disappointed. It arrived dented in the front. I'm not sure if there are ways to fix the dent.

Should I keep this bag since it was on sale or return it because it's misshapen?


----------



## joanpys

vivi__ said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered before, but I was wondering which leather (calfskin or goatskin) on the Antigona is the best for my situation. I'll most likely be purchasing the bag preowned if that matters at all and will be using it as a daily bag. I love the structure of the Antigona, but I also need something that will not show scratches easily as I'm not too careful with my bags. Does the structure of the goatskin Antigona really slouch a lot over time? I won't be stuffing it to the brim. Does a bag shaper help the goatskin keep its shape?


Goatskin is definitely better, scratches on it is less apparent compared to other styles.


----------



## joanpys

missmoimoi said:


> New baby pink. Stuff at Holts Vancouver
> View attachment 3123311
> 
> View attachment 3123312
> 
> View attachment 3123313


oh my gosh so pretty!!


----------



## joanpys

Bagcandyuk said:


> Hi,
> I am am seriously considering buying an antigona bag. I have seen a gorgeous beige version but don't know if should go for the beige or the classic black?
> Any suggestions?


I have a balenciaga bag in beige and it rubbed off the loose dye on my jeans..so be careful!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Thanks for the tip, that's a good point as I do wear a lot of denim.


----------



## vivi__

joanpys said:


> Goatskin is definitely better, scratches on it is less apparent compared to other styles.


Yeah, I ended up getting the goatskin preowned. It has a couple scratches on it, but you can't even really tell unless you're looking at it closely and in the right lighting.


----------



## Ghi85

It





Ghi85 said:


> Hello ladies! I really need your advice. I ordered the medium Givenchy Shark bag in black croc from Nordstrom, luckily I got the last one and it was on sale, but I'm so disappointed. It arrived dented in the front. I'm not sure if there are ways to fix the dent.
> 
> Should I keep this bag since it was on sale or return it because it's misshapen?



I've decided to return this bag. I was able to smooth out the dents but the leather around the closure is just too flimsy.

It's hard to close the bag using the Shark tooth because the leather just collapses. It needs to be stuffed in order to easily close the bag with the Shark tooth.

I've attached a pic of the original bag just to help others in case anyone was interested in purchasing this bag as well. Beautiful bag but the lack of weight in the leather makes it hard to open and close.


----------



## purplekush

Hello question for ya: does the nightingale in goatskin has silver or gold hardware? Or both? 
Thanks


----------



## sheilaR

Found this today at Neimans galleria at a very good deal. Keep or not? Givenchy pure bag size small. From 2250 down to1239$.


----------



## randr21

sheilaR said:


> View attachment 3223064
> 
> 
> Found this today at Neimans galleria at a very good deal. Keep or not? Givenchy pure bag size small. From 2250 down to1239$.



Anything more than 40% off is a good deal. Beautiful color.


----------



## bear828

Question, does anyone known if I can ask Givenchy for the strap on my old version of the antigona to be replaced with a longer one?


----------



## missmoimoi

New items at Holt Renfrew Vancouver. Sorry for bad lighting. The blue is not this dark. It's a greyish soft blue - chambray sort of.   Lots of other items but I only snapped 3 pics


----------



## Cat8

The red pandoras are beautiful.


----------



## Clairebear0124

Love!


----------



## yaseminroselyn

Hi, guys. I just brought a Antigona in the mini size but I bought it on Mytheresa so I have no clue how to adjust the straps. I'm so scared of breaking it. Can someone please either show me or try to explain it to me in plain English, thanks in advance.


----------



## randr21

Love that 2 out of 5 bags that are timeless are G bags.

http://www.whowhatwear.com/celebrity-favorite-designer-bags-2016/slide10


----------



## flaweddesign

Hi guys,

I just bought my first luxury handbag - the Antigona and I'm super excited!! I've been wanting the Antigona for a year now and thus saved up.

My only thing is - I've been drooling over the light beige colour but that colour is never available in Canada (we have a very select number of colors). So after much waiting (and I didn't want to order online), I bought the one in, I believe, is called 'Mineral Blue' colour. I'll post a pic maybe later to give an idea of the colour.

What do you guys think of that colour though? I do love it, and after light beige it was my 2nd choice as I didn't want it in Black. But I'm still confused. I stare at it admiringly, but then I'm like...would the light beige be prettier? However, I've never seen the light beige in person, only in pics so I don't even know how it looks in real.

I guess my concerns are 2 things:

1) I'm not sure if the Mineral Blue would classify as a 'neutral' color? Because I want to be able to wear my bag regularly. The shade is nice it's blueish/tealish with a hint of gray.

2) As much as nude looks gorg in pics - I don't know if it will be high maintenance because of the colour.

Any thoughts/opinions? It's my first bag ever at such a high price point so I think I'm just feeling super nervous.

EDIT:* It's actually the blue in post# 653 - bought it from Holts.*


----------



## mallorykramer

flaweddesign said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just bought my first luxury handbag - the Antigona and I'm super excited!! I've been wanting the Antigona for a year now and thus saved up.
> 
> My only thing is - I've been drooling over the light beige colour but that colour is never available in Canada (we have a very select number of colors). So after much waiting (and I didn't want to order online), I bought the one in, I believe, is called 'Mineral Blue' colour. I'll post a pic maybe later to give an idea of the colour.
> 
> What do you guys think of that colour though? I do love it, and after light beige it was my 2nd choice as I didn't want it in Black. But I'm still confused. I stare at it admiringly, but then I'm like...would the light beige be prettier? However, I've never seen the light beige in person, only in pics so I don't even know how it looks in real.
> 
> I guess my concerns are 2 things:
> 
> 1) I'm not sure if the Mineral Blue would classify as a 'neutral' color? Because I want to be able to wear my bag regularly. The shade is nice it's blueish/tealish with a hint of gray.
> 
> 2) As much as nude looks gorg in pics - I don't know if it will be high maintenance because of the colour.
> 
> Any thoughts/opinions? It's my first bag ever at such a high price point so I think I'm just feeling super nervous.
> 
> EDIT:* It's actually the blue in post# 653 - bought it from Holts.*


Hey Flaweddesign,
I think that the light beige is a classic choice but Mineral Blue is so on trend right now! From what i've seen of the Mineral Blue tone, it's similar to Pantone's color of the year "serenity" so I would absolutely say it can be worn as a neutral.The gray undertones make it wearable for everyday without being too loud. I think you made the right choice with the mineral blue!!


----------



## Cat8

It's such a pretty blue. I consider the color comparable to blue jeans and would work that way as a neutral.


----------



## flaweddesign

Thanks Mallory and Cat!  Although I think 'Serenity' is a bit more lighter than this colour? Here's a pic....it looks more gray in some lighting.


----------



## peter_89

I have a question regarding care for Lucrezia bag. Mine is large, one of the first ever available and is made out of buttery soft calfskin. 

Now, after years of wearing, i noticed the scruffs and scratches of leather especially on the piping of the bag. 

What products do you use to clean and refresh the leather? As far as I know, the Colonil is just for water protection. 

I want to protect but also to refresh the leather. 

Thanks


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Ok. So... I thought I wanted the Nightingale, now I'm thinking Pandora.. but the Antigona is obviously great too...  : /  which of the 3 should I go with for an everyday black bag? Carry to work, weekends, etc.  My first Givenchy.

It seems like many of you own many different Givenchy bags, so maybe you can lend some advice  Much appreciated!


----------



## peter_89

It actually depends on whether you like structured or loose, deconstructed bags. I personally would pick nightingale as my first givenchy bag because it literally cant be destroyed. 

You can bend it, throw it, wear it however you like and it will get even better and more beautiful with time. I just love the patina on givenchy calf leather.


----------



## randr21

stephlny78 said:


> Ok. So... I thought I wanted the Nightingale, now I'm thinking Pandora.. but the Antigona is obviously great too...  : /  which of the 3 should I go with for an everyday black bag? Carry to work, weekends, etc.  My first Givenchy.
> 
> It seems like many of you own many different Givenchy bags, so maybe you can lend some advice  Much appreciated!


I started w/ the gale, and it's easily my everyday bag.  Your choice depends on your lifestyle too, e.g., professionsl, student, SAHM, etc


----------



## randr21

peter_89 said:


> I have a question regarding care for Lucrezia bag. Mine is large, one of the first ever available and is made out of buttery soft calfskin.
> 
> Now, after years of wearing, i noticed the scruffs and scratches of leather especially on the piping of the bag.
> 
> What products do you use to clean and refresh the leather? As far as I know, the Colonil is just for water protection.
> 
> I want to protect but also to refresh the leather.
> 
> Thanks


I'd take it to a leather specialist, esp if its a non dark colored bag.


----------



## Fred_fashionlov

Hi i know some of you already did post about givenchy care. But i have been wondering, since givenchy sell their bag in many designer shop and it not exclusive from their own shop if they offer some reparation on the bag and ready to wear, i have my givenchy white stripe calf skin clutch that i love and id like to know if something ever happen to it how could it get repair. 
Hope it fit the rule of this tread and that it might answer question of other givenchy fans.


----------



## peter_89

Ok guys, I really need an advice from you!

So, my Lucrezia I bought 3 years ago started to peel from the side tubes so it shows the filling of the tubes. I contacted the Givenchy in Paris and they told me that they can give me store credit of the whole value of the bag if I return the bag to them. 

I love that bag very much and they don't produce it anymore in that size and leather (probably cause they realized thet the leather is too gentle and thin). So I don't know should I keep the bag and ignore the store credit or should I return it and buy something else. The problem is that the bags were cheaper three years ago so I would need to add a small extra in order to get any good bag. 

What do you think?

Below is the photo of my bag (the scratches are on the back side so you can't see them).


----------



## peter_89

So these are the problems I am talking about. It's not that big of a deal right now, but it will get worse over time and I don't know who can repair it if Givenchy can't.


----------



## missmoimoi

Haven't been to Holts in awhile - Vancouver


----------



## Rcuesico

Are the colors released in Europe all released in the us? I am new to Givenchy and purchased a dark brown antigona from a reputable seller on eBay.  I can't find anything in the reference library. I did see a dark brown one at Saks.com, but is for pre-order and will ship on May. Any Intel will be appreciated!


----------



## dangerouscurves

peter_89 said:


> Ok guys, I really need an advice from you!
> 
> 
> 
> So, my Lucrezia I bought 3 years ago started to peel from the side tubes so it shows the filling of the tubes. I contacted the Givenchy in Paris and they told me that they can give me store credit of the whole value of the bag if I return the bag to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that bag very much and they don't produce it anymore in that size and leather (probably cause they realized thet the leather is too gentle and thin). So I don't know should I keep the bag and ignore the store credit or should I return it and buy something else. The problem is that the bags were cheaper three years ago so I would need to add a small extra in order to get any good bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the photo of my bag (the scratches are on the back side so you can't see them).







peter_89 said:


> So these are the problems I am talking about. It's not that big of a deal right now, but it will get worse over time and I don't know who can repair it if Givenchy can't.




I'd return it and buy something else. I had similar problem with my Lucrezia. I sold it and I actually felt liberated. Now when I choose a bag I take everything into my consideration especially the possible future damages. One thing for sure. Do not ever buy lamb-skin bags. Lambskin is the most fragile leather.


----------



## AntonellaS

flaweddesign said:


> Thanks Mallory and Cat!  Although I think 'Serenity' is a bit more lighter than this colour? Here's a pic....it looks more gray in some lighting.



Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and need help in decision I'm TRYING to make!

I currently have the Pandora (printed with all of Givenchy prints, red roses, black w/flowers, etc).  I'm now purchasing Antigona in black. 

How does the calfskin (shiny) compare to pebbled leather?  My concern is the slouch, I hate it!  That's why I want the Antigona, it's structure.

I baby all my bags so hoping I don't have to be THAT paranoid bag owner beyond what I am now   Thanks for your help!


----------



## Piggyinpink88

Hi, anyone knows what are the types of leather Antigona comes in? I saw that there are goatskin and calfskin smooth leather? What about sugar? Confused here. And also, what are the pros and cons of the leather types. Which leather holds the shape well in the Long run?


----------



## luxurygal84

was wondering the same thing but the mods have made a fantastic guide in the reference library. It's labeled Givenchy leathers which should be easy to find! Good luck!


----------



## khxo

Not sure where to post this but I've just found this gorgeous Antigona mini but not sure about the site.. https://www.fashionette.co.uk/givenchy-antigona-mini-bag-navy
What do you guys think? 
Thanks xx


----------



## Beth24

Hi everyone. Two questions on my mind today. [emoji2]. Has anyone had a pastel or light colored Pandora in the goatskin/sugar leather? Wondering how high maintenance it is and if prone to color transfer. Second has anyone seen the anthracite Pepe leather IRL? Wondering if it has taupe undertones or is s true grey. TIA.


----------



## randr21

Beth24 said:


> Hi everyone. Two questions on my mind today. [emoji2]. Has anyone had a pastel or light colored Pandora in the goatskin/sugar leather? Wondering how high maintenance it is and if prone to color transfer. Second has anyone seen the anthracite Pepe leather IRL? Wondering if it has taupe undertones or is s true grey. TIA.


Pastel looks great, but I'd be too worried to use it.  Maybe if you are careful and use a scarf around the handle or pre-treat?   As for anthracite pepe, I feel it gas a taupe undertone in the one I saw irl.


----------



## klaudyez

hello! do you guys know if givenchy boutiques accept bag repair purchased from farfetch.com? my antigona's leather got scratched really bad   please help! thanks!


----------



## BrooklynLV

Yayyy!

I actually just returned by Givenchy Antigona. Regretting now. But it was heavy and structured. 

My fear was also for how expensive it was that it was not going to stay current like LV. 

Anyone else experience this.


----------



## Happy Luppy

ladies, i am thinking of purchasing the red with orange tone givenchy pandora in medium goatskin. 
i am thinking of using it as my work and travel bag, do you think the colour is too flashy?


----------



## randr21

klaudyez said:


> hello! do you guys know if givenchy boutiques accept bag repair purchased from farfetch.com? my antigona's leather got scratched really bad   please help! thanks!


Why not try, worst they can say is no, or be prepared to pay a fee.


----------



## Kmora

Happy Luppy said:


> ladies, i am thinking of purchasing the red with orange tone givenchy pandora in medium goatskin.
> 
> i am thinking of using it as my work and travel bag, do you think the colour is too flashy?




I think it is gorgeous! 

But you have to be comfortable wearing a bright color. I read somewhere that bright red is the only pop of color that can be considered a neutral more or less


----------



## Happy Luppy

Kmora said:


> I think it is gorgeous!
> 
> But you have to be comfortable wearing a bright color. I read somewhere that bright red is the only pop of color that can be considered a neutral more or less


thanks! my sister said the colour is gorgeous and fits my skin tone.
i guess i can pull the trigger now


----------



## Mollymegv

Happy Luppy said:


> ladies, i am thinking of purchasing the red with orange tone givenchy pandora in medium goatskin.
> i am thinking of using it as my work and travel bag, do you think the colour is too flashy?




I love this color, just gorgeous .  I guess it depends on what you do or how conservative your office is.


----------



## Mollymegv

Happy Luppy said:


> thanks! my sister said the colour is gorgeous and fits my skin tone.
> i guess i can pull the trigger now





Please post mod shots when you do!


----------



## Mollymegv

Beth24 said:


> Hi everyone. Two questions on my mind today. [emoji2]. Has anyone had a pastel or light colored Pandora in the goatskin/sugar leather? Wondering how high maintenance it is and if prone to color transfer. Second has anyone seen the anthracite Pepe leather IRL? Wondering if it has taupe undertones or is s true grey. TIA.




I ordered the anthracite from Barney's.  The bag I received was definitely more golden taupe-y on the front and sides while the back and handle were grey.
I was surprised about the amount of variation in the bag and figured it must have been a floor model.
Does anyone have any of the past season brightly colored Pepe bags?  I love the Pepe in some of the jeweltones, but I'm concerned now about uneven fading/patina....eg red turning pink or something.
Thanks!


----------



## randr21

Mollymegv said:


> I ordered the anthracite from Barney's.  The bag I received was definitely more golden taupe-y on the front and sides while the back and handle were grey.
> I was surprised about the amount of variation in the bag and figured it must have been a floor model.
> Does anyone have any of the past season brightly colored Pepe bags?  I love the Pepe in some of the jeweltones, but I'm concerned now about uneven fading/patina....eg red turning pink or something.
> Thanks!


I have med pepe panda in emerald green and it hasnt faded and is still beautiful.  Makes me happy whenever I take it out.


----------



## purseforum200

Hiya! I was thinking of buying a micro Givenchy bag but i can't decide between the micro antigona, nightingale or lucrezia, and i have no idea which colour i want.  Any ideas?
Thanks !!


----------



## Mollymegv

randr21 said:


> I have med pepe panda in emerald green and it hasnt faded and is still beautiful.  Makes me happy whenever I take it out.



Thanks that's great news since I just ordered a pre loved brick Pepe!  Can't hardly wait to get it.  The green color is gorgeous in pics I've seen too.


----------



## Mollymegv

purseforum200 said:


> Hiya! I was thinking of buying a micro Givenchy bag but i can't decide between the micro antigona, nightingale or lucrezia, and i have no idea which colour i want.  Any ideas?
> Thanks !!



I love the look of lucrezia as a mini, but you can't go wrong.


----------



## jess ica

I finally took the plunge & purchased a medium black pandora pure since it was on sale for $868.40 shipped from ******. I'm a bit scared that it might be a bit too big since I haven't really paid much attention to pures while shopping at stores. I guess we shall see once it arrives!


----------



## nashpoo

Ugh the Givenchy forum is always really dead! Has anyone seen an Antigona with metal feet before?


----------



## dangerouscurves

jess ica said:


> I finally took the plunge & purchased a medium black pandora pure since it was on sale for $868.40 shipped from ******. I'm a bit scared that it might be a bit too big since I haven't really paid much attention to pures while shopping at stores. I guess we shall see once it arrives!




Don't worry. I had medium Pandora and I'm only 5'3". It doesn't look too big if you carry it on your shoulder.


----------



## jess ica

dangerouscurves said:


> Don't worry. I had medium Pandora and I'm only 5'3". It doesn't look too big if you carry it on your shoulder.



Yays! That's good to hear... I'm hoping that it'll work out!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi ladies!


----------



## Bolsa1825

I am considering the Antigona medium.  Can someone give feedback about it's weight?


----------



## randr21

Bolsa1825 said:


> I am considering the Antigona medium.  Can someone give feedback about it's weight?


Not a light like balenciaga, but not very heavy like celine luggage either.  If you tend to carry a lot of things, then it'll get heavy quickly.  I like the med sz for work so I do carry more things, but I dont mind it.


----------



## Happy Luppy

jess ica said:


> I finally took the plunge & purchased a medium black pandora pure since it was on sale for $868.40 shipped from ******. I'm a bit scared that it might be a bit too big since I haven't really paid much attention to pures while shopping at stores. I guess we shall see once it arrives!



The medium Pandora doesn't look that big on my 5 feet frame, it's such a versatile bag and so practical, enjoy her!!!


----------



## aa12

hi everyone, 
does anyone have any experience with the medium or small shark tooth flap bag? Was wondering if you guys would recommend the bag and if you had any feedback ( pros/cons) Any info helps


----------



## MrGoyard

I cannot choose between the Mini Pandora in Pepe or Goatskin, what would you guys choose?


----------



## randr21

MrGoyard said:


> I cannot choose between the Mini Pandora in Pepe or Goatskin, what would you guys choose? [emoji2]


Its a close call, but I think color would make a diff in my choice.  I'm leaning towards the goat, but only in bold colors, and if its a neutral, I think the texture would make it more interesting.  I do have to say that I have a green pep and I love it, so you should narrow down the color first.


----------



## randr21

aa12 said:


> hi everyone,
> does anyone have any experience with the medium or small shark tooth flap bag? Was wondering if you guys would recommend the bag and if you had any feedback ( pros/cons) Any info helps


Not a super popular style, but thats sometimes why I like it, just like the panda pure and obsedia tote, which I both own, are such treasures.  Its got a great professional look to it, and can fit laptop, ipads, and papers, yet its still distinctive in its minialism.  I think that really describes all G bags.


----------



## MrGoyard

randr21 said:


> Its a close call, but I think color would make a diff in my choice.  I'm leaning towards the goat, but only in bold colors, and if its a neutral, I think the texture would make it more interesting.  I do have to say that I have a green pep and I love it, so you should narrow down the color first.


 I definitely want black. I love that the Pepe is a little edgier, but on the other hand, I already have two Balenciaga bags with the wrinkled leather. I think the goatskin looks more expensive and classy.

Tough choices haha!


----------



## eiiv

MrGoyard said:


> I cannot choose between the Mini Pandora in Pepe or Goatskin, what would you guys choose?


I would go for goat leather. I just never could like the pepe (perhaps wrinkly leather don't appeal to me), even if it was on the Pandora, which is my favorite Givenchy bag design.


----------



## eiiv

randr21 said:


> Not a super popular style, but thats sometimes why I like it, just like the panda pure and obsedia tote, which I both own, are such treasures.  Its got a great professional look to it, and can fit laptop, ipads, and papers, yet its still distinctive in its minialism.  I think that really describes all G bags.


Regarding the Pandora Pure, don't you find it hard to close the bag? I tried the bag in person and I had difficulty opening and closing the push-tab lock on the bag.  Was considering to purchase one (Linde had some on sale) and that's when I kind of gave up due to the push-lock on the bag.


----------



## eiiv

aa12 said:


> hi everyone,
> does anyone have any experience with the medium or small shark tooth flap bag? Was wondering if you guys would recommend the bag and if you had any feedback ( pros/cons) Any info helps


I saw the bag (small size) and I was surprised to find the leather quite floppy/slouchy (that particular shark tooth flap does not quite have the upright shape due to the flap softness (displayed too long?). Not really stiff-type of leather, given how it looks so structured in design. But the mini size might not have this issue. Small bags usually maintain their shapes better, I believe.


----------



## trina1223

Hi ladies! I understand that this isn't the authenticating thread but I can't seem to get answers from that thread hopefully someone can help me out here before someone beats me to it. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...393&siteID=TnL5HPStwNw-aHa3u6WVAa6kbYFpii2d.w

Thanks ladies!


----------



## 305keepitlive

Welcome to Aventura Mall!! Brand spanking new store! ❤️

I also recently ordered the FW16 pink metallic mini Antigona from Harrods! Such a better price then the US. Will do a reveal soon❤️


----------



## peonia

305keepitlive said:


> View attachment 3414836
> View attachment 3414838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Aventura Mall!! Brand spanking new store! ❤️
> 
> I also recently ordered the FW16 pink metallic mini Antigona from Harrods! Such a better price then the US. Will do a reveal soon❤️


I've been eyeing the pink metallic leather this season, but I'm unsure of how the metallic calf leather will need to be maintained. Also, it's not available in the Givenchy stores in my area so I can't see it in person. Please let us know how you like it!


----------



## Xyp

Hi, I'm thinking about buying the antigona but not sure about the grey. Will it still be an ok color in 5 years time? Compared to black which will always be classic.
Thanks for your feedback, please help.


----------



## randr21

Xyp said:


> Hi, I'm thinking about buying the antigona but not sure about the grey. Will it still be an ok color in 5 years time? Compared to black which will always be classic.
> Thanks for your feedback, please help.


I think grey is a classic neutral, and will stand the test of time.  Whether its pearl grey or charcoal grey, Givenchy really does amazing colors.  It goes with everything.


----------



## Xyp

randr21 said:


> I think grey is a classic neutral, and will stand the test of time.  Whether its pearl grey or charcoal grey, Givenchy really does amazing colors.  It goes with everything.



Thanks, just quite a bit too spend without actually getting too look at the bag and the color. There's no shops here unfortunately so I just have to buy online and hope I like the color.


----------



## randr21

Xyp said:


> Thanks, just quite a bit too spend without actually getting too look at the bag and the color. There's no shops here unfortunately so I just have to buy online and hope I like the color.


Make sure you find an online retailer with good return police and reviews.


----------



## Yifeizheng

Hi everyone! I've finally moved from Alexander wang and Stella McCartney bags and purchased a Givenchy antigona from barneys. It's the small buff calfskin studded antigona and I adore it but I had a few questions for my fellow Givenchy owners out there. If anyone has any of their bags in the buff color, is it super easy to get dirty since it's a pretty light color? And is it normal for a few things to be off about the bag, i.e one of the letters in Givenchy on the front is ever so slightly crooked, and on one part of the stitching inside under the zipper is crooked? I know not every bag can be made perfectly but I was just wondering if anyone else had experience with this or if I should return it because it's defective. Thank you!


----------



## randr21

Yifeizheng said:


> Hi everyone! I've finally moved from Alexander wang and Stella McCartney bags and purchased a Givenchy antigona from barneys. It's the small buff calfskin studded antigona and I adore it but I had a few questions for my fellow Givenchy owners out there. If anyone has any of their bags in the buff color, is it super easy to get dirty since it's a pretty light color? And is it normal for a few things to be off about the bag, i.e one of the letters in Givenchy on the front is ever so slightly crooked, and on one part of the stitching inside under the zipper is crooked? I know not every bag can be made perfectly but I was just wondering if anyone else had experience with this or if I should return it because it's defective. Thank you!


Welcome, and I have heard about crooked letters before, but not too pervasive.  You should take it back and have Bnys fix it or get a new one w/o this issue.  

As for the light color, as with anything, it will be more obvious if you get it dirty, so try to be a bit more careful.


----------



## Yifeizheng

randr21 said:


> Welcome, and I have heard about crooked letters before, but not too pervasive.  You should take it back and have Bnys fix it or get a new one w/o this issue.
> 
> As for the light color, as with anything, it will be more obvious if you get it dirty, so try to be a bit more careful.



I live in south Florida so there's only a barneys warehouse near me, I had to go online to get this one and it seems that it was the last one, it's showing as out of stock now. I feel like it was a return or something as there's a few other minor issues with it now that I'm looking more closely, and it didn't come with a dustbag. It was greatly discounted though so I'll have to think about whether or not to send it back  Thank you for the response though, glad to know its not only me who got lucky enough to get the crooked letters lol. I appreciate it (:


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hey boys & girls. How are you all doing? Been cheating with other brands lately  to have a more diverse handbag collection. Don't get me wrong GIVENCHY is still one of the top brand I love


----------



## Happy Luppy

Ladies who own Nightingale, is it a good bag? Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of it? TIA!


----------



## scbamboo

Hi ladies.. would you go for the black Pandora Pure with studs or no studs?


----------



## randr21

scbamboo said:


> Hi ladies.. would you go for the black Pandora Pure with studs or no studs?


Studs, theyre not overt but still eye catching


----------



## randr21

Happy Luppy said:


> Ladies who own Nightingale, is it a good bag? Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of it? TIA!


Try doing a search.  There are lots of discussions on choosing btwn gale vs ant vs panda


----------



## randr21

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey boys & girls. How are you all doing? Been cheating with other brands lately [emoji3] to have a more diverse handbag collection. Don't get me wrong GIVENCHY is still one of the top brand I love[emoji813]


I havent ventured from G for ao long, what lovelies have you gotten?


----------



## scbamboo

randr21 said:


> Studs, theyre not overt but still eye catching



really?? cos i found a sweet deal on the with studs but i'm contemplating because i have always wanted the black pandora pure without studs..


----------



## jadeaymanalac

randr21 said:


> I havent ventured from G for ao long, what lovelies have you gotten?


I got from Celine, Loewe, Fendi just to name a few I still want to get a Antigona maybe next year (bought too much already) let see.


----------



## randr21

scbamboo said:


> really?? cos i found a sweet deal on the with studs but i'm contemplating because i have always wanted the black pandora pure without studs..


Then go with what you've always wanted [emoji4]


----------



## randr21

jadeaymanalac said:


> I got from Celine, Loewe, Fendi just to name a few I still want to get a Antigona maybe next year (bought too much already) let see.


Sounds like you really made out.  Every year I say enough with bags, but then I always end up with another one or two.  I think I can open a store!  I have a few ants and will never part with them.


----------



## scbamboo

randr21 said:


> Then go with what you've always wanted [emoji4]



I went down to the boutique and realized the one with studs is made of that soft leather which will get scratched easily. and sadly they ran out of stock with the pandora pure. I am pretty rough with my bags so I ended up buying a Medium Pandora in black goatskin.


----------



## randr21

scbamboo said:


> I went down to the boutique and realized the one with studs is made of that soft leather which will get scratched easily. and sadly they ran out of stock with the pandora pure. I am pretty rough with my bags so I ended up buying a Medium Pandora in black goatskin. [emoji2]


You'll love the med panda, its the original and still a one of a kind design.  Black goat os super sleek.  Pure should be around for a few more seasons, you may get one on sale.


----------



## Real Authentication

randr21 said:


> Studs, theyre not overt but still eye catching


Loving the subtle studs, just enough but not too much


----------



## kat_vil

http://www.antigonabag2014.com

is this a legit website selling Givenchy? I am looking for a wristlet and they are selling if for about 180 US dollars but are based in UK


----------



## alla.miss

I've noticed, that most of retailers online don't carry or carry just a few (only one, actually..) pandora pure! Is it going to be hard to get?


----------



## kat_vil

Anyone? Just wanna know if that website is legit


----------



## randr21

kat_vil said:


> Anyone? Just wanna know if that website is legit


Check givenchy official website as they list official stockists.


----------



## randr21

alla.miss said:


> I've noticed, that most of retailers online don't carry or carry just a few (only one, actually..) pandora pure! Is it going to be hard to get?


Panda pure is not as prevalent as the ant, panda or gale, but barneys and the major us dept stores all had it last winter.  I havent seen any this season, so maybe theyre redesigning or potentially retiring it.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

REVEAL!!! new Mum bag!
Givenchy Pandora Pepe (Sheepskin) Black Medium
Bought from L'inde Le Palais €855.98
All up with duties/taxes to bring to australia i paid 1600aud which is still a saving of $150- $500 from other sites with duty paid like *******, reebonz, net-a-porter


----------



## alla.miss

randr21 said:


> Panda pure is not as prevalent as the ant, panda or gale, but barneys and the major us dept stores all had it last winter.  I havent seen any this season, so maybe theyre redesigning or potentially retiring it.


Yeah, I get the idea. Last year I didn't realize, that panda pure might be a bag, that I would want in my collection. But now it's more structured shape compared with regular panda is growing more and more on me. I have hard times finding it in an off-line store. I'm outside of the US btw.


----------



## alla.miss

PurseOnFleek said:


> REVEAL!!! new Mum bag!
> Givenchy Pandora Pepe (Sheepskin) Black Medium
> Bought from L'inde Le Palais €855.98
> All up with duties/taxes to bring to australia i paid 1600aud which is still a saving of $150- $500 from other sites with duty paid like *******, reebonz, net-a-porter


great choice!)


----------



## tamnhytran

I just picked up the Cavas medium tote, I love my tote bags too much   Was deciding on the all leather tote bag but thought it was too over the top

After that I picked up this new jacket for winter! https://017shop.ca/collections/mens-jackets-coats/products/maggy-belted-coat

Love how different it is from my other jackets since I gotta use the belt to tie it around


----------



## PurseOnFleek

tamnhytran said:


> I just picked up the Cavas medium tote, I love my tote bags too much   Was deciding on the all leather tote bag but thought it was too over the top
> 
> After that I picked up this new jacket for winter! https://017shop.ca/collections/mens-jackets-coats/products/maggy-belted-coat
> 
> Love how different it is from my other jackets since I gotta use the belt to tie it around


Looks like a very warm jacket . That would smother me im too short for long coats [emoji20]


----------



## tamnhytran

PurseOnFleek said:


> Looks like a very warm jacket . That would smother me im too short for long coats [emoji20]


I'm only 5'2 as well. I just wear higher heels


----------



## pnrxo

Hi! I'm currently studying fashion at university and i'm creating a project around Givenchy. If anyone could please answer this survey it would be a big help. It will literally take a few minutes. Thank you https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/V85WNMR


----------



## Lori88

HELP NEEDED PLEASE!! 
I received a Givenchy Antigona from Secret Sales, but the way they packaged it, they folded the long strap in on itself, meaning the leather is very slightly starting to crack! (Only received yesterday!) I have called Givenchy to see if they can do anything, and I'm waiting to hear back. Did anyone else have this problem, and do you think Givenchy will be able to sort, even though not purchased from them? I emailed SS also but waiting to hear back.


----------



## npgSymboL

Hello everyone. I just joined up to ask a question but I'm not sure how to or if I can post in the main forum.
I want to buy my wife a Givenchy antigona for her 30th birthday but am confused over 2 at farfetched. Would really appreciate help.. I don't have much time.

One is 
*small 'Antigona' tote*
$4,498
https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...=9966&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_7_2_

And the other 
*small 'Antigona' tote*
$3,910
https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...9270&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_19_1_

I emailed them and asked and they said the size is different which I can see.
But isn't there 3 sizes? Why would two bags, both labeled "small" size be different measurements?

Please help. Don't know what to do


----------



## randr21

npgSymboL said:


> Hello everyone. I just joined up to ask a question but I'm not sure how to or if I can post in the main forum.
> I want to buy my wife a Givenchy antigona for her 30th birthday but am confused over 2 at farfetched. Would really appreciate help.. I don't have much time.
> 
> One is
> *small 'Antigona' tote*
> $4,498
> https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...=9966&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_7_2_
> 
> And the other
> *small 'Antigona' tote*
> $3,910
> https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...9270&from=listing&tglmdl=1&ffref=lp_pic_19_1_
> 
> I emailed them and asked and they said the size is different which I can see.
> But isn't there 3 sizes? Why would two bags, both labeled "small" size be different measurements?
> 
> Please help. Don't know what to do


Honestly, sometimes the stores dont really provide accurate data in their products.  

Going by pic, they both seem to be the small, even tho yes, there are 3 sizes.  I'd say if you're specifically looking for the small, save yourself the extra couple hundred of dollars and order the less expensive one as the title and pics both show they are smalls.

Another reason for pricing difference may be b/c the stores have different list prices.  I've noticed that when shopping at FF.

Its a stunning bag and I'm sure your wife will love it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mayfairdolly

Lori88 said:


> HELP NEEDED PLEASE!!
> I received a Givenchy Antigona from Secret Sales, but the way they packaged it, they folded the long strap in on itself, meaning the leather is very slightly starting to crack! (Only received yesterday!) I have called Givenchy to see if they can do anything, and I'm waiting to hear back. Did anyone else have this problem, and do you think Givenchy will be able to sort, even though not purchased from them? I emailed SS also but waiting to hear back.



Oh sorry to hear that, Lori88.
I've bought from SS before and in the main they tend to be very good. 
Do let us know what both Givenchy and SS do. I suspect that SS could well just ask you to send it back for a refund as they are unlikely to liaise with Givenchy to get this sorted given their "Flash Sale" business model.
I'd be interested to hear how they propose to move forward. 
Good luck!


----------



## npgSymboL

randr21 said:


> Honestly, sometimes the stores dont really provide accurate data in their products.
> 
> Going by pic, they both seem to be the small, even tho yes, there are 3 sizes.  I'd say if you're specifically looking for the small, save yourself the extra couple hundred of dollars and order the less expensive one as the title and pics both show they are smalls.
> 
> Another reason for pricing difference may be b/c the stores have different list prices.  I've noticed that when shopping at FF.
> 
> Its a stunning bag and I'm sure your wife will love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Thankyou so much for your help


----------



## npgSymboL

Quick question: I checked out a few sites and came across some Givenchy python skin bags. I didn't want to risk buying and her not liking it so I gave a hint to my wife and asked what she thought about something like python skin(because I thought it's her 30th and if I'm going to get an awesome bag why not make it that tiny bit more awesome!) but she said she didn't like them because they would get caught on things. 

Is this accurate? I imagine so, especially if you are using it daily.


----------



## randr21

npgSymboL said:


> Quick question: I checked out a few sites and came across some Givenchy python skin bags. I didn't want to risk buying and her not liking it so I gave a hint to my wife and asked what she thought about something like python skin(because I thought it's her 30th and if I'm going to get an awesome bag why not make it that tiny bit more awesome!) but she said she didn't like them because they would get caught on things.
> 
> Is this accurate? I imagine so, especially if you are using it daily.


Exotics are not meant for daily use usually.  Python skin will curl from use and lack of moisture, and being textured, it will be more susceptible to perm damage.  Its a good thing you hinted to her. She sounds like a smart lady.


----------



## clorbs

Can someone tell me if this date code on this Givenchy Antigona is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## PinkTulip

Question: does the Givenchy at Bicester carry the Pandora bag?


----------



## Rina337

I saw a mini pandora box, some woc, a black Pepe and some other bits.


----------



## the_baglover

Okay, finally decided to take the plunge and ordered a small Antigona in black  non-shiny leather. Can't wait till the bag arrives!


----------



## krisco89

How do you get the crease out? Is this normal? I haven't bought it yet but I'm in love with the size and color and it's the last one in store. It's on sale for $1050 and I don't wanna pass it up but I'm worried the crease isn't normal


----------



## krisco89

randr21 said:


> Honestly, sometimes the stores dont really provide accurate data in their products.
> 
> Going by pic, they both seem to be the small, even tho yes, there are 3 sizes.  I'd say if you're specifically looking for the small, save yourself the extra couple hundred of dollars and order the less expensive one as the title and pics both show they are smalls.
> 
> Another reason for pricing difference may be b/c the stores have different list prices.  I've noticed that when shopping at FF.
> 
> Its a stunning bag and I'm sure your wife will love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



How do you get the crease out? Is this normal? I haven't bought it yet but I'm in love with the size and color and it's the last one in store. It's on sale for $1050 and I don't wanna pass it up but I'm worried the crease isn't normal


----------



## randr21

krisco89 said:


> How do you get the crease out? Is this normal? I haven't bought it yet but I'm in love with the size and color and it's the last one in store. It's on sale for $1050 and I don't wanna pass it up but I'm worried the crease isn't normal


I dont think it's possible, unless you somehow warm up or wet the leather then stretch it slightly?  All conjecture on my part, nothing proven.  Might as well either love it as is, or skip it if it bothers you.  It's really not that noticeable since its grained leather and dark color.


----------



## kbcrew

krisco89 said:


> How do you get the crease out? Is this normal? I haven't bought it yet but I'm in love with the size and color and it's the last one in store. It's on sale for $1050 and I don't wanna pass it up but I'm worried the crease isn't normal



Could you please tell me what store you found this bag in? Did you end up purchasing it? Love the color!


----------



## Sirentian

krisco89 said:


> How do you get the crease out? Is this normal? I haven't bought it yet but I'm in love with the size and color and it's the last one in store. It's on sale for $1050 and I don't wanna pass it up but I'm worried the crease isn't normal





kbcrew said:


> Could you please tell me what store you found this bag in? Did you end up purchasing it? Love the color!



Agreed, it's beautiful and I'd love to know which store! Are they doing their end-of-season clearance already?  I haven't seen that colour at the San Francisco Neiman or Barney's.  It looks like a fall colour, and $1050 seems like a great deal! Can the store not have it repaired for you? Worst case scenario send it to Leather Surgeons or Lovin My Bags to restore it and get it brand new, but that'll probably cost at least $150, maybe you can do it as a one-year tuneup of your bag or something...


----------



## MrGoyard

Finally ordered my Mini Pandora! Was debating between Goatskin and Pepe, but eventually chose Pepe because of the more edgy look. 
I wanted to buy it in store, but since there was no store with Mini Pandora stock in my area I decided to order it from Farfetch.

Let's hope it looks good!


----------



## Nanni84no

Hello ladies! Is the G Nightingale in the size *medium* big enough to use as a gym bag?? Does it have room enough for sneakers, a top, leggings, a towel and fresh underwear/socks and a water bottle? (returning bags bought online is such a hassle from my country). Also want to use it for a carry on bag when travelling.
Please help me out fast, I have one on hold and it is half off !!  

I mean isn't this bag the medium size? it looks pretty big on Amanda Seyfried. Or is this a bigger size than the medium?


----------



## Puzzle58

Help! My givenchy got soaked in the rain and I transferred it to a reusable grocery bag. But then it ended up like this Is there a way to make the color come back?


----------



## Nanni84no

Puzzle58 said:


> Help! My givenchy got soaked in the rain and I transferred it to a reusable grocery bag. But then it ended up like this Is there a way to make the color come back?


I would try leather cleaner to get the stains out. I have some for leather shoes and a bottle for our leather couch at home. Do you have anything like that you could try? Always use a protective spray after a cleaning when it is all dry.


----------



## momoc

Anyone has a problem with the zipper on the mini antigona?
I recently got one and I'm lovinf its look and all but...I don't know if it's me doing anything wrong, I guess it's the leather being very stiff? The zipper just hurts/scrapes my hand every time I'm reaching in...any suggestions?


----------



## amandacasey

Hi everyone!
Is anybody able to please comment on the pandora box mini chain? I am thinking of buying one. I wonder how it holds up, how the patent leather is in real life versus how the Calf leather is, and what your preferences are regarding hardware; gold or silver? Just wondering if anybody can share an opinion of anything about this bag, as there is not a single review online or on YouTube about it.


TIA!


----------



## zoethecat

Hi! Can anyone recommend a reliable professional authentication service? I need to authenticate a small Givenchy Antigona. I already purchased the bag so the Givenchy authentication thread can't help me. Has anyone had any experience with Luxuca as an authenticator? Emailed them two days ago to see what details they needed and ask about the fee, waiting on a response. It looks good to my untrained eye but I can't enjoy the bag until I have some peace of mind.
Thanks!


----------



## mydnight

Hi everyone. I need some help!
I have a medium antigona in black goatskin. I use it only occasionally and it's always stored in its original dustbag. Two weeks ago I took it out and noticed some white specks on the back of the bag and along the strap. Thinking it could be dust, I wiped it down with a slightly damp cloth. They disappeared and I let it air dry. The next day, the white specks were still there! I tried to pick at them gently and they seem to come off, but not entirely. Any idea what this could be and if it can be fixed?? TIA


----------



## Poppys Style

Hi all - I just bought this tote off The Outnet - it was described as the Doppia tote and the card says large E/W tote 100% lamb givenchy 10G5603503 600 - I can't find ANYTHING online similar and I'm torn between keeping it or returning it - it is beautiful soft leather and smells divine and was valued at $1200 on The Outnet and I paid $600 - any help is much appreciated!


----------



## randr21

Poppys Style said:


> Hi all - I just bought this tote off The Outnet - it was described as the Doppia tote and the card says large E/W tote 100% lamb givenchy 10G5603503 600 - I can't find ANYTHING online similar and I'm torn between keeping it or returning it - it is beautiful soft leather and smells divine and was valued at $1200 on The Outnet and I paid $600 - any help is much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731213


Are you questioning its authenticity or just wondering why you can't find anything on the web?  If latter, its just one of those designs that didn't catch on and was retired.  I do recall seeing this shape from past collection, but no idea of the name or year.  Keep it of you really get a lot of use and you like the color and shape.  If not, return and buy something that you have no doubt or hesitation.


----------



## Poppys Style

randr21 said:


> Are you questioning its authenticity or just wondering why you can't find anything on the web?  If latter, its just one of those designs that didn't catch on and was retired.  I do recall seeing this shape from past collection, but no idea of the name or year.  Keep it of you really get a lot of use and you like the color and shape.  If not, return and buy something that you have no doubt or hesitation.


Thanks - I was curious - normally I can at least find something similar on Pinterest or Google images - but ZERO success here...I do love it but the straps are just a tad short for carrying on the shoulder so I'm not sure it works for me - I will sit and stare at it for another week and decide


----------



## ilovehotpot

Hi everyone! I can't decide what would be a good first ever givenchy bag? I love the design of the Pandora but I tried it on and it doesn't suit me, I suit the nightingale but my eyes wander to the antigona.. any advice?


----------



## randr21

ilovehotpot said:


> Hi everyone! I can't decide what would be a good first ever givenchy bag? I love the design of the Pandora but I tried it on and it doesn't suit me, I suit the nightingale but my eyes wander to the antigona.. any advice?


Why does ur eye wander to the ant?  Is it bc u see it everywhere and its the most well known giv bag?  If the gale suits u, I'd advise you to stick w that style.

Ive a big gale collection bc it suits my lifestyle and I love how it looks and smooshes around my body. Its also lighter than the ant.


----------



## mktlim

ilovehotpot said:


> Hi everyone! I can't decide what would be a good first ever givenchy bag? I love the design of the Pandora but I tried it on and it doesn't suit me, I suit the nightingale but my eyes wander to the antigona.. any advice?



My first bag is a medium ant...I've got a small gale too and I find myself using my gale more (it's lighter/more versatile). I use my ant for work more than on weekends because it can get pretty heavy and I'm one of those people who bring a ton of stuff around.


----------



## ilovehotpot

randr21 said:


> Why does ur eye wander to the ant?  Is it bc u see it everywhere and its the most well known giv bag?  If the gale suits u, I'd advise you to stick w that style.
> 
> Ive a big gale collection bc it suits my lifestyle and I love how it looks and smooshes around my body. Its also lighter than the ant.



I never really considered the Ant because I thought it looks too formal but I've seen it on other people and it looks really gorgeous even with off duty looks! I wanted a work appropriate yet weekend friendly bag hence I thought the Gale would be a good choice. What do you think? 




mktlim said:


> My first bag is a medium ant...I've got a small gale too and I find myself using my gale more (it's lighter/more versatile). I use my ant for work more than on weekends because it can get pretty heavy and I'm one of those people who bring a ton of stuff around.



OH!!!!!!! Thanks for enlightening me! I've never considered about the weight!!!!!! I must say the Gale is so soft and light so lovely.. hmm still torn.


----------



## roxta

Borrowing this photo from the Celebrities with Givenchy Bags thread: If you own a small Nightingale, does it slouch this much if you carry it by the shoulder strap? If you were to keep something puffy like a cardigan or scarf in your bag, I assume it holds it's shape quite well - but what about if it were just a few smaller, weighty things (e.g. water bottle, wallet with coins, camera, hand cream)? It looks like the sagging can get pretty bad if you don't have the Gale fully stuffed, preferably with lightweight items...


----------



## randr21

roxta said:


> Borrowing this photo from the Celebrities with Givenchy Bags thread: If you own a small Nightingale, does it slouch this much if you carry it by the shoulder strap? If you were to keep something puffy like a cardigan or scarf in your bag, I assume it holds it's shape quite well - but what about if it were just a few smaller, weighty things (e.g. water bottle, wallet with coins, camera, hand cream)? It looks like the sagging can get pretty bad if you don't have the Gale fully stuffed, preferably with lightweight items...
> 
> View attachment 3742100


New gale leather is stiffer n thicker than older version, but bc its native design is unstructured, it will get softer w use, esp if u use daily, compared to the ant, esp if u r not use a purse kit or something to keep its structure while in use.  If u dont like that look, or how delicious it is to hug ur bag like i do, then either cycle thru w other bags more often, dont carry heavy items then u should be ok. Otherwise stick w ant or horizon.


----------



## mktlim

roxta said:


> Borrowing this photo from the Celebrities with Givenchy Bags thread: If you own a small Nightingale, does it slouch this much if you carry it by the shoulder strap? If you were to keep something puffy like a cardigan or scarf in your bag, I assume it holds it's shape quite well - but what about if it were just a few smaller, weighty things (e.g. water bottle, wallet with coins, camera, hand cream)? It looks like the sagging can get pretty bad if you don't have the Gale fully stuffed, preferably with lightweight items...
> 
> View attachment 3742100



I haven't had my small gale look like that without much in it....sometimes the sides with the handles cave in (dunno if that made sense) but never like the pic above...I'm thinking that's a medium? I find mine keeps its shape for the most part without anything in it and it's on a flat surface.


----------



## becca7401

zoethecat said:


> Hi! Can anyone recommend a reliable professional authentication service? I need to authenticate a small Givenchy Antigona. I already purchased the bag so the Givenchy authentication thread can't help me. Has anyone had any experience with Luxuca as an authenticator? Emailed them two days ago to see what details they needed and ask about the fee, waiting on a response. It looks good to my untrained eye but I can't enjoy the bag until I have some peace of mind.
> Thanks!



Hi! Did you ever find a good authenticator? I don't think the authenticator on the thread is currently active, and I have a Givenchy Antigona on the way (from the Vestiaire Collective) that I'd like to have checked once it arrives. Thanks


----------



## zoethecat

becca7401 said:


> Hi! Did you ever find a good authenticator? I don't think the authenticator on the thread is currently active, and I have a Givenchy Antigona on the way (from the Vestiaire Collective) that I'd like to have checked once it arrives. Thanks


Yes, I did! I used Luxuca.com, Camille was really great, really thorough!  It did end up costing me 50$ for the authenticaton because I needed the official letter for my chargeback with Visa which is currently in progress. I got duped by a superfake, go me!


----------



## becca7401

zoethecat said:


> Yes, I did! I used Luxuca.com, Camille was really great, really thorough!  It did end up costing me 50$ for the authenticaton because I needed the official letter for my chargeback with Visa which is currently in progress. I got duped by a superfake, go me!



Ahh what a pain! But thanks for the recommendation, I will give them a go


----------



## karlita27

Hello. This is my first luxuary bag. And while using it I have noticed some imperfections. I am 100% sure that it is authentic coz I asked a legit seller to buy it for me in London. I have the gift receipt with me. The issues I have are 1. the zipper edge is not even 2. givenchy logo the letter H there is a small line on top 3. the code inside the bag is not even

Anyone who had this issues? Did you change it or are you okay with it? I called the store in our country and told me they cant change it. They cannot help me. Now I wrote Givenchy a letter already. And still waiting for the reply. Hoping for your feedback.


----------



## randr21

karlita27 said:


> View attachment 3760815
> View attachment 3760816
> View attachment 3760817
> View attachment 3760815
> View attachment 3760816
> View attachment 3760817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. This is my first luxuary bag. And while using it I have noticed some imperfections. I am 100% sure that it is authentic coz I asked a legit seller to buy it for me in London. I have the gift receipt with me. The issues I have are 1. the zipper edge is not even 2. givenchy logo the letter H there is a small line on top 3. the code inside the bag is not even
> 
> Anyone who had this issues? Did you change it or are you okay with it? I called the store in our country and told me they cant change it. They cannot help me. Now I wrote Givenchy a letter already. And still waiting for the reply. Hoping for your feedback.


You should take it to a Givenchy store.  This is a QC issue, more so the logo than the rest.


----------



## becca7401

Has anyone had recent experience with Givenchy repairs? I have lost a screw from my medium Antigona (sobs), but contacted Givenchy's customer service, sent all of the required pictures and details, and they have told me that their after-sale team will repair it but not until after the summer holidays as everyone is away (how I envy the French way of life.) They will therefore send out a postage label in September.

I was wondering how long I can expect it to take, how much it might cost (if they charge at all - the bag is a few years old) etc. Thanks!


----------



## Jaxsonsmom

Has anyone heard of Givenchy having a Maroquinerie collection? I purchased a vintage bag and the label has that on it, above the Givenchy. The seller said it was a limited collection? I didn't see the full label when I purchased it online or wouldn't have jumped on it. Any advice would be great!


----------



## randr21

Pretty quiet these past few days.  Is everyone shopping at the nordie anni sale?  I know I am...lol


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Hi everyone! I've been eyeing mini Antigona for the past couple of months; ironically I didn't like the design when it was first introduced, couldn't understand the hype about it and never joined the bandwagon. But...but, while searching for a mini structured bag, I fell in love...oh I fell in love. I tried it on couple of times and went through different sizes, leathers and colors and came to conclusion that my heart desires something of old age. I wanted the mint green with silver hardware.
Although the SA told me how impossible it is to come across one, I actually ended up hunting it down in a local proved designer website (similar to  *Fashionphile). *
Of course, all dreams are meant to be crushed at some point, and for me is the condition of the bag. It is perfect, no scratches BUT the lining is not so clean. (picture 4)
Now, I love this bag dearly and all that jazz. If I end up purchasing it, I'm planning to take it to a bag spa and have it cleaned. Now my question is, would you have gone for it? is it worth overlooking this tiny/not so tiny issue?


----------



## randr21

Ladan Mrss said:


> Hi everyone! I've been eyeing mini Antigona for the past couple of months; ironically I didn't like the design when it was first introduced, couldn't understand the hype about it and never joined the bandwagon. But...but, while searching for a mini structured bag, I fell in love...oh I fell in love. I tried it on couple of times and went through different sizes, leathers and colors and came to conclusion that my heart desires something of old age. I wanted the mint green with silver hardware.
> Although the SA told me how impossible it is to come across one, I actually ended up hunting it down in a local proved designer website (similar to  *Fashionphile). *
> Of course, all dreams are meant to be crushed at some point, and for me is the condition of the bag. It is perfect, no scratches BUT the lining is not so clean. (picture 4)
> Now, I love this bag dearly and all that jazz. If I end up purchasing it, I'm planning to take it to a bag spa and have it cleaned. Now my question is, would you have gone for it? is it worth overlooking this tiny/not so tiny issue?
> 
> View attachment 3773051
> View attachment 3773052
> View attachment 3773053
> View attachment 3773054


Amazing you even found one, so I say it's meant to be. If the bag specialist can clean the inside, then it'll be perfect. I think the mini ant is a great bag, holds a lot and the mint color is really unique.


----------



## BOWShop

lara0112 said:


> this is great!! I am still waiting for my first pre-owned givenchy bag but I got into the brand because of the givenchy new line bag I saw in some of the shops. couldn't justify the purchase in the end but maybe I find it preowned at some point....



Hi There! Try an entry level piece that is Vintage (shop green while you're at it . 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Givenchy-Parfums-clutch-5978be362fd0b7cc8e024e59


----------



## lvloveremma

Hi, I've recently bought a Givenchy Medium antigona from the f/w13 collection preloved. I'm starting to question its authenticity as its lost its structure and collapses when its not full although everything else on the bag looks legit. Can Antigonas lose their shape after so many years and from hard wear? Thank you


----------



## randr21

lvloveremma said:


> Hi, I've recently bought a Givenchy Medium antigona from the f/w13 collection preloved. I'm starting to question its authenticity as its lost its structure and collapses when its not full although everything else on the bag looks legit. Can Antigonas lose their shape after so many years and from hard wear? Thank you


Yes, it can lose its structure if you use it daily and keep heavy things in there.  Google pics of Gwyneth Paltrow. She does have a large ant, and the leather may be different as hers is from many years ago, but still. There have been one or two posts on here about losing shape.


----------



## imeeh19

I have a question with the nightingale. Why are most of the bags base oblong in shape but i see some square base? Different season maybe?


----------



## randr21

imeeh19 said:


> I have a question with the nightingale. Why are most of the bags base oblong in shape but i see some square base? Different season maybe?


I've only seen oblong in med bags, but I haven't looked at the small ir mini sizes, maybe that has to do with it.


----------



## Cortana

Question: How are the shoulder straps on the Antigona? 

After a crappy experience with someone trying to grab my bag in a crowd (downtown Seattle gets SKETCHY) when I was just holding the handles, I want to make sure all bags I buy have straps, but are also comfortable. 

Is it a practical length to use regularly? Or is it too short? I'm a little busty to strap length doesn't go as far for me as it might for others.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Is it normal for Givenchy bags to have the "made in china" tag?
I can't get the bag to get authenticated since the thread is locked at the moment.


----------



## mktlim

Happy Luppy said:


> Is it normal for Givenchy bags to have the "made in china" tag?
> I can't get the bag to get authenticated since the thread is locked at the moment.



Sounds like a red flag to me, all my bags say "Made in Italy" (someone correct me if I'm wrong!).


----------



## ryu143

Hi pardon for posting here coz i cant find open thread to authenticate givenchy bag. As per authentication first this bag is auth but as for me it is off for the ff reason 
1. The spring is visible on its detachable strap
2. King star engraved on its buttons.i believe it should be plain


----------



## ryu143

mktlim said:


> Sounds like a red flag to me, all my bags say "Made in Italy" (someone correct me if I'm wrong!).


There are givenchy  bags made in china nowadays but scrutinize the details very careful also for it is not only the basis for its authentication


----------



## yunica

Just curious... Does anyone remember if old Nightgales ever had diagonal/V-shaped seams (vs. the cross-shaped ones)? I came across one and thought it was an interesting detail. Definitely enhances the slouchiness that I love about this bag!


----------



## BagStalker44

zoethecat said:


> Hi! Can anyone recommend a reliable professional authentication service? I need to authenticate a small Givenchy Antigona. I already purchased the bag so the Givenchy authentication thread can't help me. Has anyone had any experience with Luxuca as an authenticator? Emailed them two days ago to see what details they needed and ask about the fee, waiting on a response. It looks good to my untrained eye but I can't enjoy the bag until I have some peace of mind.
> Thanks!


Hi, did you have success with Luxuca?


----------



## randr21

yunica said:


> Just curious... Does anyone remember if old Nightgales ever had diagonal/V-shaped seams (vs. the cross-shaped ones)? I came across one and thought it was an interesting detail. Definitely enhances the slouchiness that I love about this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3811466


I recall certain tricolored ones had some v shapes, but not an all solid colored one.


----------



## Rina337

Hi!! Just wanted to ask anyone who owns a Givenchy bag in oxblood/burgundy how well the colour has kept? Does the colour run/transfer, have they had problems with it fading? Thanks!


----------



## mktlim

Rina337 said:


> Hi!! Just wanted to ask anyone who owns a Givenchy bag in oxblood/burgundy how well the colour has kept? Does the colour run/transfer, have they had problems with it fading? Thanks!



I have a shiny ant in burgundy and it still looks ok...but then again I don't use it as often as my other bags.


----------



## randr21

Rina337 said:


> Hi!! Just wanted to ask anyone who owns a Givenchy bag in oxblood/burgundy how well the colour has kept? Does the colour run/transfer, have they had problems with it fading? Thanks!


My obsedia tote and panda are both thriving, but I do rotate my bags every couple of weeks usually.


----------



## Rina337

mktlim said:


> I have a shiny ant in burgundy and it still looks ok...but then again I don't use it as often as my other bags.





randr21 said:


> My obsedia tote and panda are both thriving, but I do rotate my bags every couple of weeks usually.



Thank you, it rains a fair bit in the UK so didn't want a bag that doesn't hold colour well.


----------



## rubythejewel

Hey everybody, i'm new here & to Givenchy so if this isn't along w/ the rules don't kill me! 

I have 2 things I want authenticated. I would really appreciate any help. Below is a imgur album. Thanks!!!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Has anyone seen the infinity bags in person? Specifically the bucket? I'm wondering if the strap is too short for a jacket.. https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/giv..._medium=Retargeting&utm_campaign=us_criteo_en

apologies if there's a thread for this line already


----------



## Cortana

stephlny78 said:


> Has anyone seen the infinity bags in person? Specifically the bucket? I'm wondering if the strap is too short for a jacket.. https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/giv..._medium=Retargeting&utm_campaign=us_criteo_en
> 
> apologies if there's a thread for this line already


IMO the strap is comparable to a small (not mini) Antigona. So if you have a super bulky jacket it may be bothersome.


----------



## alla.miss

Hi all!
I tried on the new infinity crossbody bag in small size and found the style to be very flattering. The chain makes the bag a bit heavy, but it so beautiful and statement! Saw the bag in black and beige - both are beautiful.

Pics courtesy of NAP



Also tried on the shark lock in small size and pebbled burgundy leather. Didn’t not expect it to fit so flattering!  It fitted me well both on shoulder, crossbody and in hand. Still small for work and doesn’t fit A4, but will fit an ipad or a note book as well as everyday essentials. (I’m slender 170cm for reference).

So I do recommend these styles!


----------



## fuel122909

Hello everyone. I am new to this blog. I was wondering if anyone has shopped at **********? An online store based in Quebec, Canada.


----------



## randr21

Do a search on the whole forum and you should see all posts where it us mentioned, if any.


----------



## aaddis09

nice


----------



## Marktheshark

I know this is a givenchy thread but I need some advice. I’m going to purchase my wife a nice bag for Christmas but idk which one to get 

It’s rather a med Antigona in black or a classic saint laurent tote


----------



## Belindaaa

fuel122909 said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this blog. I was wondering if anyone has shopped at **********? An online store based in Quebec, Canada.


are you talking about *********? I am in Canada and when I see quebec I thought you might refer to this website? Never shopped there but I've seen Best Buy Canada uses them in their online channel selling discount designer bags at an unbelievable price! I checked the website however couldn't find any reviews but I did find some bad comments in glassdoor where their staff posted reviews about them.


----------



## randr21

Marktheshark said:


> I know this is a givenchy thread but I need some advice. I’m going to purchase my wife a nice bag for Christmas but idk which one to get
> 
> It’s rather a med Antigona in black or a classic saint laurent tote


Two diff bags, but both functional. Antigona is a bit more unique than a standard tote, but you really should ask your wife, or maybe her bff who knows her well.  Of course in this afternoon, I'm going to be biased and say antigona, which looks beautiful in black, and I own the small, med and mini sizes.


----------



## MyriamVogt

Hello my dears!

I bought a used (preloved) Givenchy Antigona and I would like to ask you to help me with some questions.

I was hoping that this bag would soften a little bit when I use it regulary and a long time…. (get a little bit slouchy )

Unfortunately, I found that you can feel in the lining, that the bag is reinforced with something. Plastic? Cardboard? What is that inside of the lining? 
Does it make sense? I can describe that badly and my english is not as good as I could reasonably translate ... sorry....

Of course, many want her to keep her beautiful shape. I would have wished that in time it would become like the model of Gwyneth Paltrow. Naïve?

Nice and slouchy ... but that's probably nothing?
What are your experiences? 

It is the Antigona (medium) in goatskin and from 2015 when I read the code correctly..
And, yes, she is original ... I received her with invoice ....

Thank you so much for your opinion and experience during use this beauty.

Many greetings from rainy Germany, 
Myriam


----------



## randr21

MyriamVogt said:


> Hello my dears!
> 
> I bought a used (preloved) Givenchy Antigona and I would like to ask you to help me with some questions.
> [emoji813]
> I was hoping that this bag would soften a little bit when I use it regulary and a long time…. (get a little bit slouchy )
> 
> Unfortunately, I found that you can feel in the lining, that the bag is reinforced with something. Plastic? Cardboard? What is that inside of the lining?
> Does it make sense? I can describe that badly and my english is not as good as I could reasonably translate ... sorry....
> 
> Of course, many want her to keep her beautiful shape. I would have wished that in time it would become like the model of Gwyneth Paltrow. Naïve?
> 
> Nice and slouchy ... but that's probably nothing?
> What are your experiences?
> 
> It is the Antigona (medium) in goatskin and from 2015 when I read the code correctly..
> And, yes, she is original ... I received her with invoice ....
> 
> Thank you so much for your opinion and experience during use this beauty.
> 
> Many greetings from rainy Germany,
> Myriam


Gwyneth's antigona is from either the first or second generation collection, so the leather, design may have changed since you bought yours.

Having said that, the ant is by nature a structured bag, which is probably why you found reinforcement inside the bag.  It doesn't make sense to me to expect my structured bag to start softening or sagging. If that happened, I'd actually be upset.

However, if you really like that look, you can put heavy cans inside and hang it overnight. Do this daily and stop once you've achieved the desired sag.

Other than that, wear it daily during daytime, and squish it against you as much as you remember to. I'm sure with these two methods, your ant will  lose its structure. But don't expect it to be like Gwyneth's for a while.

I recommend the nightingale, which is a little structured, but softens easier and looks chic too.  Good luck.


----------



## MissNataliie

Is there a Givenchy thread for what’s in your bag posts?! Because if not we really need one!


----------



## Bellagarofalo

I have a medium black drummed leather antigona. I LOVE the weight, durability and size of the Antigona as compared to my Celine Mini and YSL cabas rive gauche. I am wondering if it is worth buying in other colors, or whether people have regretted such a choice?


----------



## randr21

Bellagarofalo said:


> I have a medium black drummed leather antigona. I LOVE the weight, durability and size of the Antigona as compared to my Celine Mini and YSL cabas rive gauche. I am wondering if it is worth buying in other colors, or whether people have regretted such a choice?


Nope, I don't regret getting 3 med ants, all in diff colors and textures.  If your outfit is a little edgy or fashion forward, this bag really grounds you.  It has gravitas, if that makes any sense bsense.


----------



## Bellagarofalo

randr21 said:


> Nope, I don't regret getting 3 med ants, all in diff colors and textures.  If your outfit is a little edgy or fashion forward, this bag really grounds you.  It has gravitas, if that makes any sense bsense.


Agreed. My outfits are typically "classic" due to my profession and the Antigona is perfect for classic styles. Thank you for your input!


----------



## sparkledust

I just purchased a 2017 mini pandora in bright pink, its my first light colored bag, does anyone know if this photo is a good representation of the color?  If so, I guess it’ll be a stain magnet.


----------



## randr21

sparkledust said:


> View attachment 3944803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 2017 mini pandora in bright pink, its my first light colored bag, does anyone know if this photo is a good representation of the color?  If so, I guess it’ll be a stain magnet.


Yes, pastel or light colors need to be extra careful when worn.


----------



## sparkledust

randr21, thanks for your reply, I just got the bag and it’s light, but it’s so pretty and girly I may ignore my fears and keep it. I also bought a deep teal Chloe Marcie from the NM sale and its lovely, but the pink Pandora just wows me.


----------



## Rina337

Currently in my pandora backpack

Main compartment: scarf, gloves, small umbrella, cdg long wallet, round pouch (with packet of nuts, a small bar of chocolate and licorice).

Large zip pocket: iphone cable, portable battery, mini tube of handcream, rollerball perfume (tobacco vanille/rouge jasmin blend), lip balm, headphones, tissues, wet wipe, mints, and not in photo- key case.

Tiny zip pocket: muji thin card holder (plasters, glasses cleaning tissue, hair tie, dental flossing thingy), another hair tie.

What else fits:
A light jacket, 1ltr water bottle, ipad, cosmetic pouch (cc cushion, cloudpaint, eyeliner pen, eyebrow pencil and two mini powder brushes)


----------



## wondering1998

Currently own Antigona. Bit heavier but looks classy and goes with almost everything!


----------



## Resyl Paulino

Hi,  everyone!  I came across an IG page claiming that they are selling "authentic overruns" Givenchy antigona and pandora bags.   Do luxury bags have overruns?  Hope to hear from anyone...


----------



## bluestarstsl

Anyone have problem with Givenchy Antigona bag with scuff like this?


----------



## bluestarstsl

sparkledust said:


> View attachment 3944803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 2017 mini pandora in bright pink, its my first light colored bag, does anyone know if this photo is a good representation of the color?  If so, I guess it’ll be a stain magnet.



I will really love all these pastel colour! But I am not very sure about the quality. It seem so fragile. I just bought mine from Reebonz and I see there is a scuff near the zipper, fresh from the box. So I am a bit skeptical now! I really love the colour. I will just return it if Reebonz can't exchange for me. Because a USD 2000+ bag shouldn't be like this.


----------



## Antigone

bluestarstsl said:


> Anyone have problem with Givenchy Antigona bag with scuff like this?



The strap of my Pandora has the same scuff.


----------



## freshoysters

Has anyone seen an Antigona Mini in the color Bottle Green being sold at boutiques or reputable online sites? I found a seller that sells this and is really tempted to buy it but I've googled everywhere and can't really find even a proper picture of Antigona Mini in that color. It's mainly the medium size that comes with that particular shade. I've attached some pics, would appreciate some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Does anyone know how the boxing sneakers run?


----------



## Gel07

Can someone help me authenticate this small pandora aqua green bag? Thank you so much!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Gel07 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this small pandora aqua green bag? Thank you so much!!


Hello. You need to post this under the authenticate this Givenchy section...please read the requirements needed to authenticate the item. Thank you....


----------



## Rhiankaiden

Hi! Can you ladies please help me determine whether or not this antigona is authentic??


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi all, I recently purchased a small “steel grey” Givenchy Antigona from Member119055 on HEWI which was new but at less than half price. Yes I know too good to be true. However, when I had it authenticated it turned out to be fake. I’m still waiting for a refund from HEWI but I’ve since purchased a new one from an authorised Givenchy site. This seller is based in Germany and lists same bags  over and over again at half off retail price and brands include Givenchy, Balenciaga and Saint Laurent. They a professional seller with company name Kademo GmbH and seem to sell through HEWI and Rebelle. I believe they’re selling superfakes as they don’t seem to list these high end bags on their own German website. So buyers beware!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Rhiankaiden said:


> Hi! Can you ladies please help me determine whether or not this antigona is authentic??


there's no authenticator for GIvenchy on the blog right now.


----------



## dancingsugar21

Hi all, could you please help me to identify if this Antigona is small or medium? And also the leather? Looks like grained goatskin to me. Found this online and been wanting to look for something similar to purchase. Appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

dancingsugar21 said:


> Hi all, could you please help me to identify if this Antigona is small or medium? And also the leather? Looks like grained goatskin to me. Found this online and been wanting to look for something similar to purchase. Appreciate the help. Thanks!


That is the small size.  The medium size has a much wider shoulder strap.  And yes it does look like the goatskin sugar leather.


----------



## akarp317

I can’t tell my hubs and I need to tell someone who understands the struggle. 

I just made an impulse buy and I am. So. Excited. I just went on threalreal and saw two GORGEOUS Pandoras both at a killer price so I just went for it. Both of them. 

I don’t think I’ll regret the purchase either because I love both bags forever. 

Viola! Is the first one “old pink?”


----------



## randr21

akarp317 said:


> I can’t tell my hubs and I need to tell someone who understands the struggle.
> 
> I just made an impulse buy and I am. So. Excited. I just went on threalreal and saw two GORGEOUS Pandoras both at a killer price so I just went for it. Both of them.
> 
> I don’t think I’ll regret the purchase either because I love both bags forever.
> 
> Viola! Is the first one “old pink?”
> 
> View attachment 4179294
> View attachment 4179295


I don't blame you, they are both gorgeous.


----------



## Antigone

akarp317 said:


> I don’t think I’ll regret the purchase either because I love both bags forever.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179294
> View attachment 4179295



LOVE!


----------



## shazzy quijano

Isn’t she lovely? My favorite Antigona


----------



## randr21

Anyone watch their fashion show? Kinda like the military colors and style, with some subtle florals thrown in. The bags and overall aesthetic is so different. Their ott shiny beads were almost understated...am intrigued by their clothes for very first time.  Their new bags really worked well with the clothing.


----------



## Antigone

Is USD $1215 a good price for the small goatskin Pandora?


----------



## Dashali

Would you be so kind to help me to find thread authenticity givenchy antigona tote? Thank you


----------



## randr21

Dashali said:


> Would you be so kind to help me to find thread authenticity givenchy antigona tote? Thank you


No Givenchy authenticator currently, but you can search for paid authenticating services that others have recommended.


----------



## Annawakes

I’m watching Suits on Amazon Prime.  Donna carries an Antigona in a couple of episodes in the fourth season.  A grey one and then a black one as well.  They look like the mini size.


----------



## Sterntalerli

I am so disappointed right now. 

I bought the Givenchy studded boots and after wearing them once had to contact customer service. They are squeaky as hell. People around started commenting on them - not fun. 

I just got the answer that they cannot do anything because I ordered them off Farfetch. I told them about the seller from the beginning and yet they still wanted detailed info like invoice, my address, code printed in the shoe etc. 

After getting all these details the tell me the reason they can’t do anything is the shop I ordered them online? Why not tell me in the first place?! 

Anyone experiencing the same problem with those boots? Any idea how to get rid of the squeaky sound?


----------



## randr21

Ariana grande's is the new face of Givenchy. All I think of when I see her is her licking the donut without buying. 

https://www.givenchy.com/america/en/maison-clare-waight-keller-FallWinter19campaign.html


----------



## tickedoffchick

randr21 said:


> Ariana grande's is the new face of Givenchy. All I think of when I see her is her licking the donut without buying.
> 
> https://www.givenchy.com/america/en/maison-clare-waight-keller-FallWinter19campaign.html



I'm usually Negative Nellie but I think she's a great choice - she has a very elegant look and style and will potentially bring in a whole generation of new Givenchy fans. And she did apologize for the whole donut thing ...


----------



## Sterntalerli

I personally wouldn’t describe her style as elegant. But everybody has their own definition  when I think of Givenchy I think of Audrey Hepburn and classic styles like hers.


----------



## ilovehotpot

hi guys! i'm considering a pre-loved nightingale but torn between the sizes and of course budget. 
i found a great nightingale in grey in medium which is within my budget. however i am 5ft1 (155cm) and UK size 6-8. Is it too big for me? i am planning to use it as a work bag if i need to put in my 13' macbook. for your advice please!


----------



## randr21

ilovehotpot said:


> hi guys! i'm considering a pre-loved nightingale but torn between the sizes and of course budget.
> i found a great nightingale in grey in medium which is within my budget. however i am 5ft1 (155cm) and UK size 6-8. Is it too big for me? i am planning to use it as a work bag if i need to put in my 13' macbook. for your advice please!



Dont think a med will fit ur mac, but you can easily find the dimensions on a major luxury website.  As for is it too big, if u still want it if it doesnt fit a 13' mac, then it probably will be a little oversized. Some ppl like that look, so it's up to u.


----------



## randr21

I realize it's a business. And I also just read that ariana grande is one of Time's top 25 influencers with over 220 million followers. I guess we will see if the partnership will continue beyond f/w 2019.


----------



## Backbay09

Just bought mini Antigona in storm Greg (fall 2019). Love it! Love it! Love it!  
But i cannot figure out how to change the strap!? Help please. I googled and it says to just pop it - and I can’t imagine this in case I hurt the strap! Ughh. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## randr21

MlovesFashion-101 said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm thinking of treating me to Givenchy handbag it'll be my first what would you recommend I should go for?


Hard to answer such open ended request, esp since we have no idea what your preferences are. I suggest doing research, go to store and look at styles, watch YT, read the threads on this forum once you've narrowed down your choices.


----------



## IntheOcean

Excuse me, is there no Authenticate this Givenchy thread? I thought there was, but now I don't see it.


----------



## randr21

IntheOcean said:


> Excuse me, is there no Authenticate this Givenchy thread? I thought there was, but now I don't see it.


No authenticators so the dedicated thread was closed by Mods. Many ppl just open their own thread, but then it gets closed quickly.


----------



## IntheOcean

randr21 said:


> No authenticators so the dedicated thread was closed by Mods. Many ppl just open their own thread, but then it gets closed quickly.


Thank you. It's a shame


----------



## gingerkay

Hello, I've found a lovely black and grey medium Nightingale. This would be my first Givenchy purchase, but I'm worried this is too similar to the mustard/gold Fendi Chameleon that I bought last year. They are completely different color schemes, but a similar slouchy satchel style. The Chameleon is my only premium bag and thinking I should maybe be get something more structured to start building out my collection. (I'd love an Antigona but would need to build up a little more for that.) I do have more structured purses from "contemporary" makers that I use and like, so would it be weird or a poor investment to have two slouchy premium bags like this?


----------



## randr21

gingerkay said:


> Hello, I've found a lovely black and grey medium Nightingale. This would be my first Givenchy purchase, but I'm worried this is too similar to the mustard/gold Fendi Chameleon that I bought last year. They are completely different color schemes, but a similar slouchy satchel style. The Chameleon is my only premium bag and thinking I should maybe be get something more structured to start building out my collection. (I'd love an Antigona but would need to build up a little more for that.) I do have more structured purses from "contemporary" makers that I use and like, so would it be weird or a poor investment to have two slouchy premium bags like this?


Beautiful color on the Fendi. If that's your only slouchy bag, I would absolutely go with getting another one bc since you own one, you've already "road tested" it and have practical real life experiences of how it works for your lifestyle. 

I adore the "gale" as it's affectionately known here, and the original version is hands down best quality unstructured bag I've ever owned. The one you picked out has great color blocking and the shoulder strap is super comfy bc of its padding.

Slouchy bags I feel are easier to carry bc it molds to your body and is less bulky. It's also more versatile as an everyday bag, like a tote. 

Whatever you decide, I hope you are happy!


----------



## gingerkay

randr21 said:


> Beautiful color on the Fendi. If that's your only slouchy bag, I would absolutely go with getting another one bc since you own one, you've already "road tested" it and have practical real life experiences of how it works for your lifestyle.
> 
> I adore the "gale" as it's affectionately known here, and the original version is hands down best quality unstructured bag I've ever owned. The one you picked out has great color blocking and the shoulder strap is super comfy bc of its padding.
> 
> Slouchy bags I feel are easier to carry bc it molds to your body and is less bulky. It's also more versatile as an everyday bag, like a tote.
> 
> Whatever you decide, I hope you are happy!


Thank you for your insight! I've been using my Chameleon more lately and realizing that I really do like a slouchy bag for everyday easy but put-together use. I do love that color block Gale and the strap looks great (much more comfy than the chameleon.) I'm going to go for it and hold out for the perfect structured bag, as I seem to be more picky with those.


----------



## pauii

Hi everyone. This has probably been asked before, but curious to know what's the difference of bags bought from outlet stores compared to the ones from boutiques? Are they different quality, or returned items?

Asking because I'm interested in one from an online seller. Price is considerably lower compared to mall price. Seller says it's because the bag was bought from an outlet store. And I'm new to designers, so I don't know.


----------



## randr21

pauii said:


> Hi everyone. This has probably been asked before, but curious to know what's the difference of bags bought from outlet stores compared to the ones from boutiques? Are they different quality, or returned items?
> 
> Asking because I'm interested in one from an online seller. Price is considerably lower compared to mall price. Seller says it's because the bag was bought from an outlet store. And I'm new to designers, so I don't know. [emoji3]


Only 1 Givenchy outlet I'm aware of in the US so their stock are not "made for outlets like some other brands. Most are probably less popular and/or overstock, and others are from retired styles that the brand don't want to keep in boutiques. So if you're worried about quality, you shouldn't be. That said, I'm pleasantly surprised that the seller confessed to the origins, as she may easily have left that info out and just marked up the bag as if she bought it new.


----------



## pauii

randr21 said:


> Only 1 Givenchy outlet I'm aware of in the US so their stock are not "made for outlets like some other brands. Most are probably less popular and/or overstock, and others are from retired styles that the brand don't want to keep in boutiques. So if you're worried about quality, you shouldn't be. That said, I'm pleasantly surprised that the seller confessed to the origins, as she may easily have left that info out and just marked up the bag as if she bought it new.


Hey! Thanks for this.  Are there also outlet stores in Europe?


----------



## randr21

pauii said:


> Hey! Thanks for this.  Are there also outlet stores in Europe?


No idea, try google.


----------



## imunlisted

Hello again, Givenchy crew!

Posted pics in the GV3 thread as well but wanted to try and get as many people's opinions as possible... I've been eyeing the GV3 in small but originally only considered it in all black (just not suede) but unexpectedly came across one in velvet animal print that was an amazing price via Nordstrom. I'm not sure if I should keep it  because I own nothing print or patterned... I think it looks amazing on it's own but I think I might be slightly intimidated...

Would love some thoughts/advice! If anyone owns the GV3, especially in a special colorway/pattern/finish/combo, I'd love to hear/see how you style it!


----------



## randr21

imunlisted said:


> Hello again, Givenchy crew!
> 
> Posted pics in the GV3 thread as well but wanted to try and get as many people's opinions as possible... I've been eyeing the GV3 in small but originally only considered it in all black (just not suede) but unexpectedly came across one in velvet animal print that was an amazing price via Nordstrom. I'm not sure if I should keep it  because I own nothing print or patterned... I think it looks amazing on it's own but I think I might be slightly intimidated...
> 
> Would love some thoughts/advice! If anyone owns the GV3, especially in a special colorway/pattern/finish/combo, I'd love to hear/see how you style it!
> 
> View attachment 4654283
> 
> View attachment 4654284


Very statement bag. Unless you have the life of a Real Housewife, I'd pass and wait for your black one. It'll be more wearable, even if you have to search longer for a good price one.


----------



## JenJBS

I would style the animal print with a black dress; or jeans with a black top and black shoes. But unless those are looks you wear a great deal, I'd also suggest waiting for the black one. 

It is possible to find great deals on Antigona bags - even new. What color(s) and size(s) are you considering? Do you want new, or would you consider pre-loved? I got mine new from a boutique for over 50% off.


----------



## Mev64

Hi guys,
Hoping someone can give me their tips on cleaning & conditioning pre owned a Pandora mini. Leather is looking a little dull.  Much appreciated


----------



## randr21

Mev64 said:


> Hi guys,
> Hoping someone can give me their tips on cleaning & conditioning pre owned a Pandora mini. Leather is looking a little dull.  Much appreciated


I use lexol leather cleaner and conditioner. You can find the set on amazon.


----------



## Mev64

randr21 said:


> I use lexol leather cleaner and conditioner. You can find the set on amazon.


Thank you kind lady


----------



## randr21

Mev64 said:


> Thank you kind lady


Make sure to test an inconspicuous spot first. That's with any leather item you're about to clean/condition.


----------



## imunlisted

JenJBS said:


> I would style the animal print with a black dress; or jeans with a black top and black shoes. But unless those are looks you wear a great deal, I'd also suggest waiting for the black one.
> 
> It is possible to find great deals on Antigona bags - even new. What color(s) and size(s) are you considering? Do you want new, or would you consider pre-loved? I got mine new from a boutique for over 50% off.



So sorry - originally read your reply on my phone and didn't see your question!

I'm Givenchy-mad: I have the black Nightingale, black Pandora, black George V, black croc embossed shark flap cross-body, black men's Cobra shoulder bag, blue Nobile, and red Antigona whipstitch tote. And the GV3 (decided to keep it ). However, the Antigona just never tempted me. The first time I played with it in-store, the teeth of the zipper scratched the back of my hands and fingers and it hurt! I immediately went "Nope!" and never looked back. Looks great on other people - no disrespect! As for the GV3, let's just say I got more than 50% off when everything was all said and done... definitely worth it from the price/discount angle.

I still need to find time to post some mod shots...


----------



## randr21

imunlisted said:


> So sorry - originally read your reply on my phone and didn't see your question!
> 
> I'm Givenchy-mad: I have the black Nightingale, black Pandora, black George V, black croc embossed shark flap cross-body, black men's Cobra shoulder bag, blue Nobile, and red Antigona whipstitch tote. And the GV3 (decided to keep it ). However, the Antigona just never tempted me. The first time I played with it in-store, the teeth of the zipper scratched the back of my hands and fingers and it hurt! I immediately went "Nope!" and never looked back. Looks great on other people - no disrespect! As for the GV3, let's just say I got more than 50% off when everything was all said and done... definitely worth it from the price/discount angle.
> 
> I still need to find time to post some mod shots...


I cannot wait to see your family pic. Link to thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/758299/


----------



## Clairen4

Hello Givenchy lovers!  I’m new to the brand and I have a question. I’ve been eyeballing two different Antigona’s on a preowned site and would love some opinions on the color difference. One is “Prussian Blue”, the other is “Oil Blue”.  They both look to be in the blue/green color family with the Prussian Blue having a bit more green than the Oil blue.  However, I know colors online can vary greatly depending on screen resolution/lighting and I was hoping to get some confirmation on the colors from those who own the bag. Any thoughts/comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## randr21

Clairen4 said:


> Hello Givenchy lovers!  I’m new to the brand and I have a question. I’ve been eyeballing two different Antigona’s on a preowned site and would love some opinions on the color difference. One is “Prussian Blue”, the other is “Oil Blue”.  They both look to be in the blue/green color family with the Prussian Blue having a bit more green than the Oil blue.  However, I know colors online can vary greatly depending on screen resolution/lighting and I was hoping to get some confirmation on the colors from those who own the bag. Any thoughts/comments would be greatly appreciated.


I suggest reposting this in the antigona thread, and including pics.


----------



## Clairen4

randr21 said:


> I suggest reposting this in the antigona thread, and including pics.


Thank you for the suggestion. I’ll do that.


----------



## Fab Fashionista

Hello all!  I wanted to get your two cents on a bag.  I bought it on Merca** and it was authenticated by them.  I got it yesterday.  I own the same bag but need to get the handle fixed on my original.  While inspecting this, the bag seems much softer/less structured than the other 3 I own.  Here are pics of how they compare.  If you were me, would you ask Merca** to investigate it as counterfeit.  I do not want to upset the seller.  It just feels different compared to my other 3.  Everything else looks good - tag, zippers, interior, etc.  I attached a few pics.  It is also a little smaller than my tan version.   I know we do not have any authenticators on here; just hoping you could tell me your thoughts.


----------



## JenJBS

Fab Fashionista said:


> Hello all!  I wanted to get your two cents on a bag.  I bought it on Merca** and it was authenticated by them.  I got it yesterday.  I own the same bag but need to get the handle fixed on my original.  While inspecting this, the bag seems much softer/less structured than the other 3 I own.  Here are pics of how they compare.  If you were me, would you ask Merca** to investigate it as counterfeit.  I do not want to upset the seller.  It just feels different compared to my other 3.  Everything else looks good - tag, zippers, interior, etc.  I attached a few pics.  It is also a little smaller than my tan version.   I know we do not have any authenticators on here; just hoping you could tell me your thoughts.



I would have a company other than Merc authenticate it.


----------



## Fab Fashionista

JenJBS said:


> I would have a company other than Merc authenticate it.


Thank you!  Any recs on an authentication company?


----------



## Chirpchirp

Looking for advice,  do you think the black croc or cognac croc is better?  Asking because I'm having a hard time deciding.


----------



## randr21

Chirpchirp said:


> Looking for advice,  do you think the black croc or cognac croc is better?  Asking because I'm having a hard time deciding.


I suggest you ask in the antigona thread, and supply pics so we're not biased. I dont recall how the cognac looks, but I do love the black.


----------



## Chirpchirp

randr21 said:


> I suggest you ask in the antigona thread, and supply pics so we're not biased. I dont recall how the cognac looks, but I do love the black.


----------



## whitew0lf

Hi all, not sure if this is the best place to ask this but I couldn't find any other relevant threads - but does anyone know if all Givenchy bags have serial numbers? I'm eyeing a vintage bag but the seller said vintage Givenchys don't have any serial numbers and I'm not sure if that is a red flag or not. 

This is the bag in question. If anyone knows the name of the bag or just when it was made circa that would be really helpful as I'm finding it really hard to research more without a serial number!  TIA!


----------



## EvaH

I have recently been gifted the cross3 as an early birthday present and I LOVE it! I first saw it in-store in London when it had recently launched in black, I wasn't really sure about the suede and was really torn between it and the mini peekaboo in pink. Then I saw it again in Rome in mustard, loved it but decided that I wanted something more "vibrant" and really loved the pink. My husband finally saw it heavily discounted in pink on Farfetch and just got it for my birthday. I am over the moon!! I just love it and it is really making me consider buying the "old" Antigona. Now if only I could decide between the medium and the small


----------



## JenJBS

EvaH said:


> I have recently been gifted the cross3 as an early birthday present and I LOVE it! I first saw it in-store in London when it had recently launched in black, I wasn't really sure about the suede and was really torn between it and the mini peekaboo in pink. Then I saw it again in Rome in mustard, loved it but decided that I wanted something more "vibrant" and really loved the pink. My husband finally saw it heavily discounted in pink on Farfetch and just got it for my birthday. I am over the moon!! I just love it and it is really making me consider buying the "old" Antigona. Now if only I could decide between the medium and the small



Congratulations on your new bag!    Would love to see a picture of it... Happy early birthday!


----------



## randr21

EvaH said:


> I have recently been gifted the cross3 as an early birthday present and I LOVE it! I first saw it in-store in London when it had recently launched in black, I wasn't really sure about the suede and was really torn between it and the mini peekaboo in pink. Then I saw it again in Rome in mustard, loved it but decided that I wanted something more "vibrant" and really loved the pink. My husband finally saw it heavily discounted in pink on Farfetch and just got it for my birthday. I am over the moon!! I just love it and it is really making me consider buying the "old" Antigona. Now if only I could decide between the medium and the small



Agree with @JenJBS pics would be lovely. You should start a thread for the cross3, since I couldn't find one on our subforum. Your review and any thoughts are always helpful for others interested in this bag. 

And happy birthday~


----------



## EvaH

Thank you for the birthday wishes! 

I have attached a picture of the bag. I haven't worn it yet but will post some pictures when I do. What I love so far is that it sits perfectly right on the hip when worn crossbody for my height (168cm), it is not too high and not too low. It is also very lightweight and surprisingly roomy (it opens fully which is great), the pocket at the front is so useful as well! I want to use it as my everyday bag so I am looking forward to seeing how the suede lining inside and the suede at the bottom/side of the bag do. 

Let me check what is actually included on a first post of the cross3 and I might go for it  It is true that I have seen a lot of info on the Antigona but less so on the cross3!


----------



## RavelingRobin

Hi, there! Does anyone know how to tell the difference between a micro vs. mini size Givenchy Nightingale (the newer version - the bags I'm looking at were made in 2016-2017)? I have seen measurement charts, but I'm confused as to why some are called micro and some mini. Additionally, measurements are listed, but how do they measure it (it is a non-structured type purse)? I want to be sure I'm looking at the right size. I've seen some listed as "medium" places, and then they look like the "small" size, so I'm just confused on the measurements and how to actually measure them.  It is difficult to judge from pictures because the bags sort of collapse onto themselves, so tough to get a feel for the size.  Thank you!


----------



## randr21

RavelingRobin said:


> Hi, there! Does anyone know how to tell the difference between a micro vs. mini size Givenchy Nightingale (the newer version - the bags I'm looking at were made in 2016-2017)? I have seen measurement charts, but I'm confused as to why some are called micro and some mini. Additionally, measurements are listed, but how do they measure it (it is a non-structured type purse)? I want to be sure I'm looking at the right size. I've seen some listed as "medium" places, and then they look like the "small" size, so I'm just confused on the measurements and how to actually measure them.  It is difficult to judge from pictures because the bags sort of collapse onto themselves, so tough to get a feel for the size.  Thank you!



Givenchy sizing can be confusing, esp when listed on preloved sites that are not familiar with brand or don't do their homework.

Therefore, my suggestion is to start with a generic search on the new style gale you're looking for and go by the measurements.

For reference, I have a small. As you can see, I measured the base panel and it's about 11 inches.  If you see anything less than 11, then it's definitely not a small.


----------



## RavelingRobin

randr21 said:


> Givenchy sizing can be confusing, esp when listed on preloved sites that are not familiar with brand or don't do their homework.
> 
> Therefore, my suggestion is to start with a generic search on the new style gale you're looking for and go by the measurements.
> 
> For reference, I have a small. As you can see, I measured the base panel and it's about 11 inches.  If you see anything less than 11, then it's definitely not a small.
> 
> View attachment 4853396


Thank you! I figured that might be the case with preloved sites. I was so confused. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Ilamhh

Hi everyone. Do you know if the color  "beige camel" came out in 2019 (in antigona mini in particular)? Is it different from "camel beige"? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ayxyao

HELP!! I am debating between the MINI ANTIGONA IN BLACK SMOOTH LEATHER or MINI ANTIGONA IN PEARLY GREY...
FYI, I already have the Celine Nano Luggage black in pebbled leather


----------



## Ilamhh

ayxyao said:


> HELP!! I am debating between the MINI ANTIGONA IN BLACK SMOOTH LEATHER or MINI ANTIGONA IN PEARLY GREY...
> FYI, I already have the Celine Nano Luggage black in pebbled leather



As to the color, it's definitely a matter of preference. However, I think smooth leather is sturdier than goat leather judging from the wear of the bags listed at fashionphile. And black just seems low maintainance. I think the pearl gray color is susceptible to color transfer/fading. See: https://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-sugar-goatskin-mini-antigona-pearl-grey-474554

But if you really want a light colored bag, you just accept its cons and take care of it. As long as it is ts truly what you want. I have a beige Antigona and I really make a conscious effort to take care of it.


----------



## ayxyao

Ilamhh said:


> As to the color, it's definitely a matter of preference. However, I think smooth leather is sturdier than goat leather judging from the wear of the bags listed at fashionphile. And black just seems low maintainance. I think the pearl gray color is susceptible to color transfer/fading. See: https://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-sugar-goatskin-mini-antigona-pearl-grey-474554
> 
> But if you really want a light colored bag, you just accept its cons and take care of it. As long as it is ts truly what you want. I have a beige Antigona and I really make a conscious effort to take care of it.


thanks for your reply.. I really appreciate it.. I wanted the black too but I already have the Celine Nano Luggage which I think has a similar style..


----------



## ayxyao

Ilamhh said:


> As to the color, it's definitely a matter of preference. However, I think smooth leather is sturdier than goat leather judging from the wear of the bags listed at fashionphile. And black just seems low maintainance. I think the pearl gray color is susceptible to color transfer/fading. See: https://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-sugar-goatskin-mini-antigona-pearl-grey-474554
> 
> But if you really want a light colored bag, you just accept its cons and take care of it. As long as it is ts truly what you want. I have a beige Antigona and I really make a conscious effort to take care of it.


also, do you put something to protect your beige antigona?


----------



## imunlisted

Just wanted to vent: spotted this from the back at my local TJ Maxx and thought it was a knock-off. Imagine my surprise when I saw the front...

What is this?!  I mean, I might be biased bc I'm more a Givenchy girl but I do have some Valentino shoes... Is this a sub-level of the brand? It looks like a fake of itself, but that pricing!  A Valentino-Antigona-wanna-be? I can't be the only one who's seeing this.

Just needed to put that out there. 


V.S.


----------



## sharcee

EvaH said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> I have attached a picture of the bag. I haven't worn it yet but will post some pictures when I do. What I love so far is that it sits perfectly right on the hip when worn crossbody for my height (168cm), it is not too high and not too low. It is also very lightweight and surprisingly roomy (it opens fully which is great), the pocket at the front is so useful as well! I want to use it as my everyday bag so I am looking forward to seeing how the suede lining inside and the suede at the bottom/side of the bag do.
> 
> Let me check what is actually included on a first post of the cross3 and I might go for it  It is true that I have seen a lot of info on the Antigona but less so on the cross3!
> 
> View attachment 4831088


Oo congratulations! I have the cross 3 in black croc and I LOVE it! I honestly thing givenchy is such an underrated design with so many gems - love that the cross3 can be worn casually as a crossbody, dressy as a clutch and also worn on the shoulder with the chain. love love love it!


----------



## Janelalorenzo31

Hi I have a Givenchy Nightingale. I'm not sure what kind of leather it is. Can someone tell me what kind of leather it is? Thank  u


----------



## leoloo

sharcee said:


> Oo congratulations! I have the cross 3 in black croc and I LOVE it! I honestly thing givenchy is such an underrated design with so many gems - love that the cross3 can be worn casually as a crossbody, dressy as a clutch and also worn on the shoulder with the chain. love love love it!



I am thinking of buying a cross3! I've come across some people that say that the leather is not good quality or the edges started scuffing badly after a monthly, with just mild usage. Any issues with yours since you bought it? Also wondering why wondering if there is different quality among made in Romania, Maldova, Italy, etc...TIA!


----------



## ILP

imunlisted said:


> Just wanted to vent: spotted this from the back at my local TJ Maxx and thought it was a knock-off. Imagine my surprise when I saw the front...
> 
> What is this?!  I mean, I might be biased bc I'm more a Givenchy girl but I do have some Valentino shoes... Is this a sub-level of the brand? It looks like a fake of itself, but that pricing!  A Valentino-Antigona-wanna-be? I can't be the only one who's seeing this.
> 
> Just needed to put that out there.
> View attachment 4917432
> 
> V.S.
> View attachment 4917434


This is NOT Valentino Garavani.  It is Mario Valentino which is significantly cheaper and does copy other brands.  I think this lesser brand counts on people confusing it for Valentino Garavani.  TJ Maxx obviously did when deciding on pricing.  I believe their bags usually cost around $500 USD.


----------



## sharcee

leoloo said:


> I am thinking of buying a cross3! I've come across some people that say that the leather is not good quality or the edges started scuffing badly after a monthly, with just mild usage. Any issues with yours since you bought it? Also wondering why wondering if there is different quality among made in Romania, Maldova, Italy, etc...TIA!


Weird! I haven't had any issues with mine - still looks as good as new. Mind you, I got the mockcroc version which might be hardier than their regular leathers!


----------



## imunlisted

ILP said:


> This is NOT Valentino Garavani.  It is Mario Valentino which is significantly cheaper and does copy other brands.  I think this lesser brand counts on people confusing it for Valentino Garavani.  TJ Maxx obviously did when deciding on pricing.  I believe their bags usually cost around $500 USD.


Well! I did not think I could be more surprised, but there it is. Thanks for pointing that out - learned something new!


----------



## leoloo

sharcee said:


> Weird! I haven't had any issues with mine - still looks as good as new. Mind you, I got the mockcroc version which might be hardier than their regular leathers!



i did not even know it came in mock croc—that would make it perfect. Now I searching high and low for it!!! If anyone sees one out there, help a lady out!!!


----------



## DexterPurseCheck

Hello,

does anyone know what purse this is and if its real?
I found it in the basement and it looks like real leather imo.


----------



## mauveyB

Hello all. Would like to ask if Givenchy uses black dustbags? I see only white dustbags but does the House use black ones too? Thanks!


----------



## EvaH

sharcee said:


> Oo congratulations! I have the cross 3 in black croc and I LOVE it! I honestly thing givenchy is such an underrated design with so many gems - love that the cross3 can be worn casually as a crossbody, dressy as a clutch and also worn on the shoulder with the chain. love love love it!


Thank you ! I loved it so much I just got it in black ! I was looking high and low for it and got it for a steal at the Mall Firenze. I am SO happy I found it ! 


sharcee said:


> Weird! I haven't had any issues with mine - still looks as good as new. Mind you, I got the mockcroc version which might be hardier than their regular leathers!


Same here! It has been more than a year and I wore it in the summer and in winter and it is still spotless! I love this bag honestly.


leoloo said:


> i did not even know it came in mock croc—that would make it perfect. Now I searching high and low for it!!! If anyone sees one out there, help a lady out!!!


Bicester Village & La Vallée Village in Paris had it in croc red very recently!

I honestly love Givenchy, can't wait to get my hands on the Medium Antigona! Maybe once I get it I might be tempted by the Whip.


----------



## randr21

mauveyB said:


> Hello all. Would like to ask if Givenchy uses black dustbags? I see only white dustbags but does the House use black ones too? Thanks!


Yes, I've seen black ones too, from pre-Matthew Williamson era.


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone recognize this Givenchy wallet? I've been trying to find any info regarding the style or the year, but nothing.


----------



## randr21

IntheOcean said:


> Does anyone recognize this Givenchy wallet? I've been trying to find any info regarding the style or the year, but nothing.
> 
> View attachment 5310779


Givenchy envelope wallet, iirc. Not sure which year though.


----------



## IntheOcean

randr21 said:


> Givenchy envelope wallet, iirc. Not sure which year though.


Thanks!


----------



## JoannaSiatita

Can someone tell me what bag is this and name? all i know is the brand givenchy


----------



## Happy Luppy

Does anyone here own and wear the Obsedia Hobo bag? The picture is the bag in Medium size. I am eyeing this bag because the nearest preloved shop is currently selling this and I am not sure to take the plunge or not


----------



## IntheOcean

Happy Luppy said:


> Does anyone here own and wear the Obsedia Hobo bag? The picture is the bag in Medium size. I am eyeing this bag because the nearest preloved shop is currently selling this and I am not sure to take the plunge or not



I don't own this bag, but I find it quite pretty, especially the handles. The classic shape should make it very user-friendly and easy to style. Regarding the straps: does the short one allow for wearing the bag on the shoulder, and does the long one on the longest setting allow for wearing it crossbody? That is, if that's at all relevant for you  Also, how much is the asking price?


----------



## codgod

Hi everyone! I'm a bit new to the designer bag scene and just ordered the Givenchy Medium Moon Cutout Bag in Black. I am a bit confused about this bag and would love your opinion. The chain on the official Givenchy website looks removable. You can see that the chain has a cross bar going across as well as a small opening. However, I initially ordered this bag on Neiman and in person, the bag's chain looks different. The top link was a continuous loop, no opening and no crossbar. I ended up returning it because I wanted to option to choose between the leather strap and silver chain. I saw that the Gcube chain is being sold on SSENSE separately and it looks identical to the chain in the picture of the bag on Givenchy.

I've called several US boutiques and the Givenchy customer service and got mixed replies.

I'd love your opinion! thanks

Here's the link to the bag: https://www.givenchy.com/us/en-US/medium-moon-cut-out-bag-in-leather/BB50LWB1A4-001.html#start=1


----------



## selina_cai

Does anyone have experience with vintage Givenchy bags? Recently purchased one second hand, trying to confirm it's authenticity!


----------



## Monera

Here is my new-to-me mini Pandora in pepe leather that TRR listed as Fair condition due to "heavy creasing" so I got it for an amazing price. I would say it arrived in Good condition, it would be Very Good if it hadn't had these 2 spots of discoloration.

The picture from the site makes both the spots look lighter than they actually were before, I wish I'd taken my own picture. One seemed to be a burn mark about 1cm wide and then right next to it on the bottom panel, there was a faint oil stain. I tried Hussard spray on both (used a q-tip to apply it to the small spot). It didn't have any effect on the small spot but it managed to lift the ring of the oil stain pretty well after 3 applications, but that also lightened the original leather unfortunately. 

I mixed up a little Angelus paint to cover the small spot and used Lettro colorant balm to fix up the oil stained area. I think the balm was a good match (maybe slightly too reddish). But I'm a bit sad it took away from some of the contrast of the original distressing, it's a more uniform tone now. Overall I am happy with the results but if I did it again I might try 'diluting' the colorant balm with the colorless balm from the same brand so it wouldn't be quite as opaque. But at the end of the day I would rather look at something slightly-too-uniform than a big stain ring. 

Has anyone else tried fixing their pepe leather? Is there anything else I should try at this point or just leave well enough alone?


----------



## randr21

Monera said:


> Here is my new-to-me mini Pandora in pepe leather that TRR listed as Fair condition due to "heavy creasing" so I got it for an amazing price. I would say it arrived in Good condition, it would be Very Good if it hadn't had these 2 spots of discoloration.
> 
> The picture from the site makes both the spots look lighter than they actually were before, I wish I'd taken my own picture. One seemed to be a burn mark about 1cm wide and then right next to it on the bottom panel, there was a faint oil stain. I tried Hussard spray on both (used a q-tip to apply it to the small spot). It didn't have any effect on the small spot but it managed to lift the ring of the oil stain pretty well after 3 applications, but that also lightened the original leather unfortunately.
> 
> I mixed up a little Angelus paint to cover the small spot and used Lettro colorant balm to fix up the oil stained area. I think the balm was a good match (maybe slightly too reddish). But I'm a bit sad it took away from some of the contrast of the original distressing, it's a more uniform tone now. Overall I am happy with the results but if I did it again I might try 'diluting' the colorant balm with the colorless balm from the same brand so it wouldn't be quite as opaque. But at the end of the day I would rather look at something slightly-too-uniform than a big stain ring.
> 
> Has anyone else tried fixing their pepe leather? Is there anything else I should try at this point or just leave well enough alone?
> 
> View attachment 5587576
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587582


I think you're up there in terms of most knowledgeable and artistic when it comes to attempting these type of bag repairs. it looks amazing, so I'd leave it well alone. the stained areas are also towards the bottom, so not as noticeable.
wear it for a year and see how it fares before doing anything else.


----------



## Monera

randr21 said:


> I think you're up there in terms of most knowledgeable and artistic when it comes to attempting these type of bag repairs. it looks amazing, so I'd leave it well alone. the stained areas are also towards the bottom, so not as noticeable.
> wear it for a year and see how it fares before doing anything else.


Thank you!! That is good advice, I think a year from now I probably won't notice the small issues much especially since they aren't visible when wearing the bag as you said. I tend to hone in on stuff when I've been staring at it too long. I wore it out today and loved it! So happy to have my first Givenchy!


----------



## Clairen4

Monera said:


> Here is my new-to-me mini Pandora in pepe leather that TRR listed as Fair condition due to "heavy creasing" so I got it for an amazing price. I would say it arrived in Good condition, it would be Very Good if it hadn't had these 2 spots of discoloration.
> 
> The picture from the site makes both the spots look lighter than they actually were before, I wish I'd taken my own picture. One seemed to be a burn mark about 1cm wide and then right next to it on the bottom panel, there was a faint oil stain. I tried Hussard spray on both (used a q-tip to apply it to the small spot). It didn't have any effect on the small spot but it managed to lift the ring of the oil stain pretty well after 3 applications, but that also lightened the original leather unfortunately.
> 
> I mixed up a little Angelus paint to cover the small spot and used Lettro colorant balm to fix up the oil stained area. I think the balm was a good match (maybe slightly too reddish). But I'm a bit sad it took away from some of the contrast of the original distressing, it's a more uniform tone now. Overall I am happy with the results but if I did it again I might try 'diluting' the colorant balm with the colorless balm from the same brand so it wouldn't be quite as opaque. But at the end of the day I would rather look at something slightly-too-uniform than a big stain ring.
> 
> Has anyone else tried fixing their pepe leather? Is there anything else I should try at this point or just leave well enough alone?
> 
> View attachment 5587576
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587582


This is what concerns me about purchasing a handbag from TRR. I don't like that they’re final sale/buyer beware. If the bag isn’t exactly as described or the photos where altered to improve appearance, then you’re stuck. (Not saying TRR did this, just an overall concern for any pre-loved vendor.)  Sorry you had to go through this, but kudos to you for finding a solution. The bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Monera

Clairen4 said:


> This is what concerns me about purchasing a handbag from TRR. I don't like that they’re final sale/buyer beware. If the bag isn’t exactly as described or the photos where altered to improve appearance, then you’re stuck. (Not saying TRR did this, just an overall concern for any pre-loved vendor.)  Sorry you had to go through this, but kudos to you for finding a solution. The bag is gorgeous!!!


thank you! I think they do use washed-out lightning or some other sort of post-production stuff to make the flaws seem less severe than they really are. I can't resist some of their prices but at this point I know not to trust the (very few) pictures they post.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Ok I may already have a red mini bag but this was going for pennies on eBay


----------



## nyeredzi

Not sure if this question is specific to the Antigona is applicable to Givenchy more broadly, but can anyone speak to the difference between the "shiny lord" leather and the "buffed calfskin" leather? Particularly in terms of wear? Is the buffed calfskin shiny at all, or totally matte?


----------



## mmmsc

codgod said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a bit new to the designer bag scene and just ordered the Givenchy Medium Moon Cutout Bag in Black. I am a bit confused about this bag and would love your opinion. The chain on the official Givenchy website looks removable. You can see that the chain has a cross bar going across as well as a small opening. However, I initially ordered this bag on Neiman and in person, the bag's chain looks different. The top link was a continuous loop, no opening and no crossbar. I ended up returning it because I wanted to option to choose between the leather strap and silver chain. I saw that the Gcube chain is being sold on SSENSE separately and it looks identical to the chain in the picture of the bag on Givenchy.
> 
> I've called several US boutiques and the Givenchy customer service and got mixed replies.
> 
> I'd love your opinion! thanks
> 
> Here's the link to the bag: https://www.givenchy.com/us/en-US/medium-moon-cut-out-bag-in-leather/BB50LWB1A4-001.html#start=1
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379324


Trying to reattach the leather strap to small givenchy moon cut bag Absolutely fluxmoxxed how to attach the leather strap. Chain is affixed permanently and I took off the leather strap to use chsin strap alone. Now cant figure out how to get leather strap back on. Very complicated or am I thick??


----------



## Bolsa1825

Hello,
I hope this is the correct space to post. I purchased the Antigona soft lock and would like suggestions for a purse organizer/ insert. It’s a fairly new style and I gave not seen anything on Samorga site. I hope someone can advise…thanks


----------



## angelglass

Hi all, I'm new and excited to be here! Wanted to ask here what would you do in this situation? 

I recently purchased my first dream luxury bag - the Givenchy mini Antigona in the box calf leather! Unfortunately, within two weeks of receiving it (even though I was incredibly careful with it) my child accidentally got a couple drops of nail glue on the bag, which dried and damaged the leather almost instantly. Devastated, I took it to a leather repair shop and while they fixed it up the best they could, the front of the bag is no longer as smooth as it once was.

The glue was apparently sanded down so it could be removed, so the dents are still slightly visible, but the main issue is that section of the bag was recolored with black dye that's slightly darker/shinier than the rest of the leather. It's barely noticeable for the most part, but you can see it clearly under bright light at the right angle - the color and shine is different, it appears almost as if a bit of oil got rubbed onto a section of the bag.

I got the bag from a consignment store (in brand-new condition) so I can't return it and I'm not sure if Givenchy customer service would be any help. But I'm considering reselling this bag to get a new one. Even though the rest of the bag is in perfect condition, I know the repaired section would probably tank its resale value, so if I did sell it and buy a new one I'd be losing a lot of money. However this was really my dream bag that I planned to keep for years to come, and I'm so sad it got damaged before I ever really got to use it. I'm trying to decide if it would be worth it to resell/buy, or if I could live with the bag in its current state? Would appreciate any other thoughts/input!


----------



## randr21

Bolsa1825 said:


> Hello,
> I hope this is the correct space to post. I purchased the Antigona soft lock and would like suggestions for a purse organizer/ insert. It’s a fairly new style and I gave not seen anything on Samorga site. I hope someone can advise…thanks


try original club. they also do custom ones.


----------



## randr21

angelglass said:


> Hi all, I'm new and excited to be here! Wanted to ask here what would you do in this situation?
> 
> I recently purchased my first dream luxury bag - the Givenchy mini Antigona in the box calf leather! Unfortunately, within two weeks of receiving it (even though I was incredibly careful with it) my child accidentally got a couple drops of nail glue on the bag, which dried and damaged the leather almost instantly. Devastated, I took it to a leather repair shop and while they fixed it up the best they could, the front of the bag is no longer as smooth as it once was.
> 
> The glue was apparently sanded down so it could be removed, so the dents are still slightly visible, but the main issue is that section of the bag was recolored with black dye that's slightly darker/shinier than the rest of the leather. It's barely noticeable for the most part, but you can see it clearly under bright light at the right angle - the color and shine is different, it appears almost as if a bit of oil got rubbed onto a section of the bag.
> 
> I got the bag from a consignment store (in brand-new condition) so I can't return it and I'm not sure if Givenchy customer service would be any help. But I'm considering reselling this bag to get a new one. Even though the rest of the bag is in perfect condition, I know the repaired section would probably tank its resale value, so if I did sell it and buy a new one I'd be losing a lot of money. However this was really my dream bag that I planned to keep for years to come, and I'm so sad it got damaged before I ever really got to use it. I'm trying to decide if it would be worth it to resell/buy, or if I could live with the bag in its current state? Would appreciate any other thoughts/input!
> 
> View attachment 5642474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642477


I'd post this in its own thread to get more input, but it's a shame that it happened. given it's your dream bag, i'd sell it to fund another one. i'd feel like the mark would color my "dream" of owning this bag in its ideal state. it may be at a loss, but since you bought it at consignment, you already saved by not paying retail. try to find another deal on this bag and then sell this one to someone else who'd appreciate it as is.


----------



## angelglass

Thanks so much for your advice! Still waiting for my account to get upgraded enough to post a new thread haha...but definitely will do!


----------

